# Les Membres qui ont fait MacG...



## r e m y (14 Janvier 2016)

La nouvelle présentation des Forums a mis en évidence une section "Membres" avec dans le menu déroulant les "Membres notables"

j'y suis allé faire un tour et en suis revenu un peu dérouté en y prenant conscience, à la vue de la liste des Membres ayant "le plus de messages", mais encore plus ceux ayant "le plus d'appréciations", que nombre de ceux qui ont contribué à faire ce que sont aujourd'hui les forums MacG, ont totalement disparu des radars...

Que sont-ils devenus?

Qu'est devenu MacG sans eux?

Que sommes nous devenus, nous qui sommes encore présents ici?

Telles sont quelques-unes des questions qui désormais m'occupent l'esprit...


----------



## ergu (14 Janvier 2016)

La nostalgie, ça puduku !
Ou alors, on reparle des boules rouges...


----------



## melaure (14 Janvier 2016)

Mais ou est passé 'tanplan c'est vrai !

J'ai peur que ça ne passionne pas beaucoup les newbies (les moins de 5 ans ), n'est-ce pas ergu ?


----------



## r e m y (14 Janvier 2016)

Je me suis effectivement demandé si le classement selon le nombre d'appréciations n'avait pas été fait sur le décompte des boules vertes et rouges.... La plupart ayant déserté les forums bien avant l'apparition de la mention "j'aime"


----------



## r e m y (14 Janvier 2016)

ergu a dit:


> La nostalgie, ça puduku !
> Ou alors, on reparle des boules rouges...


Je ne sais même pas si c'est de la nostalgie.... Juste la prise de conscience du temps qui passe, des chemins qui se séparent avec des personnes que j'ai croisées sur ces forums, qui ont fait le sel et l'humeur de ces lieux et dont je me demande ce qu'ils ont bien pu devenir


----------



## melaure (14 Janvier 2016)

Tout à fait, on a souvent beaucoup échangé avec certains (surtout à l'époque PPC où on bricolait beaucoup nos Macs, une époque avec plus de passionné et moins de consommateurs), puis perdu le contact.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Janvier 2016)

r e m y a dit:


> Je ne sais même pas si c'est de la nostalgie.... Juste la prise de conscience du temps qui passe, des chemins qui se séparent avec des personnes que j'ai croisées sur ces forums, qui ont fait le sel et l'humeur de ces lieux et dont je me demande ce qu'ils ont bien pu devenir



J'ai exactement le même sentiment !
Et souvent je pense à celles et ceux avec lesquels on a tellement rigolé, échangé et partagé et dont on n'entend plus parler.
J'ai également la sensation que le temps a passé en balayant quelques belles relations.
Un petit mélange fait de nostalgie et d'un peu de tristesse d'autant plus que ce forum a fait partie de "ma vie d'avant".
A l'heure actuelle, il me permet de souffler un peu et de retrouver de temps à autre le sourire et un zeste d'espoir.
Alors oui, où sont ils, celles et ceux avec qui ont partagé des moments parfois mémorables ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Janvier 2016)

Purée, remy, tu m'as bien involontairement fichu le bourdon ... Et je me souviens ...

Je me souviens que dans ma "vie d'avant", Chantal avait pris l'habitude de venir parfois s'asseoir auprès de moi quand je postais sur le forum et combien de fois n'ai-je pas entendu des : "Mais qu'est ce que t'es con !!!!" ... 

Maintenant, il n'y a plus personne pour venir s'asseoir près de moi, et plus personne pour partager ces "conneries" ... et ça me manque atrocement ... 

Mais la vie continue ... paraît il !!!!!


----------



## Jura39 (14 Janvier 2016)

Nous les jeunes inscrits ,nous pensons a vous les anciens des années 2000


----------



## r e m y (14 Janvier 2016)

Désolé TheBig.... Mais c'est vrai que cette liste de "Membres notables" (certains figurant en bonne place seraient probablement offusqués d'apprendre qu'ils ont atteint le statut de Notable des forums MacG....)
Bref cette liste, apparue avec la nouvelle mise en page des forums, m'a egalement replongé dans un passé qui tout à coup m'est apparu bien lointain. 

Ce qui me rassure, c'est que certains sont toujours là, toujours aussi "cons" (c'est tellement bon d'être "con" dans ce monde où le conformisme, la bien pensance, le politiquement correct.... semblent la règle), et des discussions continuent de partir complètement en vrille!

Je crois que ceux qui partageaient ces instants hier, seraient heureux de savoir qu'on sait toujours créer ces petits instants de folie , ces petits instants qui finalement sont des petits moment hors du temps!


Au fait, je saute du coq à l'âne (quoique je n'aie jamais tenté de sauter ni l'un ni l'autre), tu es sûr que ThebigLebowsky est bien orthographié avec un "y" final?

Moi meme je vais verifier que r e m y doit bien prendre un "y"... Il ne faudrait pas que le jour où MacG, après nous avoir élevés au statut de Notables, décidera de nous graver des plaques, le marbrier hésite entretien "i" et "y"...


----------



## r e m y (14 Janvier 2016)

Jura39 a dit:


> Nous les jeunes inscrits ,nous pensons a vous les anciens des années 2000


Si tu savais comme pour nous l' "an 2000" etait synonyme de futur absolu....


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Janvier 2016)

r e m y a dit:


> Au fait, je saute du coq à l'âne (quoi que je n'aie jamais tenté de sauter ni l'un ni l'autre), tu es sûr que ThebigLebowsky est bien orthographié avec un "y" final?



 ... Non, le vrai s'écrit avec un "i" final ... Mais j'ai tellement d'admiration pour le personnage que je n'ai pas voulu m'arroger son nom, raison pour laquelle j'y ai mis un "y" à la fin ... Une question de respect ! 

Lebowski, c'est plus qu'un personnage de film pour moi, c'est une "leçon de vie" ...


----------



## Jura39 (14 Janvier 2016)

r e m y a dit:


> Si tu savais comme pour nous l' "an 2000" etait synonyme de futur absolu....



Je suis jeune inscrit , mais j'ai l'âge de mes artères


----------



## Jura39 (14 Janvier 2016)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ... Non, le vrai s'écrit avec un "i" final ... Mais j'ai tellement d'admiration pour le personnage que je n'ai pas voulu m'arroger son nom, raison pour laquelle j'y ai mis un "y" à la fin ... Une question de respect !
> 
> Lebowski, c'est plus qu'un personnage de film pour moi, c'est une "leçon de vie" ...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Janvier 2016)

@Jura39 : 

C'est marrant, quand on arrive à un certain âge, un âge ou on en a plus "derrière que devant", on s'amuse tous à regarder dans le rétroviseur avec une certaine nostalgie ... Ce n'est pas "mal", mais naturel ! 

La semaine dernière, je pensais à mon Père qui était un maître de l'auto-dérision en essayant de me remémorer ses "citations" les plus marquantes (et elles sont nombreuses) and the winner is :

"La vie c'est comme une grande cour de récréation, tu peux la traverser en marchant ou en courant, en riant ou en pleurant, en te disputant ou en discutant, tu peux sauter de flaques en flaques en rigolant, mais fais surtout gaffe à ne pas attraper la grande balançoire dans la gueule !" ... 

Alors, oui, j'ai attrapé la grande balançoire dans la gueule, mais je suis toujours debout !  ... Et si je suis encore debout, vous y êtes tous un peu pour quelque chose !


----------



## ergu (14 Janvier 2016)

melaure a dit:


> Mais ou est passé 'tanplan c'est vrai !
> 
> J'ai peur que ça ne passionne pas beaucoup les newbies (les moins de 5 ans ), n'est-ce pas ergu ?



On leur parle d'un temps que les moins de cinq ans, ta la li la la la...

C'est amusant, parce que quand je suis arrivé, fin 2004, il y avait déjà une certaine nostalgie des premières années du forum, déjà des grands anciens disparus ou ne postant plus qu'une fois tous les 36 du mois...
Déjà des vannes à tiroir pour initié que tu n'as aucune chance de comprendre quand tu viens d'arriver (et en ce qui concerne ma génération sur macg : spéciale dédicace à Romuald qui maintient vive la flamme de la remote sur le fil des bureaux mal photographiés.)

Mon époque à moi c'est quand j'étais Ponk,, c'est le maître du château, c'est la Horde, c'est le bordel dans les commentaires de profil avec Bobby, patoch, bassman et toute la bande, c'est les boules rouges, c'est l'intelligence de gens comme le doc ou rezba et l'accueil des nouveaux au gravier avec backcat ou sonny...
Ou les engueulades sur les photos penchées - et a-t-on le droit de dire à quelqu'un tout fier d'une photo merdique qu'elle est merdique ?
Plein de bons moments avec plein de gens biens-  je ne sais pas ce qu'ils sont devenus, je leur souhaite tout le bien vu que j'ai passé de bons moments avec eux.

Mais tout passe, tout change.
MON bar est mort et enterré depuis longtemps - longue vie au bar de ceux qui y viennent aujourd'hui.

Et la bise à toutes celles et ceux pour qui ces quelques lignes évoquent des choses.


----------



## melaure (14 Janvier 2016)

Hé oui, ergu, je ne sais si j'ai plus de temps derrière que devant, mais on a un historique. On ne va pas demander à un jeunot de 18 ans ses souvenirs d'il y a 20 ans, c'est notre richesse que nous avons a défaut d'avoir un avenir dans 50 ans ...

Ensuite regarder avec émotion le passé n'empêche de vouloir plein de choses plus tard, on fait juste l'équilibre entre les deux.

Le seul truc pas pratique, ce sont les changement de pseudo ... je ne suis que peu la vie people de MacG !

Sinon +1 pour backcat ! On a bien rigolé


----------



## drs (14 Janvier 2016)

r e m y a dit:


> Si tu savais comme pour nous l' "an 2000" etait synonyme de futur absolu....


Ah ça, je me souviens quand j'étais gamin, on nous disait qu'en l'an 2000 on aura des voitures volantes, des robots partout...etc...

Ouais, bah voilà, j'ai le bourdon aussi du coup...


----------



## Jura39 (14 Janvier 2016)

drs a dit:


> Ah ça, je me souviens quand j'étais gamin, on nous disait qu'en l'an 2000 on aura des voitures volantes, des robots partout...etc...
> 
> Ouais, bah voilà, j'ai le bourdon aussi du coup...



le smartphone n'était pas né


----------



## TimeCapsule (14 Janvier 2016)

Que sont devenues les sémillantes minettes qui peuplaient le bar ? 

Une tentative d'explication : 



ergu a dit:


> Ou alors, on reparle des boules rouges...



Elle ne peuvent plus donner de boules rouges avec le commentaire "va donc mettre tes sales pattes ailleurs !"

Ben oui...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (14 Janvier 2016)

r e m y a dit:


> Que sont-ils devenus?




i' sont tous morts mon colonel...


----------



## CBi (15 Janvier 2016)

Il vous suffira de dire “J'y étais”, pour que l'on réponde “Voilà un brave !”.


----------



## r e m y (15 Janvier 2016)

Merde! Ergu et Ponk ne sont qu'une seule et même personne???
J'avais loupé cet épisode....

Et on ne risque pas que la transformation inverse se produise?

Que faut-il faire pour s'en prémunir? Ne jamais lui donner à  manger après minuit? C'est ca?


----------



## r e m y (15 Janvier 2016)

CBi a dit:


> Il vous suffira de dire “J'y étais”, pour que l'on réponde “Voilà un brave !”.


Qui?


----------



## r e m y (15 Janvier 2016)

drs a dit:


> Ouais, bah voilà, j'ai le bourdon aussi du coup...



Mince... Avec tous ces bourdons c'est Notre Dame ici!

Manque quand même quelques Esmaralda!


----------



## melaure (15 Janvier 2016)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Que sont devenues les sémillantes minettes qui peuplaient le bar ?
> 
> Une tentative d'explication :
> 
> ...



Il faut le retour des boules alors !!! 

Et des bellaminettes aussi !


----------



## TimeCapsule (15 Janvier 2016)

r e m y a dit:


> Qui?



Kate... 

J'ai bon ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Janvier 2016)

Si je devais épingler un seul fil de ce forum, ce serait incontestablement "_Façon grands peintres_", initié si je ne me trompe par DocEvil ... Qu'est-ce qu'on a pu se marrer avec les détournements de tableaux !!!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (15 Janvier 2016)

c'est quoi vos boules rouges que vous regrettez tant ? (pas un truc seskuel au moins ?  )


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Janvier 2016)

Le Chardon a dit:


> c'est quoi vos boules rouges que vous regrettez tant ? (pas un truc seskuel au moins ?  )



Mais non ! 

Avant, au lieu des "j'aime" on avait les boules vertes et les boules rouges (vert pour les posts qu'on appréciait et rouge pour ceux avec lesquels on n'était pas d'accord) - L'avantage de ce système est qu'on pouvait laisser un message qui accompagnait le coup de boule rouge ou verte ! 

Alors, si tu avais par exemple reçu 10 coups de boules vertes et 15 coups de boules rouges, ton compteur se retrouvait en négatif hihi !


----------



## TimeCapsule (15 Janvier 2016)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Mais non !
> 
> Avant, au lieu des "j'aime" on avait les boules vertes et les boules rouges (vert pour les posts qu'on appréciait et rouge pour ceux avec lesquels on n'était pas d'accord) - L'avantage de ce système est qu'on pouvait laisser un message qui accompagnait le coup de boule rouge ou verte !
> 
> Alors, si tu avais par exemple reçu 10 coups de boules vertes et 15 coups de boules rouges, ton compteur se retrouvait en négatif hihi !



Il est bien excusable, après tout : "MacG" il a confondu avec le point G 
Il pensait être sur le 3615 ULLA


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (15 Janvier 2016)

c'est vrai qu'elle manque ulla...


----------



## TimeCapsule (15 Janvier 2016)

Le Chardon a dit:


> c'est vrai qu'elle manque ulla...





On avait dit "rien de personnel"


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (15 Janvier 2016)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> 3615 ULLA



voilà un truc que les moins de 20 ans et mème 30 ans...
cela dit c'est visiblement à partir de ce genre de choses que le patron de free a bati son empire.

OK vos boules rouges ce sont les points de réputation (négatifs). J'ai l'impression que c'est un truc qui a un peu disparu des forums de discussion en général. On se druckérise !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Janvier 2016)

Le Chardon a dit:


> OK vos boules rouges ce sont les points de réputation (négatifs). J'ai l'impression que c'est un truc qui a un peu disparu des forums de discussion en général. On se druckérise !



Il est vrai aussi que certains en abusaient en se liguant, à tort ou à raison, et à 20 contre 1, contre un posteur particulier en l'inondant de boules rouges plus humiliantes les unes que les autres ... 

Si les boules rouges existaient encore, notre Erik aurait fini flamboyant dans une couleur qu'il semblait exécrer ! 

Voir lien : https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Erik_le_Rouge


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (15 Janvier 2016)

ah il a donc échappé au pire ! 

mais cela l'aurait peut ètre rendu réaliste erick


----------



## melaure (15 Janvier 2016)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Il est vrai aussi que certains en abusaient en se liguant, à tort ou à raison, et à 20 contre 1, contre un posteur particulier en l'inondant de boules rouges plus humiliantes les unes que les autres ...



Ce n'est ni plus, ni moins, qu'une bonne bataille de boules de neige !!! Parfois il y a un bouc émissaire ...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (15 Janvier 2016)

le problème des forums c'est que ça peut finir par tourner en rond autour d'un petit cercle d'initiés qui deviennent intolérants.
l'entre-soi... comme partout et pas que sur le net !


----------



## TimeCapsule (15 Janvier 2016)

Le Chardon a dit:


> le problème des forums c'est que ça peut finir par tourner en rond autour d'un petit cercle d'initiés qui deviennent intolérants.
> l'entre-soi... comme partout et pas que sur le net !



Il ne faut pas noircir le tableau à l'excès : même si les blondes à forte poitrine n'étaient inscrites que quelques heures auparavant, elle recevaient le meilleur accueil !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Janvier 2016)

Le Chardon a dit:


> le problème des forums c'est que ça peut finir par tourner en rond autour d'un petit cercle d'initiés qui deviennent intolérants.
> l'entre-soi... comme partout et pas que sur le net !



Tu as tout-à-fait raison !

Toutefois, j'ai rarement vu un "contributeur sympa" se faire estourbir (Cratès inside !) sur le forum ! 

Mais j'avoue que comme dans la vraie vie, cela peut malheureusement arriver ... 

De mon côté, lorsque je suis arrivé sur le forum en 2001, je suis tombé sur une bande de "délirants" qui ne cherchaient qu'à en découdre (Cratès re-inside !) ... J'ai très vite compris les règles du "tombé de futal" ... ... et de l'intégration !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Janvier 2016)

En fait, ce qui a changé, c'est la disparition du "bizutage"  qui était pratiquement un passage obligé dans les premières années du forum et ce, même dans les forums techniques où la modération était très souple !

Ensuite, le forum a grandi, a évolué naturellement et les règles sont devenues plus strictes pour éviter le souk, ce que je peux bien évidemment comprendre.

A ceux qui penseraient que c'était mieux avant, je répondrais que c'est "nous", tous ensemble, qui faisons le forum et qu'il nous appartient de le modeler selon nos aspirations ... Mais n'oublions pas que, nous aussi, nous avons évolué et surtout ... vieilli !!! 

ps : il y a 15 ans, j'aurais grimpé dans les Cimaises en 4 coups de cuillère à pot, maintenant, le temps que je me prépare psychologiquement, je suis déjà fatigué !


----------



## Jura39 (15 Janvier 2016)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ps : il y a 15 ans, j'aurais grimpé dans les Cimaises en 4 coups de cuillère à pot, maintenant, le temps que je me prépare psychologiquement, je suis déjà fatigué !



Et maintenant il faut prévoir un parachute,car la descente est rapide


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Janvier 2016)

Jura39 a dit:


> Et maintenant il faut prévoir un parachute,car la descente est rapide



 ... J'en ai encore mal au c... !!!!!


----------



## Jura39 (15 Janvier 2016)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ... J'en ai encore mal au c... !!!!!



Je comprend


----------



## dool (15 Janvier 2016)

ergu a dit:


> Mais tout passe, tout change.
> MON bar est mort et enterré depuis longtemps - longue vie au bar de ceux qui y viennent aujourd'hui.
> 
> Et la bise à toutes celles et ceux pour qui ces quelques lignes évoquent des choses.



Chouette, j'ai une bise, j'ai une bise, j'ai une bise !!!

Je ne répondrais pas à la question car ce n'est pas la première fois qu'elle se pose, et ce n'est sûrement pas la dernière. Et, je n'ai jamais vraiment répondu aux questions ici je crois ?! 

[c'est tout de même bien rigolo cette pulsion du soir qui m'a faite venir ici après tout ce temps...tu fais trop de bruit dans tes nostalgies Zebig !  :* )


----------



## TimeCapsule (15 Janvier 2016)

dool a dit:


> Chouette, j'ai une bise, j'ai une bise, j'ai une bise !!!



Enfin une vraie minette !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (15 Janvier 2016)

Et sinon ?

Pour le Bar ça en est où ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (15 Janvier 2016)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Tu as tout-à-fait raison !
> 
> Toutefois, j'ai rarement vu un "contributeur sympa" se faire estourbir (Cratès inside !) sur le forum !
> 
> ...



Je suis étonné qu'on me fasse la réputation d'un intellectuel abscons au langage emprunt de préciosité. Je suis un pt'it gars tout simple.


----------



## Mboum (15 Janvier 2016)

r e m y a dit:


> Blabla



Bonjour, 

tout ceci dépend du nombre de personnages que vous avez à la cave ; vous parlez d'il y a 15 ans, je dirais que c'est simplement le résultat d'un processus naturel. Puis, Macgé a changé de tôlier entre temps, c'est passé du petit mag à l'entreprise, donc naturellement les objectifs et l'image sont des éléments vitaux ; certains abus même drôles n'étaient donc pas en adéquation, la population a changé, entre une idée élitiste et s'adresser au grand public les règles sont différentes.

Cordialement.


----------



## TimeCapsule (15 Janvier 2016)

Mboum a dit:


> Puis, Macgé a changé de tôlier entre temps



Ben oui : ous'k elle est, Thérèse ? 



> certains abus même drôles n'étaient donc pas en adéquation, la population a changé, entre une idée élitiste et s'adresser au grand public les règles sont différentes.
> Cordialement.



Si tu savais...
... on en a même vu un prendre comme avatar "l'Origine du monde" 
Le patron a frôlé l"AVC ! 

On savait vivre dangereusement à l'époque !


----------



## Mboum (15 Janvier 2016)

Bonjour,

certains sont nostalgiques des boules rouges, mais, système qui rendait intouchables ceux qui avaient tellement de points-discos à ne plus savoir quoi en faire à part martyriser les béotiens qui forcément boulaient à blanc.

Cordialement.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Janvier 2016)

Mboum a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> certains sont nostalgiques des boules rouges, mais, système qui rendait intouchables ceux qui avaient tellement de points-discos à ne plus savoir quoi en faire à part martyriser les béotiens qui forcément boulaient à blanc.
> 
> Cordialement.



 ... Donc tu as connu les points discos et par conséquent, le système .... Sacré Mboum, serais-tu revenu d'outre-tombe sous une autre forme ???


----------



## lamainfroide (16 Janvier 2016)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ... Donc tu as connu les points discos et par conséquent, le système ....


Ah ben dis, les points disco avec les CdB c'est pas si loin que ça. On l'a perdu l'an dernier (en janvier, tiens).
Ça m'a d'ailleurs bien foutu les boules, j'étais à deux doigts du dancefloor.
Je les ai bien senti passer les deux doigts quand ça s'est arrêté.
[mode radotage genre vieux con] C'était la bonne époque, on pouvait s'envoyer des coups de boule avec des petits mots gentils (ou pas). C'était pas la mode du "J'aime" sirupeux façon réseau social qu'on se cogne maintenant [fin du mode radotage genre vieux con].


----------



## Mboum (16 Janvier 2016)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ...



Bonjour,

bien pire que cela, car comme vous j'ai connu ce temps ou l'Amok était vénéré tel un dieu de l'ancienne Egypte.

Cordialement.


----------



## Jura39 (16 Janvier 2016)

j'y pensais plus a ces points discos et aux coups de boules


----------



## TimeCapsule (16 Janvier 2016)

Mboum a dit:


> Bonjour,
> j'ai connu ce temps ou l'Amok était vénéré tel un dieu de l'ancienne Egypte.
> Cordialement.



C'est donc toi qui est parti à sa recherche ?

*À la recherche de chambres secrètes dans les 4 grandes ...*


----------



## thebiglebowsky (16 Janvier 2016)

dool a dit:


> ...c'est tout de même bien rigolo cette pulsion du soir qui m'a faite venir ici après tout ce temps...tu fais trop de bruit dans tes nostalgies Zebig !  :*



Autour de moi, tout n'est plus que silence ... Alors, parfois, je crie ou je fais du bruit pour me faire remarquer dans l'espoir que quelqu'un me dise : "J'ai entendu du bruit et je suis entré" ... Et tu vois, ça marche dool, tu es venue !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (16 Janvier 2016)

Mboum a dit:


> ...comme vous j'ai connu ce temps...



Allez Mboum ! ... Un petit indice peut-être ???


----------



## thebiglebowsky (16 Janvier 2016)

dragao13 a dit:


> Libre à toi d'en changer la couleur !



Je sais ! Mais pour l'instant, je suis un véritable sémaphore passant du vert au rouge ou l'inverse en moins de temps qu'il n'en faut pour le dire ... Je comprends que beaucoup de monde dans mon entourage puisse être décontenancé !

Faut que ça se stabilise, j'y travaille ... Tout ce que j'espère, c'est que ça se stabilisera sur la bonne couleur !


----------



## Jura39 (16 Janvier 2016)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Je sais ! Mais pour l'instant, je suis un véritable sémaphore passant du vert au rouge ou l'inverse en moins de temps qu'il n'en faut pour le dire ... Je comprends que beaucoup de monde dans mon entourage puisse être décontenancé !
> 
> Faut que ça se stabilise, j'y travaille ... Tout ce que j'espère, c'est que ça se stabilisera sur la bonne couleur !



Je l'espère aussi


----------



## gKatarn (16 Janvier 2016)

dool a dit:


> Chouette, j'ai une bise, j'ai une bise, j'ai une bise !!!



Tiens, en v'la une deuxième


----------



## gKatarn (16 Janvier 2016)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> L'avantage de ce système est qu'on pouvait laisser un message qui accompagnait le coup de boule rouge ou verte !


Ce qui permettait de dire des conneries 



Le Chardon a dit:


> thebiglebowsky a dit:
> 
> 
> > Avant, au lieu des "j'aime" on avait les boules vertes et les boules rouges (vert pour les posts qu'on appréciait et rouge pour ceux avec lesquels on n'était pas d'accord)
> ...


Voilà, le politiquement correct est castrateur : tu _aimes_ ou tu dis rien


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (16 Janvier 2016)

perso j'ai toujours trouvé ridicule les machins de points de réputation sur les forum, que ce soit du plus ou du moins.


----------



## Madalvée (16 Janvier 2016)

Contrairement aux messages de ce fil, je ne suis pas nostalgique de l'époque où les contributeurs laissaient traîner leurs membres sur le forum.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (16 Janvier 2016)

Madalvée a dit:


> Contrairement aux messages de ce fil, je ne suis pas nostalgique de l'époque où les contributeurs laissaient traîner leurs membres sur le forum.



Le seul que j'ai connu qui laissait traîner son "membre" sur le forum c'était sonnyboy pour les "tombés de futal" ...


----------



## TimeCapsule (16 Janvier 2016)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Le seul que j'ai connu qui laissait traîner son "membre" sur le forum c'était sonnyboy pour les "tombés de futal" ...



À propos, il a fini par régler ses problèmes de poulailler ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (16 Janvier 2016)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> À propos, il a fini par régler ses problèmes de poulailler ?



 ... Il ratissait large, le sonny ... Pauvres poules et pauvre coq ...


----------



## Nexka (16 Janvier 2016)

Hein quoi ?? Ya plus de coup de boule ???


----------



## thebiglebowsky (16 Janvier 2016)

Nexka a dit:


> Hein quoi ?? Ya plus de coup de boule ???



Je crois qu'il serait temps de ressortir le MacGéCopter pour remettre de l'ordre dans tout ça !!!!  (désolé ! Private Joke pour Nexka  )


----------



## Nexka (16 Janvier 2016)

Remarque, quand je suis arrivée sur le forum, il n'y avait pas de coup de boule, mais je suis restée quand même 
Par contre il y avait déjà TheBig


----------



## Nexka (16 Janvier 2016)

Bon c'est qui Mboum alors ???


----------



## thebiglebowsky (16 Janvier 2016)

Nexka a dit:


> Bon c'est qui Mboum alors ???



On mène l'enquête !!!


----------



## Jura39 (16 Janvier 2016)

Je connais pas


----------



## r e m y (16 Janvier 2016)

Nexka a dit:


> Bon c'est qui Mboum alors ???



C'est vrai ca! C'est quoi ces grands retours façon bal masqué ???


----------



## Mboum (16 Janvier 2016)

r e m y a dit:


> C'est vrai ca! C'est quoi ces grands retours façon bal masqué ???



Bonjour,

c'est pour faire parler les bavards, c'est l'essentiel.

Cordialement.


----------



## Romuald (16 Janvier 2016)

A propos des boules rouges...


thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Il est vrai aussi que certains en abusaient





melaure a dit:


> Ce n'est ni plus, ni moins, qu'une bonne bataille de boules de neige !!! Parfois il y a un bouc émissaire ...


Et voila, tout est dit.
Sauf que certains prenaient ça vraiment au sérieux, d'où plaintes et suppressions desdites. Par contre qu'est-ce qu'on a pris quand on a demandé la suppression des vertes histoire d'éviter les appréciations à sens unique !
Sinon je vois que les vieilles et les vieux trainent encore un peu dans le coin même s'ils ne postent plus. Feignasses !
Bises aux dames et pizza à petit-louis.


----------



## Mboum (16 Janvier 2016)

Romuald a dit:


> blabla



Bonjour M. Romuald,

ne vous faites point le chantre des habitudes ; sinon certains pourrait être tentés ; pris de quelques vapeurs ; et finir pas écrire au gros rouge ; comme il fut un temps où l'administrateur de son état écrivait en petit vert.

"Par là passait juste à point le curé de Condé, avec ses deux vicaires, ses chantres, le baudet."

Cordialement.


----------



## Romuald (17 Janvier 2016)

Mboum a dit:


> finir pas écrire au gros rouge


En gras-italique-corps7© ? 
Patoch' sors de ce corps !


----------



## TimeCapsule (17 Janvier 2016)

Mboum a dit:


> Bonjour,
> bien pire que cela, car comme vous j'ai connu ce temps ou l'Amok était vénéré tel un dieu de l'ancienne Egypte.
> Cordialement.



Serait-ce celui dont il est question dans ce post :



			
				krystof a dit:
			
		

> Hier, contre toute attente, alors que je participais à une conversation de haut vol dans le bar, quelle  ne fut pas ma surprise de me voir (avec un de mes camarades) banni temporairement de la dite conversation.
> 
> Il s’en est suivi une démonstration de pouvoir affligeante, avec des MP humiliants, blessants, déshonorants.
> 
> ...



Vénéré, peut-être ! 
Vénérable, ça se discute !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Janvier 2016)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Vénéré, peut-être !
> Vénérable, ça se discute !



mais tout membre est vénérien non ?


----------



## TimeCapsule (17 Janvier 2016)

Le Chardon a dit:


> mais tout membre est vénérien non ?



Il y avait des manières plus délicates pour délivrer le message :



			
				aricosec a dit:
			
		

> les jours sont durs, et les nuits ennuyeuses
> dans l'ancien temps,j'y mignotais ma belle
> et elle aussi ,avec sa langue rapeuse
> aimait toujours croquer mes mirabelles
> ...



Nous avions même des poètes !


----------



## Jura39 (17 Janvier 2016)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Nous avions même des poètes !



Nous en avons encore


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Janvier 2016)

J'adore ce verbe : "mignoter" ... à la fois subtil, tout en finesse, et puissant !


----------



## TimeCapsule (17 Janvier 2016)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> J'adore ce verbe : "mignoter" ... à la fois subtil, tout en finesse, et puissant !





			
				aricosec a dit:
			
		

> que me reproche t'on, même d'un ton badin
> une petite rime un vers , de petit mirliton ?
> ou l'osée description de mes petits câlins
> aurais-je fait un pas,vers la déraison ?
> ...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Janvier 2016)

Petite digression : aricosec, surnommé rico, de Drancy, était un de mes acolytes de prédilection sur le forum ... Je me fais du souci pour lui étant donné qu'au début du forum il avait déjà un certain âge et que ça fait depuis plus de 6 ans qu'il n'a plus remis la plume ici ... J'espère qu'il ne lui est rien arrivé de fâcheux depuis ...


----------



## Jura39 (17 Janvier 2016)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Petite digression : aricosec, surnommé rico, de Drancy, était un de mes acolytes de prédilection sur le forum ... Je me fais du souci pour lui étant donné qu'au début du forum il avait déjà un certain âge et que ça fait depuis plus de 6 ans qu'il n'a plus remis la plume ici ... J'espère qu'il ne lui est rien arrivé de fâcheux depuis ...



Sa dernière connexion sur le forum remonte a 6 ans et 46 semaines


----------



## Arlequin (17 Janvier 2016)

p'tain ça sent l'urine par ici



et sinon, les boules rouges ? elles reviennent ?


----------



## ergu (17 Janvier 2016)

Arlequin a dit:


> et sinon, les boules rouges ? elles reviennent ?



Pourquoi ,
Tu en fais _collection _Arlequin ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Janvier 2016)

et ouaips...


----------



## TimeCapsule (17 Janvier 2016)

Arlequin a dit:


> p'tain ça sent l'urine par ici
> et sinon, les boules rouges ? elles reviennent ?



Enrhumé ?
L'odeur n'est pas celle là :



			
				PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Dansant un quadrille
> et faisant le beau,
> séduisant les filles
> comm' un p'tit maq'reau,
> ...


----------



## gKatarn (17 Janvier 2016)

Arlequin a dit:


> et sinon, les boules rouges ? elles reviennent ?


----------



## Lio70 (17 Janvier 2016)

Et les AES, ça me manque! Faut dire qu'avec les WebO, Foguenne, Mackie et Amok, on se marrait bien.
Par contre, jamais eu le plaisir de voir TheBig en vrai; es-tu jamais venu a une AES ?

Les points-disco, hehe, boules rouges. On se canardait joyeusement, mais les plus gros tireurs ne se prenaient pas au sérieux.
Ce "J'aime' façon Facebook, c'est lourd - ça rappelle Facebook.


----------



## Jura39 (17 Janvier 2016)

Arlequin a dit:


> p'tain ça sent l'urine par ici
> 
> 
> 
> et sinon, les boules rouges ? elles reviennent ?



ça ne sert a rien ces boules rouges c'est comme les  " j'aime" 
Je ne vois pas l'intérêt 

Après si cela fait plaisir


----------



## melaure (17 Janvier 2016)

Jura39 a dit:


> Je ne vois pas l'intérêt



Tu finirais en négatif


----------



## Mboum (18 Janvier 2016)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Petite digression : aricosec, surnommé rico, de Drancy, était un de mes acolytes de prédilection sur le forum ... Je me fais du souci pour lui étant donné qu'au début du forum il avait déjà un certain âge et que ça fait depuis plus de 6 ans qu'il n'a plus remis la plume ici ... J'espère qu'il ne lui est rien arrivé de fâcheux depuis ...



Bonjour,

vous savez c'est déjà arrivé ici, j'en fusse témoin un type que j'aimais bien par ailleurs, c'est d'ailleurs une question nouvelle qui est souvent ignorée, que faire des comptes virtuels?

j'ai été confronté à cette question concernant les violences de Novembre et ce n'est pas toujours facile avec certaines entreprises dirigées par des connards qui se pensent intelligent, dû au nombre de $ sur leur compte en banque ;

mais comme j'ai "cette chance" d'avoir un certain appui dans ce milieu et l'avantage de faire plier les plus récalcitrants, même si je n'ai que peu d'intérêt pour ces imbéciles, mais définitivement il devrait y avoir législation dans ce domaine car étant un phénomène nouveau et le quidam moyen n'ayant point les armes nécessaires ; puisque l'on a donné tout pouvoir au premier imbécile venu mais fort en accumulation de "biens".

Cordialement.


----------



## melaure (18 Janvier 2016)

Ce que tu demandes est la fin de la neutralité du net. Ne devoir publier que sous son vrai nom et donc assumer ce qu'on écrit ... pourquoi pas ?


----------



## Romuald (18 Janvier 2016)

melaure a dit:


> Ce que tu demandes est la fin de la neutralité du net


C'est pas ça la neutralité du net. Ca, c'est l'anonymat sur le net.


----------



## TimeCapsule (18 Janvier 2016)

Romuald a dit:


> C'est pas ça la neutralité du net. Ca, c'est l'anonymat sur le net.



Quoiqu'il en soit, l'anonymat sur MacG n'a jamais empêché les rencontres (et + si affinités) dans la vraie vie !


----------



## melaure (18 Janvier 2016)

Romuald a dit:


> C'est pas ça la neutralité du net. Ca, c'est l'anonymat sur le net.



Effectivement tu as raison, je me suis mal exprimé.

Et oui à Lyon aussi on fait deux/trois AES un peu plus confidentielles du coup (mais j'ai les photos)


----------



## Sly54 (18 Janvier 2016)

En parlant d'anciens, voilà un bel article


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Janvier 2016)

Sly54 a dit:


> En parlant d'anciens, voilà un bel article



Mais c'est Alèm !!!!!!


----------



## gKatarn (18 Janvier 2016)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Quoiqu'il en soit, l'anonymat sur MacG n'a jamais empêché les rencontresdans la vraie vie !



Oué. J'ai rencontré de ces abrutis... Backcat, Bassman, Patochman, Fab, Ponk/Ergu, Tirhum, Mado, Alem ou mackie entre autres. Heureusement, j'ai évité Bobby


----------



## bompi (19 Janvier 2016)

r e m y a dit:


> La nouvelle présentation des Forums a mis en évidence une section "Membres" avec dans le menu déroulant les "Membres notables"
> 
> <...>


Je n'avais pas fait attention à ça. Du coup je fais un peu "ancien" dans le lot : je n'ai pas vu le temps passer.
Ah ! _Tempus fugit_ comme dit James Bond.
Virgile, aussi.

À part ça, je trouve un certain équilibre entre ceux que je regrette de ne plus croiser (au premier chef, Giorgio Moroder) et ceux dont je me satisfais de ne plus lire la prose... 
Pour paraphraser un film célèbre : "un membre part... un autre arrive"

La seule question qui me tarabuste est comment vais-je m'y prendre pour inscrire mon nom dans "le thread post-mortem" le jour venu. D'autant que je n'ai pas de page ouikipedia. C'est nul.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Janvier 2016)

bompi a dit:


> La seule question qui me tarabuste est comment vais-je m'y prendre pour inscrire mon nom dans "le thread post-mortem" le jour venu. D'autant que je n'ai pas de page ouikipedia. C'est nul.



Un simple programmation complémentaire du forum : celui qui ne poste pas au minimum une prose tous les 30 jours est automatiquement envoyé dans le thread post-mortem avec l'oraison funèbre qui va bien avec !


----------



## melaure (19 Janvier 2016)

bompi a dit:


> La seule question qui me tarabuste est comment vais-je m'y prendre pour inscrire mon nom dans "le thread post-mortem" le jour venu. D'autant que je n'ai pas de page ouikipedia. C'est nul.



Tu ne peux pas la créer ?


----------



## TimeCapsule (19 Janvier 2016)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Mais c'est Alèm !!!!!!



celui là ?

_


			
				MGZ alèm a dit:
			
		


			edit : juste pour info, montrez vos seins mesdames, j ne serais pas choqué mais par contre vous serez sacrément emmerdées si vous le faites (des mecs prendront l'image pour la diffuser ailleurs, vous recevrez quinze mille de propositions de coïts plus ou moins explicites et je serais obligé de les enlever pour la tranquillité du forum, on est sur un un forum informatique)
par contre, pas d'organes sexuels directement visibles. Pas d'exhibitionnisme (ce que je pense tu évites contrairement à une posteuse qui nous as montré son gros soutien-gorge tel les pages lingerie de la Redoute). Si vous le faites, faites comme xxxx xxxxx : faites-le avec talent et sachez être beau. Ce qui fait l'intérêt du magnifique tableau de Courbet "L'Origine du Monde", c'est pas que cela représente un sexe de femme, c'est que ce tableau est peint de manière sublime (au sens propre du terme )
		
Cliquez pour agrandir...

_
Que des artistes, à l'époque !


----------



## bompi (19 Janvier 2016)

melaure a dit:


> Tu ne peux pas la créer ?


Il n'y a strictement rien à y écrire.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (19 Janvier 2016)

ça fait un peu réunion d'anciens combattants ce fil !


----------



## TimeCapsule (19 Janvier 2016)

Le Chardon a dit:


> ça fait un peu réunion d'anciens combattants ce fil !



Pas surprenant si on en voit le titre ! 

Tu pourrais en ouvrir un "Les Membres qui vont faire MacG"


----------



## melaure (19 Janvier 2016)

Le Chardon a dit:


> ça fait un peu réunion d'anciens combattants ce fil !



Tout ça, c'était hier !!!


----------



## r e m y (19 Janvier 2016)

Désolé d'avoir ouvert la TimeCapsule


----------



## TimeCapsule (19 Janvier 2016)

r e m y a dit:


> Désolé d'avoir ouvert la TimeCapsule



Ben quoi ? 

Tu voulais les photos ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (19 Janvier 2016)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Tu pourrais en ouvrir un "Les Membres qui vont faire MacG"



c'est pas dans mes ambitions


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Janvier 2016)

Il y en a même un qui n'ose pas se montrer ! 

http://forums.macg.co/threads/linvisible-est-il-visible.1277371/


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (19 Janvier 2016)

si mboum est obscur à lire c'est peut ètre pour éviter que les anciens le reconnaissent alors ?
il aurait changé son style pour brouiller les pistes ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (19 Janvier 2016)

Le Chardon a dit:


> si mboum est obscur à lire c'est peut ètre pour éviter que les anciens le reconnaissent alors ?
> il aurait changé son style pour brouiller les pistes ?



Il en a fait une activité à plein temps alors. Ou il a un don.


----------



## Arlequin (19 Janvier 2016)

melaure a dit:


> Mais ou est passé 'tanplan c'est vrai ?



je tenterais en 3 lettres 



r e m y a dit:


> Que sont-ils devenus?



il y eut en son temps un spécialissss des tableaux exell recensant les agissements de l'un ou l'autre membre ... qui sait ...



r e m y a dit:


> Merde! Ergu et Ponk ne sont qu'une seule et même personne???
> J'avais loupé cet épisode....



naaaaaaan, sérieux ???



r e m y a dit:


> Qui?



râaaaaah lovely



melaure a dit:


> Ce n'est ni plus, ni moins, qu'une bonne bataille de boules de neige !!! Parfois il y a un bouc émissaire ...



ouais enfin les boucs le cherchaient un peu quand même



Le Chardon a dit:


> le problème des forums c'est que ça peut finir par tourner en rond autour d'un petit cercle d'initiés qui deviennent intolérants.



meuh non, ne sois pas médisant



thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Sacré Mboum, serais-tu revenu d'outre-tombe sous une autre forme ???



les double pseudos sont désormais autorisés ?
héhé



r e m y a dit:


> C'est vrai ca! C'est quoi ces grands retours façon bal masqué ???



plait il ?



ergu a dit:


> Pourquoi ,
> Tu en fais _collection _Arlequin ?



ah, ça fait du bien un bon vieux running gag 



gKatarn a dit:


>



rooooh, magnifique ... ça fait un bien fou



Jura39 a dit:


> ça ne sert a rien ces boules rouges c'est comme les  " j'aime"
> Je ne vois pas l'intérêt



peut être simplement entretenir un bon vieux running gag ?


----------



## Lio70 (19 Janvier 2016)

Le Chardon a dit:


> ça fait un peu réunion d'anciens combattants ce fil !


En parlant d'anciens combattants, je suis content d'avoir encore une adresse mail en "@mac.com". Ca fait "j'y étais". Et les petits jeunes: "ouah, regarde l'ancien, vieux crouton, avec ses médailles".


----------



## flotow (21 Janvier 2016)

ergu a dit:


> On leur parle d'un temps que les moins de cinq ans, ta la li la la la...
> 
> C'est amusant, parce que quand je suis arrivé, fin 2004, il y avait déjà une certaine nostalgie des premières années du forum, déjà des grands anciens disparus ou ne postant plus qu'une fois tous les 36 du mois...
> Déjà des vannes à tiroir pour initié que tu n'as aucune chance de comprendre quand tu viens d'arriver (et en ce qui concerne ma génération sur macg : spéciale dédicace à Romuald qui maintient vive la flamme de la remote sur le fil des bureaux mal photographiés.)
> ...



*quand j'étais Ponk*
-> avec l'avatar tout poucrave bien moche aussi 



Lio70 a dit:


> En parlant d'anciens combattants, je suis content d'avoir encore une adresse mail en "@mac.com". Ca fait "j'y étais". Et les petits jeunes: "ouah, regarde l'ancien, vieux crouton, avec ses médailles".



même en Apple Store ils me regardent de travers quand je donne la .Mac… 

p.s : le forum supporte maintenant des posts de 1 caractère !!!
p.s 2 : il ne supporte plus la concaténation des posts quand c'est le même posteur…

on ne peut pas tout avoir 

allez, un petit souvenir siffle avant que "le cochon ne se transforme en princesse".
un membre de macg me l'avait recadré car je n'avais pas ce qu'il fallait pour le faire sur mon ordinateur à l'époque.





:king:


----------



## flotow (21 Janvier 2016)

-


----------



## flotow (21 Janvier 2016)

petit_louis a dit:


> Et sinon ?
> 
> Pour le Bar ça en est où ?


toujours pas mort de faim ?!


----------



## flotow (21 Janvier 2016)

dool a dit:


> Chouette, j'ai une bise, j'ai une bise, j'ai une bise !!!


moi aussi alors  :love:









lamainfroide a dit:


> Ah ben dis, les points disco avec les CdB c'est pas si loin que ça. On l'a perdu l'an dernier (en janvier, tiens).
> Ça m'a d'ailleurs bien foutu les boules, j'étais à deux doigts du dancefloor.
> Je les ai bien senti passer les deux doigts quand ça s'est arrêté.
> [mode radotage genre vieux con] C'était la bonne époque, on pouvait s'envoyer des coups de boule avec des petits mots gentils (ou pas). C'était pas la mode du "J'aime" sirupeux façon réseau social qu'on se cogne maintenant [fin du mode radotage genre vieux con].



euh, les CdB oui mais les boules rouges, non. C'était déjà le cas 1 ou 2 ans avant le changement de forums je crois.
ne pas pouvoir envoyer un message associé à un message, ça me manque oui. surtout depuis que je suis beaucoup moins actif ici.
pour les points disco, la dernière fois que j'étais (très) actif, c'était soit des personnes avec toutes les barres vertes, soit juste une ou deux (fonçées).



gKatarn a dit:


> Ce qui permettait de dire des conneries
> Voilà, le politiquement correct est castrateur : tu _aimes_ ou tu dis rien


tu postes dans portfolio ? 



Romuald a dit:


> A propos des boules rouges...
> 
> Et voila, tout est dit.
> Sauf que certains prenaient ça vraiment au sérieux, d'où plaintes et suppressions desdites. Par contre qu'est-ce qu'on a pris quand on a demandé la suppression des vertes histoire d'éviter les appréciations à sens unique !
> ...



il y en a une que j'ai mal prise alors que ça venait de ??! et que c'était à la suite du jeu "voici mon gant" initié par Ponk mais ou c'était vleroy qui m'avait collé…  la personne qui me l'avait filé avait un avatar tiré de Sin City. le seul rouge je crois.
et le premier vert, c'était webo à l'apple expo



Mboum a dit:


> Bonjour M. Romuald,
> 
> ne vous faites point le chantre des habitudes ; sinon certains pourrait être tentés ; pris de quelques vapeurs ; et finir pas écrire au gros rouge ; comme il fut un temps où l'administrateur de son état écrivait en petit vert.
> 
> ...





gKatarn a dit:


>



Il y avait même le code smiley (caché) qui avait été rajouté par Anthony après que les CdB rouge aient été retirés.
:!: ?



Jura39 a dit:


> ça ne sert a rien ces boules rouges c'est comme les  " j'aime"
> Je ne vois pas l'intérêt
> 
> Après si cela fait plaisir



laisser un message 
mais rien que pour ça, tu te serais pris un rouge.
sauf que le rouge (à un moment), c'était la force disco / 2
ah oui, et puis la limite pour donner des CdB, qui s'en rappelle ? 



bompi a dit:


> (au premier chef, Giorgio Moroder)


Qui une fois a fait ralentir tout le forum car son pseudo avait été changé par un truc tellement long qu'en plus ça cassait la mise en page… merci !



bompi a dit:


> Pour paraphraser un film célèbre : "un membre part... un autre arrive"


une ou deux boules ? rouges ou vertes ?


----------



## patlek (21 Janvier 2016)

bompi a dit:


> Pour paraphraser un film célèbre : "un membre part... un autre arrive"



C' est ce qu' expliquait, avec une certaine lassitude, clara morgane...

(Désolé, je ne le referait plus)


----------



## bompi (21 Janvier 2016)

patlek a dit:


> C' est ce qu' expliquait, avec une certaine lassitude, clara morgane...
> 
> (Désolé, je ne le referait plus)


De mon côté, c'était plutôt Philippe Castelli.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (27 Janvier 2016)

Bonjour


----------



## Finn_Atlas (27 Janvier 2016)

Purékisonmoches les smileys !!!! Z'avez embauché Damidot pour la déco, c'pas possible ?!!!


----------



## melaure (27 Janvier 2016)

Finn_Atlas a dit:


> Purékisonmoches les smileys !!!! Z'avez embauché Damidot pour la déco, c'pas possible ?!!!



Tu es parti combien de temps ???


----------



## loustic (27 Janvier 2016)

Salut les vieux machins !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Janvier 2016)

Finn_Atlas a dit:


> Purékisonmoches les smileys !!!! Z'avez embauché Damidot pour la déco, c'pas possible ?!!!



Et as-tu remarqué aussi la disparition des boules rouges ?


----------



## melaure (27 Janvier 2016)

Cratès a dit:


> Et as-tu remarqué aussi la disparition des boules rouges ?



Pas toutes les mauvaises nouvelles en même temps, stp


----------



## patlek (27 Janvier 2016)

QUI m' a piqué mon déambulateur???!!!!


----------



## TimeCapsule (27 Janvier 2016)

patlek a dit:


> QUI m' a piqué mon déambulateur???!!!!



Il est ici, stable et fonctionnel :




​


----------



## litobar71 (27 Janvier 2016)

Bien le bonjour,

Chuis très content de cette 'discussion' créée le 14 janvier.

Bravo à  *r e m y* .. .. & aux millions de contributrices et contributeurs !


----------



## patlek (27 Janvier 2016)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Il est ici, stable et fonctionnel :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tant que je suis pas aux soins palliatif.


----------



## WebOliver (27 Janvier 2016)

ALO UI?


----------



## flotow (27 Janvier 2016)

litobar71 a dit:


> Bravo à  *r e m y* .. .. & aux millions de contributrices et contributeurs !



Des milliards de contributeurs, plutôt !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Janvier 2016)

flotow a dit:


> Des milliards de contributeurs, plutôt !



Sans compter les hordes de sbires masqués aux ordres des barons ourdisseurs...


----------



## gKatarn (27 Janvier 2016)

Finn qui revient, pas possib'


----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Janvier 2016)

gKatarn a dit:


> Finn qui revient, pas possib'



C'est l'effet Kiss Dool ... ...

_"Chouette, j'ai une bise, j'ai une bise, j'ai une bise !!!"_​


----------



## r e m y (27 Janvier 2016)

flotow a dit:


> Des milliards de contributeurs, plutôt !


Sont pas tous tributeurs!


----------



## Arlequin (27 Janvier 2016)

Cratès a dit:


> Et as-tu remarqué aussi la disparition des boules rouges ?



et du mini tchat !

ben si, y'avait un mini blabla en sont temps

avec un chouette bot en plus, sur la fin ...

et sinon, benjamin l'ange dodu, il survit ?


----------



## Jura39 (27 Janvier 2016)

Nous avons oublier notre ami " Albert " 
Qui reviens de temps a autre avec un autre speudo


----------



## Arlequin (27 Janvier 2016)

Jura39 a dit:


> Nous avons oublier notre ami " Albert "
> Qui reviens de temps a autre avec un autre speudo


ne sois pas mauvaise langue, les doubles-pseudo, sur MacG, ça n'existe pas


----------



## Luc G (28 Janvier 2016)

Rien à faire, les vieux croûtons remontent à la surface dans la soupe  J'avais déjà remarqué ça à table quand j'étais petit 
Comme TheBig un pensée pour Aricosec qui s'intéressait aussi bien à la programmation qu'à pondre des petits textes jubilatoires. J'espère qu'il le fait encore même si ce n'est plus ici.

Les histoires de coups de boules, c'était très marrant à suivre, certains avaient des stratégies matoises pour arriver à leur fin. Mais je dois avouer que je n'ai jamais envoyé de cdb : on était limité et donc en envoyer un à quelqu'un m'empêchait de fait d'en envoyer un à un autre, alors l'abstinence était ma seule façon de ne pas biaiser.

Bon, je m'en vais replonger dans ma soupe, je re-sortirai plus tard


----------



## Jura39 (28 Janvier 2016)

Luc G a dit:


> Rien à faire, les vieux croûtons remontent à la surface dans la soupe  J'avais déjà remarqué ça à table quand j'étais petit
> Comme TheBig un pensée pour Aricosec qui s'intéressait aussi bien à la programmation qu'à pondre des petits textes jubilatoires. J'espère qu'il le fait encore même si ce n'est plus ici.
> 
> Les histoires de coups de boules, c'était très marrant à suivre, certains avaient des stratégies matoises pour arriver à leur fin. Mais je dois avouer que je n'ai jamais envoyé de cdb : on était limité et donc en envoyer un à quelqu'un m'empêchait de fait d'en envoyer un à un autre, alors l'abstinence était ma seule façon de ne pas biaiser.
> ...



Reviens quand tu veux ,
j'aimerais te connaitre


----------



## Arlequin (28 Janvier 2016)

Jura39 a dit:


> Reviens quand tu veux ,
> j'aimerais te connaitre



ouais, le genre de phrase qui me rappelle le catéchisme ...


----------



## Grug (28 Janvier 2016)

Bon, ben ça fait plaisir de voir qu'il reste quand même un paquet de vieux cons.


----------



## TimeCapsule (28 Janvier 2016)

Grug a dit:


> Bon, ben ça fait plaisir de voir qu'il reste quand même un paquet de vieux cons.



... qui aiment bien rigoler : 






​


----------



## flotow (29 Janvier 2016)

Ah ouais, Roberto. Ben avec les nouveau smileys, ça ne fonctionnerai plus aussi bien de toute façon.
Et les anciens, ben ça doit être tout cassé


----------



## loustic (29 Janvier 2016)

C'était pour aricosec : _Et avec la tête  # 2357  15/09/05_

L'aricosec 
Un drôle de mec
Au Mac high-tech
Jamais d'échec
Même au basket
Un vrai pète-sec
Pas un blanc-bec
Ni un métèque
Une sorte d'évèque
Pire archevèque
Un p'tit peu grec
Habite au Pecq
Ou à Bolbec

'stralopithèque


----------



## melaure (29 Janvier 2016)

Grug a dit:


> Bon, ben ça fait plaisir de voir qu'il reste quand même un paquet de vieux cons.



C'est clair, ça fait plaisir de te lire !!!


----------



## r e m y (29 Janvier 2016)

Luc G a dit:


> l'abstinence était ma seule façon de ne pas biaiser.


effectivement... l'abstinence est une bonne façon de ne pas baiser!


----------



## Powerdom (31 Janvier 2016)

Ben j'ai lu tout le fil.
Le nouveau forum a réaffiché les dates d'inscriptions qui avaient disparues pour une obscure raison. Peut être que le mini foinfoin reviendra. Les boules rouges, on peut faire une croix dessus..

Pour en revenir à l'article qu'a mentionné Sly54, j'en reviens pas que rémi qui roule 40 heures par semaine n'ait même pas une voiture avec une boite automatique !!


----------



## CBi (1 Février 2016)

Lio70 a dit:


> En parlant d'anciens combattants, je suis content d'avoir encore une adresse mail en "@mac.com". Ca fait "j'y étais". Et les petits jeunes: "ouah, regarde l'ancien, vieux crouton, avec ses médailles".



Et comment ! C'est particulièrement jouissif quand je m'en sers comme adresse de contact pour me plaindre via la page Feedback d'Apple. 
Autre "fierté" du même acabit: celle d'avoir sauvé mon iDisk https://sites.google.com/site/cbidisk/ avant qu'il disparaisse.


----------



## Lio70 (1 Février 2016)

Vous souvenez-vous du "toubarver" ?
C'etait une salle de chat sur iChat, ou certains d'entre nous se retrouvaient pour chatter.
Je me souviens y avoir bien rigole avec Amok et Mackie (mais aussi quelques autres de l'AES parisienne de septembre 2004).

Pour certains petits nouveaux, c'etait un mystere. Le truc dont on entend parler et on ne sait pas si ca existe vraiment.

Je me souviens qu'on etait parvenu a faire gober a un petit nouveau que Bernard Pivot en etait le moderateur.
Ecroules de rire sur nos claviers.

RECREONS LE TOUBARVERT !!!!!


----------



## Lio70 (1 Février 2016)

Je ne m'étais plus logge avec mon compte AIM depuis cette grande epoque. Par miracle, j'ai conserve une trace écrite de mon mot de passe. donc j'utilise pour la premiere fois l'app Messages d'OSX. Je vois mes 65 contacts dans ma liste et me rappelle plein de noms oublies. Mais aucun d'entre eux n'est online... Vous utilisez encore votre compte AIM ou Bonjour?

Bizarre, je ne parviens pas a créer une chatroom avec Messages alors qu'il y a la fonction File -> Go to Chat Room #R
(ca reste gris)


----------



## Lio70 (1 Février 2016)

Ah, ca fonctionne, je viens de rejoindre le toubarvert, mais y'a personne.
Je vous attends.


----------



## Lio70 (2 Février 2016)

Ou est donc Supermoquette? Il nous manque aussi.
Et en ce debut de journée, en memoire a Sonnyboy et Robertav, je vous offre un croissant.


----------



## TimeCapsule (2 Février 2016)

Et voilà le chocolat qui va avec :


----------



## da capo (2 Février 2016)

Ouaip, mais pas de café hein!

Vu l'âge avancé de certains, ça leur donnerait des palpitations.


Au passage : bisous à Dool, Mado et Teo. Les petits déjeuners, c'est cool.


----------



## melaure (2 Février 2016)

Lio70 a dit:


> Vous souvenez-vous du "toubarver" ?
> C'etait une salle de chat sur iChat, ou certains d'entre nous se retrouvaient pour chatter.
> Je me souviens y avoir bien rigole avec Amok et Mackie (mais aussi quelques autres de l'AES parisienne de septembre 2004).
> 
> ...



Oui tout à fait, j'utilise iChat(Message) avec AIM, et j'ai encore plein de contact MacG dedans. Mais peu se connectent (à part peut-être macinside de temps en temps). Je pourrais poster la liste des pseudos 

Après je ne sais pas si on peut re-créer une salle de discussion permanente ...


----------



## Lio70 (2 Février 2016)

melaure a dit:


> Oui tout à fait, j'utilise iChat(Message) avec AIM, et j'ai encore plein de contact MacG dedans. Mais peu se connectent (à part peut-être macinside de temps en temps). Je pourrais poster la liste des pseudos
> Après je ne sais pas si on peut re-créer une salle de discussion permanente ...


Comme je l'ai écrit dans mon message suivant, je suis parvenu a rejoindre la chat room "toubarvert" mais personne n'y est venu..


----------



## melaure (2 Février 2016)

Lio70 a dit:


> Comme je l'ai écrit dans mon message suivant, je suis parvenu a rejoindre la chat room "toubarvert" mais personne n'y est venu..



On est un petit peu au boulot aussi ... 

Je viens de sortir le MBP et en effet ... personne !


----------



## Lio70 (2 Février 2016)

Ah oui mais moi c'etait hier soir, et pas tard, donc sans doute tous bourres deja et au lit.


----------



## melaure (2 Février 2016)

Lio70 a dit:


> Ah oui mais moi c'etait hier soir, et pas tard, donc sans doute tous bourres deja et au lit.



Il faudrait que tu créé un fil de discussion pour exhorter les troupes à revenir si tu veux du monde !


----------



## Virpeen (6 Février 2016)

En tout cas, moi je me souviens de quelques "anciens" avec qui on rigolait bien et surtout avec qui j'avais fait ma première "AES"... Ça date ! Les années passent et surtout, les réseaux sociaux se sont développés et je pense que ça a pas mal,dégarni les forums non? Bisous aux anciens en passant !


----------



## gKatarn (6 Février 2016)

da capo a dit:


> Vu l'âge avancé de certains, ça leur donnerait des palpitations.



C'est vil.


----------



## macelene (6 Février 2016)

WebOliver a dit:


> ALO UI?


tout soudain  avec @mado en direct live ce soir


----------



## melaure (7 Février 2016)

melaure a dit:


> Oui tout à fait, j'utilise iChat(Message) avec AIM, et j'ai encore plein de contact MacG dedans. Mais peu se connectent (à part peut-être macinside de temps en temps). Je pourrais poster la liste des pseudos



Alors les zozos de vielle époque sous AIM : *Veejee (disparu ?)*, Anntraxh (disparu), Azrael (disparu), Balooners (disparu), *Bebert (disparu ?)*, Blobinabottle (disparu), Braguera (disparu), *Cham (actif)*, Dark Templar (disparu), Egot (disparu), Elenebb (disparu), Feureujeu (disparu), FinnAltas (disparu), Foguenne (disparu), François (disparu), Grgredi (disparu), Gribouille (disparu), Julrou15 (disparu), *Huexley (disparu ?)*, *iMax (actif ?)*, Kamkil (disparu), *Macinside (actif ?)*, Mad'doc (disparu), Magnus Wislander (disparu), *Maousse (actif)*, *MacUserMan (actif)*, Petit Scarabé (disparu), Poko Chan (disparu), Prerima (disparu), SirMacGregor (disparu), Slug (disparu), TomTom (disparu), *Yip (actif)*, Zzz Steve zzZ (disparu) … y a eu de la casse 

Après je n'ai pas suivi les changements de pseudo, mais pour moi 'tanplan sera toujours 'tanplan


----------



## kisbizz (7 Février 2016)




----------



## Arlequin (7 Février 2016)

kisbizz a dit:


>


coucou princesse


----------



## Romuald (7 Février 2016)

Arlequin a dit:


> coucou princesse


poil aux ... (Titi© inside)


----------



## bompi (7 Février 2016)

... tresses ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (7 Février 2016)

melaure a dit:


> Après je n'ai pas suivi les changements de pseudo



Petite question en passant : je ne saisis toujours pas ce qui peut motiver un changement de pseudo ... ou les multi-pseudos d'ailleurs ?

Si quelqu'un a une réponse ?


----------



## Mboum (7 Février 2016)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Petite question en passant : je ne saisis toujours pas ce qui peut motiver un changement de pseudo ... ou les multi-pseudos d'ailleurs ?
> 
> Si quelqu'un a une réponse ?



Bonjour,

Toutes les voies de la sottise mène à la cave, ou bien encore, les voix du liquidateur sont impénétrables ; sinon le multi-comptes cela n'existe point et personne ne s'est jamais joué d'un béotien avec ceci.

Cordialement.


----------



## kisbizz (7 Février 2016)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Petite question en passant : je ne saisis toujours pas ce qui peut motiver un changement de pseudo ... ou les multi-pseudos d'ailleurs ?
> 
> Si quelqu'un a une réponse ?




le premier parce que au départ je m''étais  inscrite pour poser une question hautement  technique (lol) , pas pour y faire racine  

le second parce que en fin compte j'ai fait racine  

le troisième et dernier  suite a mon divorce ...


pourquoi multi pseudo ?
je supposes pour se cacher derrière  un masque , pas forcement pour être méchant  ou insultant , 
mais pour s'exposer tel quel sans avoir peur d'un jugement quelconque que on ne pourrait  peut être pas affronter avec notre véritable identité


----------



## Mboum (7 Février 2016)

kisbizz a dit:


> troisième et dernier  suite a mon divorce ...



Bonjour,

certains n'ont pas vu ceci comme quelque chose de si terrible, bien au contraire.

Cordialement.


----------



## TimeCapsule (7 Février 2016)

Mboum a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Toutes les voies de la sottise mène à la cave, ou bien encore, les voix du liquidateur sont impénétrables ; sinon le multi-comptes cela n'existe point et personne ne s'est jamais joué d'un béotien avec ceci.
> Cordialement.



Qu'en termes galants... 



Mboum a dit:


> Bonjour,
> certains n'ont pas vu ceci comme quelque chose de si terrible, bien au contraire.
> Cordialement.



Seules les parties concernées peuvent en juger !


----------



## da capo (7 Février 2016)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Petite question en passant : je ne saisis toujours pas ce qui peut motiver un changement de pseudo ... ou les multi-pseudos d'ailleurs ?
> 
> Si quelqu'un a une réponse ?



Peut-être parce que les situations changent et les intérêts changent aussi.
Pour ma part, cela a été le cas.
Mais ma situation n'est pas la règle : @kisbizz avait ses raisons, @ergu aussi et d'autres membres encore d'autres bonnes raisons.

bises


----------



## gKatarn (7 Février 2016)

Mboum a dit:


> Toutes les voies de la sottise mène à la cave



Justement, non. Il n'y a pas eu que des sots qui sont venus à la cave, bien heureusement.


----------



## Jura39 (7 Février 2016)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Petite question en passant : je ne saisis toujours pas ce qui peut motiver un changement de pseudo ... ou les multi-pseudos d'ailleurs ?
> 
> Si quelqu'un a une réponse ?



Je suis de ton avis 

Pourtant notre amis Albert , demande souvent la suppression de son speudo et revient après


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (7 Février 2016)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Petite question en passant : je ne saisis toujours pas ce qui peut motiver un changement de pseudo ... ou les multi-pseudos d'ailleurs ?
> 
> Si quelqu'un a une réponse ?



Pour un petit nombre, le goût de la mystification.


----------



## Mboum (7 Février 2016)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Qu'en termes galants...



Bonjour,

nous ne pouvons même plus coqueter ; quelle époque.

Cordialement.


----------



## Mboum (7 Février 2016)

gKatarn a dit:


> Justement, non. Il n'y a pas eu que des sots qui sont venus à la cave, bien heureusement.



Bonjour,

c'était une évidence déjà contenue dans mon propos, puisqu'il englobe un tout.

Cordialement.


----------



## TimeCapsule (7 Février 2016)

melaure a dit:


> Alors les zozos de vielle époque sous AIM : Foguenne (disparu)



Mais non :





​


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (8 Février 2016)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Petite question en passant : je ne saisis toujours pas ce qui peut motiver un changement de pseudo ... ou les multi-pseudos d'ailleurs ?
> 
> Si quelqu'un a une réponse ?



Changer de pseudo c'est comme refaire la déco chez soi. Tu en as marre de la vieille tapisserie posée il y a des lustres et tu as envie de changer.

L'ayant fait, je peux dire que je trouvais que mon pseudo d'alors, datant de mes débuts sur Mac et sur Internet, avait fait son temps. Celui que j'ai choisi pour le remplacer correspond plus à mon état d'esprit actuel (nipponophile).


----------



## bompi (8 Février 2016)

Disons que cela permet plusieurs tons, diverses humeurs. Un peu comme Ricardo Reis n'écrira pas comme Alvaro de Campos.
Ça peut _aussi_ être le signe d'un début de schizophrénie...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (8 Février 2016)

En fait, j'ai posé cette question après me l'avoir posée personnellement ... Quelles seraient les raisons qui me feraient changer de pseudo et je n'en ai trouvé aucune ... 

Mais je conçois aisément qu'en fonction de circonstances particulières (comme certaines décrites ci-dessus) on puisse être amené à changer de pseudos et/ou d'avatar, cette décision étant parfois parfaitement justifiée et honorable.

Le jour où mon état d'esprit ne correspondra plus à mon avatar "lebowskiesque", il est vrai que je serais tenté d'en changer ... Mais j'aime trop le Dude pour ça ! 

N'y voyez donc aucun "jugement" ... Mais simplement une "bête" question !


----------



## Arlequin (8 Février 2016)

Jura39 a dit:


> Pourtant notre amis Albert ,



qui ?


----------



## r e m y (8 Février 2016)

Kate! Bien sûr....


----------



## Arlequin (8 Février 2016)

y'a du relachement ...


----------



## Madalvée (8 Février 2016)

Personnellement j'ai changé de pseudo cet je trouvais que je devenais imbuvable, j'avais pris de bonnes résolutions -non tenues. Je trouvais aussi qu'un compteur à 4000 message me désignait comme un no-life. Mais je suis sûr qu'on m'aura reconnu en "Mactiviste".


----------



## aspa (8 Février 2016)

Bonjour,
Moi c'est tout simple : abonné 8 ans environ mais, sur la fin, resté longtemps absent des forums pour diverses raisons, je n'ai pas pu récupérer mon pseudo malgré un mail envoyé aux responsables.
Alors, de temps en temps, je viens jeter un œil mais sans poster. "j'ai plus rien d'intéressant à dire  "


----------



## TimeCapsule (8 Février 2016)

aspa a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Moi c'est tout simple : abonné 8 ans environ mais, sur la fin, resté longtemps absent des forums pour diverses raisons, je n'ai pas pu *récupérer mon pseudo malgré un mail envoyé aux responsables.*
> Alors, de temps en temps, je viens jeter un œil mais sans poster. "j'ai plus rien d'intéressant à dire  "



Ce qui s'est produit, c'est que lesdits responsables ont changé de pseudo


----------



## kisbizz (8 Février 2016)

Mboum a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> certains n'ont pas vu ceci comme quelque chose de si terrible, bien au contraire.
> 
> Cordialement.



je dois avoir loupé un épisode :
vous etes ?


----------



## Mboum (8 Février 2016)

kisbizz a dit:


> je dois avoir loupé un épisode



Bonjour,

je sais bien cet adage "A la chandelle, la chèvre semble damoiselle", mais quand bien même, point de sequin.

Cordialement.


----------



## TimeCapsule (9 Février 2016)

kisbizz a dit:


> je dois avoir loupé un épisode :
> vous etes ?



Il est tout à fait possible que Mboum ait créé un nouveau pseudo car le précédent avait été banni !
Sa timidité est grande : il a même supprimé l'allusion à son accent toulousain !  

Mais bon : ce que femme veut...


----------



## Mboum (9 Février 2016)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Mais bon : ce que femme veut...



Bonjour,

Il est vrai que cela fait bien longtemps que nous n'avons point lu @Penetrator.

Cordialement.


----------



## r e m y (9 Février 2016)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Sa timidité est grande : il a même supprimé l'allusion à son accent toulousain !
> :


 Il est vrai que la suppression des accents est très tendance actuellement...


----------



## melaure (9 Février 2016)

melaure a dit:


> Alors les zozos de vielle époque sous AIM : *Veejee (disparu ?)*, Anntraxh (disparu), Azrael (disparu), Balooners (disparu), *Bebert (disparu ?)*, Blobinabottle (disparu), Braguera (disparu), *Cham (actif)*, Dark Templar (disparu), Egot (disparu), Elenebb (disparu), Feureujeu (disparu), FinnAltas (disparu), Foguenne (disparu), François (disparu), Grgredi (disparu), Gribouille (disparu), Julrou15 (disparu), *Huexley (disparu ?)*, *iMax (actif ?)*, Kamkil (disparu), *Macinside (actif ?)*, Mad'doc (disparu), Magnus Wislander (disparu), *Maousse (actif)*, *MacUserMan (actif)*, Petit Scarabé (disparu), Poko Chan (disparu), Prerima (disparu), SirMacGregor (disparu), Slug (disparu), TomTom (disparu), *Yip (actif)*, Zzz Steve zzZ (disparu) … y a eu de la casse
> 
> Après je n'ai pas suivi les changements de pseudo, mais pour moi 'tanplan sera toujours 'tanplan



Ca va personne dans le tas n'a remarqué la disparition de Huexley 

Ensuite pour les changements de pseudo, il faudrait au moins un historique dans le profil, pour ceux qui ne suivent pas l'actualité des people MacG


----------



## bompi (9 Février 2016)

melaure a dit:


> Ca va personne dans le tas n'a remarqué la disparition de Huexley
> 
> Ensuite pour les changements de pseudo, il faudrait au moins un historique dans le profil, pour ceux qui ne suivent pas l'actualité des people MacG


D'un autre côté, on peut aussi se dire que ceux qui ne suivent pas l'actualité des _people_ MacG s'en foutent (c'est mon cas). Et donc que l'historique ne serait guère utile.


----------



## kisbizz (9 Février 2016)

r e m y a dit:


> Il est vrai que la suppression des accents est très tendance actuellement...



c'est un grand n'importe quoi !!!
 mon accent je le garde .... pas envie de changer de tactique de drague


----------



## r e m y (9 Février 2016)

kisbizz a dit:


> c'est un grand n'importe quoi !!!
> mon accent je le garde .... pas envie de changer de tactique de drague


Nos immortels de l'Academie n'ont probablement plus ce genre de considérations.....


----------



## bompi (9 Février 2016)

r e m y a dit:


> Nos immortels de l'Academie n'ont probablement plus ce genre de considérations.....


Ça... Certains conservent de l'appétit, à mon avis.


----------



## WebOliver (9 Février 2016)

melaure a dit:


> Il faudrait que tu créé un fil de discussion pour exhorter les troupes à revenir si tu veux du monde !


----------



## TimeCapsule (9 Février 2016)

kisbizz a dit:


> c'est un grand n'importe quoi !!!
> mon accent je le garde .... pas envie de changer de tactique de drague



Tu as le soutien total de l'Académie : 

*Réforme de l'orthographe : l'Académie française réagit enfin*

Séductrice, va !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Février 2016)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> *Réforme de l'orthographe : l'Académie française réagit enfin*



Il y a un commentaire qui m'a bien fait rire dans la suite de l'article - ce commentaire traitait de l'importance de l'accent circonflexe et des conséquences éventuellement catastrophiques de sa suppression :

_Tu dis : "Tiens, je me ferais bien un petit *jeûne* !" ... Les diététiciens applaudissent !
Tu dis : "Tiens, je me ferais bien un petit *jeune* !" ... Tu passes par la case prison !_

__


----------



## r e m y (9 Février 2016)

Surtout dans la bouche d'un curé!... (Si j'ose dire)


----------



## gKatarn (9 Février 2016)

melaure a dit:


> Ca va personne dans le tas n'a remarqué la disparition de Huexley



Si si, je sais qu'il sévit ailleurs... parfois


----------



## melaure (10 Février 2016)

gKatarn a dit:


> Si si, je sais qu'il sévit ailleurs... parfois



Ailleurs ... ? Il est poursuivi par Mulder et Scully dans la nouvelle saison d'X-Files ?


----------



## dool (12 Février 2016)

gKatarn a dit:


> Si si, je sais qu'il sévit ailleurs... parfois



Oui ?! Ah ?! Non ?! ... Désolée. J'ai entendu Huex et sévir du coup j'ai accouru. Mais c'était une fausse alerte apparemment. J'claque des bises à la naphtaline quand même.


----------



## Nobody (12 Février 2016)

dool a dit:


> Oui ?! Ah ?! Non ?! ... Désolée. J'ai entendu Huex et sévir du coup j'ai accouru. Mais c'était une fausse alerte apparemment. J'claque des bises à la naphtaline quand même.



Moi je passe ici parce que j'ai appris l'existence de ce fil via FB et je poste uniquement parce que je veux une bise de Dool. Smack.  

PS : chuis d'accord avec Finn : kesski sont moches les smileys.  (la preuve)


----------



## turnover (12 Février 2016)

Un poutou aux vieux, j'vous aime  (à l'époque) et j'vous emmerde 
Je passe, je resterai (peut-être) et je suis tombé ici par hasard


----------



## r e m y (13 Février 2016)

pas mécontent d'avoir lancé ce fil quand je vois le nombre de pseudos qui réapparaissent tel Lazare sortant du tombeau, ou la belle réveillée par son prince charmant


----------



## TimeCapsule (13 Février 2016)

Nobody a dit:


> Moi je passe ici parce que j'ai appris l'existence de ce fil via FB et je poste uniquement parce que je veux une bise de Dool. Smack.



Problèmes à l'horizon... 

#7

Pour la St Valentin, on a vu mieux !


----------



## TimeCapsule (13 Février 2016)

r e m y a dit:


> pas mécontent d'avoir lancé ce fil quand je vois le nombre de pseudos qui réapparaissent tel Lazare sortant du tombeau, ou la belle réveillée par son prince charmant



Lazare en a encore sous le coude :

*Lascar du meilleur nioube :*
- LolYangccool = 9 voix
- Rizoto = 2 voix
- SMG = 2 voix
- macinside = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur espoir masculin :*
- Fab'Fab = 3 voix (tu parles d'un espoir...  )
- macinside = 5 voix
- khyu = 7 voix
- bobbynountchak = 1 voix
- Amok = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur espoir féminin :*
- Mado = 10 voix
- Dool = 2 voiE voire plus si affinités 
- macinside = 5 voix
- bobbynountchak = 1 voix
- Melounette = 2 voix
- Tucpasquic = 1 voix
- maiwen = 1 voix
- MarieStockolm = 1 voix
- Lamégère = 1 voix

*Lascar des posts les plus intéressants :*
- L'écrieur = 9 voix
- PascalTTH = 3 voix
- Camisol = 1 voix
- rezba = 3 voix
- Unizu Carn = 1 voix

*Lascar des posts les plus chiants :*
- L'écrieur = 3 voix
- Human-Fly = 2 voix
- Pascalformac = 5 voix 
- Julrou15 = 4 voix
- CouleurSud = 1 voix

*Lascar des meilleures créations de sujet :*
- DocEvil = 13 voix
- Bassman = 3 voix
- Essai = 1 voix

*Lascar des meilleures destructions de sujet :*
- Patochman = 10 voix
- Pascalformac = 2 voix
- WebOliver = 3 voix
- Julrou15 = 1 voix
- Lemmy = 1 voix
- lepurfilsdelasagesse = 2 voix

*Lascar des pires créations de sujet :*
- OlivierMignard = 3 voix
- Golf = 1 voix
- gouzigouzi = 3 voix

*Lascar du meilleur admin :*
- tomtom = 3 voix
- bengilli = 1 voix
- Abstention = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur modo :*
- bobbynountchak = 2 voix
- [MGZ] BlackBeru = 3 voix
- Macinside = 3 voix
- Grug = 2 voix
- bompi = 2 voix
- Fab'Fab = 2 voix
- Dos Jones = 3 voix
- Nightwalker = 1 voix
- yvos = 1 voix
- Pascal77 = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur ex-modo :*
- BackCat = 3 voix
- maousse = 1 voix 
- golf = 1 voix
- alèm = 2 voix
- rezba = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur supermodo :*
- Amok = 8 voix
- Abstention = 4 voix 
- Rezba = 3 voix

*Lascar du meilleur lèche-bottes de modo et d'admin :*
- Julrou15 = 6 voix
- Human Fly = 4 voix
- fredintosh = 2 voix
- JPMiss = 2 voix
- bobbynountchak =1 voix 
- vleroy = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur pilier de bar*
- DocEvil = 3 voix
- Patochman = 9 voix
- Jpmiss = 2 voix
- BackCat = 3 voix
- Ponkhead = 2 voix
- bobbynountchak = 2 voix

*Lascar de la meilleure orthographe :*
- Nitiel = 2 voix
- BackCat = 3 voix
- Macinside = 4 voix
- DocEvil = 5 voix
- Toys = 4 voix
- Benjamin = 1 voix
- LucG = 1 voix
- DrFatalis = 1 voix

*Lascar des blagues foireuses :*
- Pascal77 = 9 voix
- JPMIss = 2 voix
- Jugnin = 1 voix

*Lascar des meilleures vannes, les bonnes cette fois :*
- JPMiss = 6 voix
- Pascal 77 = 2 voix
- PonkHead = 4 voix
- Bobbynountchak = 5 voix
- Jugnin = 2 voix

*Lascar du meilleur donneur de leçons :*
- Julrou15 = 10 voix
- Pascalformac = 2 voix
- renneman = 4 voix
- Shizel = 1 voix
- golf = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur donneur de coups de boules :*
- C0rentin = 18 voix
- WebO = 3 voix

*Lascar du meilleur râleur :*
- Fab' Fab' = 3 voix
- Sonnyboy = 3 voix
- Backcat = 11 voix
- Bobbynountchack = 1 voix
- divoli = 2 voix

*Lascar du meilleur dépannage technique :*
- Ed_the_Head = 5 voix
- Supermoquette = 10 voix
- Pascalformac = 3 voix
- daffyb = 1 voix
- Moonwalker = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur spécialiste des hors sujets :*
- Sonnyboy = 3 voix
- Odré = 5 voix
- Ed_The_Head = 5 voix
- SMG = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur dessinateur :*
- PonkHead = 4 voix 
- Tirhum = 12 voix
- Grug = 5 voix
- Prasath = 2 voix
- tomtom =1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur photographe :*
- Human Fly = 2 voix
- Alèm = 3 voix
- bcommeberenice = 4 voix
- JPMiss = 4 voix
- Foguenne = 2 voix
- macmarco = 2 voix
- Tyte Bulle = 1 voix
- vleroy = 1 voix
- Aladisse = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur emmerdeur :*
- gribouille/sindé = 3 voix
- Patochman = 6 voix
- julrou 15 = 1 voix 
- melaure = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur banni :*
- Jojo le retour = 6 voix
- LolYangccool = 2 voix
- Golf = 2 voix
- Shenmue = 3 voix
- estomak= 7 voix
- Lemmy = 2 voix

*Lascar d'honneur pour l'ensemble de sa carrière :*
- sonnyboy = 5 voix
- DocEvil = 4 voix
- Lemmy = 3 voix
- Camisol = 4 voix
- Roberto Vendez = 4 voix
- alèm = 2 voix

*Lascar de la participation de qualité aux fils du bar :*
- aCLR = 2 voix
- sonnyboy = 1 voix
- PATOCHMAN = 1 voix
- DocEvil = 2 voix

*Lascar tout court:*
- Jugnin = 4 voix

*Lascar du Come-Back intempestif :*
- TheBigLebowski = 2 voix

*Lascar de la maintenance du nid de coucous :*
- Benjamin dit "L'ange Dodu" = 2 voix

*Lascar de l'accessoiriste :*
- Bassman (pour le port casque/lunettes dans "Y a-t-il un pilote dans l'avion ?") = 2 voix
- Patochman (pour le port de lunettes dans "Le Tazer 1") = 1 voix
- PonkHead (pour le port de la serviette dans "La baracca au Canada") = 1 voix
- BackCat (pour le port du masque dans "On t'a pas vu à la soirée") = 1 voix
- JpMiss (pour le port du bas de contention dans "On t'a pas vu à la soirée") = 1 voix
- Alèm (pour le port du masque dans "On t'a pas vu à la soirée") = 1 voix
- aCLR (pour le port du masque dans "On t'a pas vu à la soirée") = 1 voix
- Jugnin (pour le port de lunettes dans "Gniark gniark") = 1 voix
- Grug (pour le port de cigarette dans "Écran noir de mes nuits blanches") = 1 voix
- Sonnyboy (pour le port du jean's dans "Autant en emporte le vent") = 1 voix
- Nobody (pour le port du téléphone dans "Bonjour mon P'tit !") =1 voix 
- Docevil (pour le port du téléphone dans "Sois beau et tais-toi") = 1 voix
- Amok (pour le porté de fille dans "Le joli goût des autres") = 1 voix

*Lascar du meilleur avatar*
- TibomonG4 =1 voix
- PonkHead = 1 voix (pour l'ensemble de sa carrière)

*Lascar spécial "Ils nous ont quittés cette année"*
- LHO = 1 voix

3 Mai 2009


----------



## turnover (13 Février 2016)

ça date de 3 mai 2009 ? c'est trop jeune pour moi  je crois que je n'ai été que actif de 2001 à 2007 maxi  Sinon revenir ici ça ma fait revivre quelques délires et puis j'ai retrouvé ça dans mon garage. il me sert pour quand je bosse dans le jardin


----------



## tantoillane (13 Février 2016)

Que de nostalgie


----------



## melaure (13 Février 2016)

Excellent !


----------



## TimeCapsule (13 Février 2016)

melaure a dit:


> Excellent !



Tu veux te racheter ?

*Lascar du meilleur emmerdeur :*
- gribouille/sindé = 3 voix
- Patochman = 6 voix
- julrou 15 = 1 voix 
- melaure = 1 voix


----------



## melaure (13 Février 2016)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Tu veux te racheter ?
> 
> *Lascar du meilleur emmerdeur :*
> - gribouille/sindé = 3 voix
> ...



T'inquiète je connais le petit rigolo planqué au pays des banques qui m'a délivré ça … je m'en moque bien.


----------



## dool (13 Février 2016)

Nobody a dit:


> Moi je passe ici parce que j'ai appris l'existence de ce fil via FB et je poste uniquement parce que je veux une bise de Dool. Smack.
> 
> PS : chuis d'accord avec Finn : kesski sont moches les smileys.  (la preuve)



Hum, t'y aime ça hein ?! Je vais te biser, tu vas voir !

Mais avant, il faut m'ôter ce doute qui m'habite : il existe un facecave ??


----------



## TimeCapsule (13 Février 2016)

dool a dit:


> Hum, t'y aime ça hein ?! Je vais te biser, tu vas voir !



*Lascar du meilleur espoir féminin :*
- Mado = 10 voix
- Dool = 2 voiE voire plus si affinités 

C'est une affaire qui marche !


----------



## Nobody (13 Février 2016)

dool a dit:


> Hum, t'y aime ça hein ?! Je vais te biser, tu vas voir !



Je n'attends que ça. Zyva.  



dool a dit:


> Mais avant, il faut m'ôter ce doute qui m'habite : il existe un facecave ??



Pas que je sache : c'est un ancien qui a écrit sur un post d'un autre ancien qui a l'honneur  de me compter parmi ses amis. 



TimeCapsule a dit:


> *Lascar du meilleur espoir féminin :*
> - Mado = 10 voix
> - Dool = 2 voiE voire plus si affinités
> 
> C'est une affaire qui marche !



CQFD.


----------



## dool (14 Février 2016)

Nobody a dit:


> [•••] d'un autre ancien qui a l'honneur  de me compter parmi ses amis.



Ah ouais ?! Un put*** d'honneur !! Ca va que.....hein.....bon....



TimeCapsule a dit:


> C'est une affaire qui marche !



Quand Mado et Dool sont réunies, ça marche encore mieux ! Toujours !


----------



## TimeCapsule (14 Février 2016)

dool a dit:


> Ah ouais ?! Un put*** d'honneur !! Ca va que.....hein.....bon....
> Quand Mado et Dool sont réunies, ça marche encore mieux ! Toujours !



Ses remerciements étaient chargés d'émotion :



			
				mado a dit:
			
		

> Sont nommés dans la catégorie
> *Lascar du meilleur espoir féminin :*
> 
> Mado
> ...



Le sextoy étant le trophée âprement disputé...


----------



## WebOliver (14 Février 2016)

melaure a dit:


> T'inquiète je connais le petit rigolo planqué au pays des banques qui m'a délivré ça … je m'en moque bien.



Ah j'avais oublié. Merci pour le rafraichissement.


----------



## dool (15 Février 2016)

Hey les vioques, j'ai un message chpéchiôle pour vous. De la part de notre déesse lascarisée.

Ouvrez les guillemets.
...Leur dire que des membres qui ont fait macgé (au sens parfois le plus viril du terme  ) j'en ai connu quelques uns.. avec ou sans sex toys. Et que plus sérieusement, le bar aura finalement été un chouette pourvoyeur de rencontres improbables. dont beaucoup durent encore. Et qu'avoir zappé le mot de passe pour réveiller mado me fait chier parfois  
(*pour les petits déj on peut trouver un autre coin de toile non ?).
Fermez les guillemets.

Tous les "j'aime" sur ce post se transformeront en câlins passionnés, directement de la messagère à l'auteure qui reste assortie à la couleur de sa chambre. 
Je ne sais pas pourquoi, je sens que la réforme du Phantasme va durement prendre un coup.

Basses salutations mes petits lapins.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (16 Février 2016)

Ho les anciens ! ... Ne craignez vous pas que ce fil soit un "piège" (j'allais dire que ça sent le "coup fourré" mais d'expérience je sais qu'il vaut mieux ne pas utiliser ce genre d'expression en regard de certains présents ici !) ... 

Couvert et même encouragé par les responsables du forum, on (vous remarquerez que je ne cite pas remy) crée discrètement et innocemment un fil pour appâter les anciens ... et dès que tout le monde a pointé le bout de son nez (ou autre chose, bien évidemment !), tchac, on ferme les portes, on supprime les comptes, et on se retrouve parqués dans un ghetto, style banlieue 13, d'où il nous est impossible de ressortir... 

Et tout ça, pour éviter qu'on ne contamine gravement les "jeunots" tous frais et propres sur eux, qui sont l'avenir de ce forum ! 

Pensez-y !!!!! ...


----------



## r e m y (16 Février 2016)

Mince.... Je n'avais pas pensé à ca! 
Et pourtant c'est une ruse vieille comme le monde. César déjà, il y a 2000 ans faisait en sorte que ses pires ennemis soient nommés au Sénat pour avoir l'œil sur eux en permanence et potentiellement pouvoir les enfermés alors qu'ils sont réunis en session


----------



## patlek (16 Février 2016)

Bon, faut que j' aille faire mes courses.


----------



## TimeCapsule (16 Février 2016)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Et tout ça, pour éviter qu'on ne contamine gravement les "jeunots" tous frais et propres sur eux, qui sont l'avenir de ce forum !
> Pensez-y !!!!! ...



La modération veille. Avec un peu de difficultés, mais elle veille : 




​En effet, y'a un truc !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (16 Février 2016)

En parlant de modérateur(s), je rêve de créer un fil "cheval de Troie" piégeux pour m'introduire dans le Portfolio et plus particulièrement dans les Cimaises ... 

J'avais pensé à une photo foireuse (avec bokeh à l'envers, par exemple) glissée subrepticement à l'heure du petit déjeuner et qui ne manquerait pas d'attirer les remarques acerbes de la modération ... Et hop, un petit coup de papier attrape-mouches autour de la photo et c'est fait ! ... On est au moins tranquilles pour quelques jours !  ... 

ps : Pas de problème pour trouver une photo foireuse ... je tape au hasard dans ma bibliothèque et ce sera bon ... vite fait, bien fait ! 

​


----------



## TimeCapsule (16 Février 2016)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ps : Pas de problème pour trouver une photo foireuse ... je tape au hasard dans ma bibliothèque et ce sera bon ... vite fait, bien fait !



M'en vais te donner un coup de main : une photo comme ça ?






  ​


> Je me dis en regardant la photo que c'était peut-être mieux quand on ne la voyait pas hihi !


​Ça fait réfléchir, en effet !


----------



## r e m y (16 Février 2016)

argh! j'ai un trou de mémoire.... comment s'appelait ce gourou?
je ne me souviens plus non plus du nom de sa secte

C'est pas beau de vieillir


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (16 Février 2016)

la Nostalgie, ca nourrrie pas son homme.
un comptoir si.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (16 Février 2016)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> M'en vais te donner un coup de main : une photo comme ça ?​Ça fait réfléchir, en effet !



Mon Dieu !!!!!!  ... ...


----------



## TimeCapsule (16 Février 2016)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Mon Dieu !!!!!!  ... ...



Absolument désolé ! J'espère ne pas peupler ta nuit de cauchemards ! 

Faut prendre des risques :



> Et tout ça, pour éviter qu'on ne contamine gravement les "jeunots" tous frais et propres sur eux, qui sont l'avenir de ce forum !



Un modérateur libidineux, alors ?






Ils vont avoir du mal à nous terroriser, après ça


----------



## thebiglebowsky (16 Février 2016)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Absolument désolé ! J'espère ne pas peupler ta nuit de cauchemards !
> 
> Faut prendre des risques :
> Un modérateur libidineux, alors ?
> Ils vont avoir du mal à nous terroriser, après ça



Aaaaah ! "Façon grands peintres" ... C'était un de mes fils préférés ! T'étais obligé de changer de froc toutes les 2 pages !


----------



## Jura39 (16 Février 2016)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Absolument désolé ! J'espère ne pas peupler ta nuit de cauchemards !
> 
> Faut prendre des risques :
> 
> ...





Un membre de daft punk ?


----------



## jpmiss (23 Février 2016)

Mboum a dit:


> Cordialement.


Tiens ça me rappelle les posts d'un membre qui avait créé une superbe appli pour faire des galeries photos web


----------



## Mboum (23 Février 2016)

Bonjour,

tiengue, cela faisait longteingue! jpmiss ce vacancier éternel devant l'Eternel qui justifie sa condition parce que Môsieur  serait un excellent photographe!!!! où va t-on ???? (il l'est)

Cordialement.


----------



## Mboum (23 Février 2016)

Jura39 a dit:


> Un membre de daft punk ?



Bonjour,

on dit draft punk ; ou bien punk d'appartement.

Cordialement.


----------



## Fogi (24 Février 2016)

Coucou ...


----------



## Luc G (25 Février 2016)

jpmiss a dit:


> Tiens ça me rappelle les posts d'un membre qui avait créé une superbe appli pour faire des galeries photos web


Application que j'utilise toujours  avec un modèle commis (ou du moins adapté) par jpmiss lui-même 
Il faudra bien que je finisse par utiliser un autre outil de création de galerie mais je n'avais rien trouvé de plus simple à partir de iphoto et en attendant de rechercher à nouveau, je me débrouille pour l'utiliser toujours en exportant depuis photo (sous capitan…)
Alors merci encore au toulousain qui m'a si bien rendu service, qui pestait souvent (et souvent à juste titre) contre la politique des outils de développement d'apple mais qui avait développé un outil bien robuste comme je les aime.


----------



## gKatarn (25 Février 2016)

Luc G a dit:


> Application que j'utilise toujours



Gallerie ? Y a un modèle où on voit "jpmiss" dans les commentaires  . je l'ai rebricolé pour mes besoins. Je songe à passer à autre chose, plus moderne et dans l'air du temps mais je ne trouve pas mon bonheur.


----------



## turnover (27 Février 2016)

J'ai l'impression d'être monté dans la De Lorean avec vos messages sur Gallerie ... C'était un bon outil à l'époque 
Passez à autre chose maintenant il y en a tellement que je ne saurai trop quoi conseiller 
J'utilise wordpress qui n'est plus si boudin qu'il l'était à l'époque.


----------



## melaure (28 Février 2016)

Oui mais c'était intégré dans MacG ...


----------



## Luc G (29 Février 2016)

Galerie fai(sai)t des galeries comme son nom l'indique 
Pas un site entier comme wordpress. Ça n'a pas grand-chose à voir, il me semble
(mais je n'ai pas regardé de près si on pouvait utiliser wordpress seulement pour des galeries)
Et puis Myriad, c'est des toulousains


----------



## Lila (4 Mars 2016)

*MOI J'AIMAIS BIEN ÇA !
*


----------



## loustic (4 Mars 2016)

C'est de la boîte ?

J'aime ça ou pas ?


----------



## subsole (5 Mars 2016)

Je suis là ..... enfin je crois ?!!!?  mais je n'ai rien fait


----------



## gKatarn (6 Mars 2016)

Lila a dit:


> *MOI J'AIMAIS BIEN ÇA !
> *
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 108678



Ah, la déformation du tdb via les cdb de cassoulet


----------



## TimeCapsule (6 Mars 2016)

gKatarn a dit:


> Ah, la déformation du tdb via les cdb de cassoulet



C'est lui, le fournisseur de boîtes ?




​Pour un corse, on aura tout vu !


----------



## r e m y (6 Mars 2016)

Patoch à mon bar qu'i disait!


----------



## Powerdom (5 Avril 2016)

J'ai l'impression d'être à la porte d'Intermarché à 09:00 tous les vieux sont là.


----------



## TimeCapsule (5 Avril 2016)

Powerdom a dit:


> J'ai l'impression d'être à la porte d'Intermarché à 09:00 tous les vieux sont là.



des vieux qu'ont été jeunes...




​belle carrière sur MacG, d'ailleurs...


----------



## Fogi (5 Avril 2016)

... et qui le sont toujours !


----------



## TimeCapsule (5 Avril 2016)

Fogi a dit:


> ... et qui le sont toujours !



Petit poisson devenu grand


----------



## Mboum (7 Avril 2016)

Bonjour,

la tirade que j'ai (ré-)annotée avec soin est en fait tirée de «Bons baisers de Corse», sorte de spin-off exotique de «Bons baisers de Russie» mais avec cette fois ci comme acteur principal ; l'acteur de renommée intercontinentale! : Patosh Connery ; malheureusement le projet n'a jamais pu être finalisé et donc voir le jours, quel dommage!

«Si certains nioubes  à grande gueule et autres membres mendiants (_lire Rom ou avoir le style Léonarda, nldr_), en mal d'intégration (_lire virtual Pc: trucs et astuces_) dans notre chère "communauté", nantis d'un formidable matériel et de fantastiques logiciels (_lire bourgeois, ou petits cons voir p'tites bites ; c'est selon_), s'étaient un tantinet sortis les pouces du cul pour participer (_hors charte_), au lieu nous abreuver de leurs jérémiades ineptes _(lire cette sempiternelle connerie honteuse_), on aurait pu les trouver un tant soit peu "sympathiques" (l_'auteur se force un tantinet, il est allergique aux nioubes, mais bon passons..._) au sein de ce bar, dont ils font tant de cas mais dont ils n'ont après tout pas grand-chose à foutre... (_une ellipse, ou points de suspension, en Corse, se traduit par l'onomatopée vaphaencullo , (sorte de "verlan" local) source: Petit précis illustré de Corse, us et coutumes insulaire_).»

[réplique de Patosh Connery dans la scène du Bar].

Cordialement.


----------



## Fab'Fab (8 Avril 2016)

On m'appelle ?
Tiens non...
Je me rendors


----------



## bompi (8 Avril 2016)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> On m'appelle ?
> Tiens non...
> Je me rendors


Bonne nuit.


----------



## boddy (8 Avril 2016)

Je suis là mais ca va pas durer.. mes activités de retraité m'appellent


----------



## TimeCapsule (9 Avril 2016)

Mboum a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> bien pire que cela, car comme vous j'ai connu ce temps ou l'Amok était vénéré tel un dieu de l'ancienne Egypte.
> 
> Cordialement.



Lui ?





​Tout mignon à c't âge là...


----------



## Lila (10 Avril 2016)

..Sonnyboy est toujours banni ?


----------



## TimeCapsule (10 Avril 2016)

Lila a dit:


> ..Sonnyboy est toujours banni ?



C'est au poisson rouge qu'il faut pour la question !


----------



## legritch (7 Mai 2016)

Et gwenhiver? Qu'est-ce qu'il devient? Et notre panthère?


----------



## Bilbo (10 Mai 2016)




----------



## Jura39 (10 Mai 2016)

Beaucoup de nostalgie


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Mai 2016)

Sonnyboy le terrible, celui après le passage duquel les poils pubiens ne repoussent plus, est bien vivant.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Mai 2016)

sonnyboy a dit:


> Sonnyboy le terrible, celui après le passage duquel les poils pubiens ne repoussent plus, est bien vivant.



 ... des "tombés de futals" en perspective !!!!!!! ...


----------



## WebOliver (12 Mai 2016)

ah. ouais. ok.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (12 Mai 2016)

Ha ! si la grosse veine bleue est de retour… 

Manque plus que les boules rouges….


----------



## TimeCapsule (12 Mai 2016)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Manque plus que les boules rouges….





T'es pas fou, non ? 
D'ici qu'on se prenne un 49.3 dans les dents...


----------



## loustic (12 Mai 2016)

Manque des boules rouges ?

Contrepèterie ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Mai 2016)

sonnyboy a dit:


> Sonnyboy le terrible, celui après le passage duquel les poils pubiens ne repoussent plus, est bien vivant.


Mais abrase-t-il toujours velu ?


----------



## alfred (15 Mai 2016)

Bon, ben ça faisait longtemps... Après un petit tour je vois que pas mal de usual suspects sont toujours là. Même leurs avatars n'ont quasi pas changé.


----------



## Madalvée (15 Mai 2016)

Bon on n'a pas dit qu'on regrettait tout le monde non plus.


----------



## legritch (22 Mai 2016)

Burp


----------



## sonnyboy (22 Mai 2016)

Je suis en chacun de vous.. ici.. la.. au fond.. bande de sous produits...


----------



## bompi (23 Mai 2016)

sonnyboy a dit:


> Je suis en chacun de vous.. ici.. la.. au fond.. bande de sous produits...


C'est donc ça... Faut que j'en parle à mes médecins, qui peinent à trouver l'origine de mes maux.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Mai 2016)

bompi a dit:


> C'est donc ça... Faut que j'en parle à mes médecins, qui peinent à trouver l'origine de mes maux.



Et moi qui mettait mes douleurs rectales sur le compte d'incertaines hémorroïdes ...  ...


----------



## TimeCapsule (23 Mai 2016)

bompi a dit:


> C'est donc ça... Faut que j'en parle à mes médecins, qui peinent à trouver l'origine de mes maux.





thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Et moi qui mettait mes douleurs rectales sur le compte d'incertaines hémorroïdes ...  ...



Rien que de très normal : comme ses victimes habituelles se sont barrées du poulailler, il faut bien qu'il assouvisse ses pulsions délétères ailleurs...


----------



## TimeCapsule (24 Mai 2016)

dragao13 a dit:


> ça parle maintenant les suppositoires ???



Tu ferais mieux d'oublier : si tu veux t'introduire un casque pour comprendre ses éructations, j'te dis pas...


----------



## sylko (29 Mai 2016)

Quel plaisir de retrouver de vieilles connaissances.


----------



## TimeCapsule (31 Mai 2016)

sylko a dit:


> Quel plaisir de retrouver de vieilles connaissances.



Pfffffffff ! 

De mon temps, les vaches étaient violettes en Helvétie ! 

Tout se perd !


----------



## CBi (31 Mai 2016)

Souvenirs, souvenirs... 
Ce qui reste pour moi le plus beau post de tous les temps date d'août 2007. Souvenez-vous, Apple venait d'annoncer l'arrivée de nouveaux claviers sans touche Pomme. Débat sur Apple qui perd son âme ou pas. Rémy avait rappelé que les premiers claviers Apple n'avaient pas de touche pomme, sans convaincre. Quand arriva l'argument ultime =



supermoquette a dit:


> Et puis, ça fait plus cuir command-Q que pomme-Q


----------



## r e m y (31 Mai 2016)

J'avais sans doute rappelé que les premiers claviers avaient 2 pommes de part et d'autre de la barre d'espace (pomme ouverte - pomme fermée).... Mais il n'en reste pas moins que la sentence finale de Supermoquette était sans appel (1)

Je me demande si ce n'est pas à la suite de cette discussion que Johnny Ive a décidé de virer le cuir partout dans l'interface d'OSX...



(1) presque jeu de mot


----------



## gKatarn (23 Juin 2016)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Manque plus que les boules rouges….



Tiens :


----------



## loustic (23 Juin 2016)

Tiens, attrape :

●●●●●


----------



## TimeCapsule (15 Juillet 2016)

Bon courage à jpmiss


----------



## bompi (15 Juillet 2016)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Bon courage à jpmiss


À quel sujet ?


----------



## Moonwalker (15 Juillet 2016)

bompi a dit:


> À quel sujet ?


Il est de Nice, je crois.

J'espère qu'il était en voyage, très loin.


----------



## bompi (17 Juillet 2016)

OK. Merci pour l'info.


----------



## Amok (25 Juillet 2016)

Infliger _le supplice de l'iPod_ aux nioubs me manque terriblement...


----------



## WebOliver (25 Juillet 2016)

Amok a dit:


> Infliger _le supplice de l'iPod_ aux nioubs me manque terriblement...



Vous êtes qui Madame?


----------



## gKatarn (25 Juillet 2016)

Amok a dit:


> Infliger _le supplice de l'iPod_ aux nioubs me manque terriblement...



Oui, pas facile de leur courir après en déambulateur.


----------



## Amok (25 Juillet 2016)

Ce n'est pas l'Amok qui est trop lent : ce sont justes les nioubs qui se cachent. Avant, ils se voyaient facilement : grosses lunettes, acné, cheveux gras, traces de pizza aux commissures... Aujourd'hui ils sont Mister lambda. J'en ai même un de 7 ans dans un mois à la maison ! Normal, il surfe sur l'iPad, sur son iPhone et sur son Mac mini comme Obélix : tombé dedans petit...


----------



## DocEvil (25 Juillet 2016)

Madame Germaine et Monsieur Bougredane, le mur des chiottes, les concours de zizis et les bouteilles à la mer, Deauville et le Spitzberg, façon "Nous Deux", la Stylandaise et l'attaque des sanisettes de la place Sainte-Monique-de-Quilatienne, et la joie restée lettre morte, quand personne ne regarde, devant le mac...

Bises à tous.


----------



## collodion (10 Août 2016)

Il y a des membres qui continuent de discuter sur un sujet que j'ai ouvert au comptoir. 
Il y a mon ancien pseudo qui est apparu dans ce thread.
J'ai absolument rien d'autre à dire. 
Ah si, c'était une période obscure pour moi. Pas fâché qu'elle soit finie. 
De toute façon je switche bientôt sur ubuntu.


----------



## Roberto Vendez (2 Septembre 2016)

Aaaaaah… Un sachet de madeleines périmées !
Je reviens pour une question technique, et puis… _Orange is the new back!™_

Alooooors… voyons voir la collec' de smileys…
Mwé bof.
Tiens ? Un ancien comme nous qui a survécu. 
Oh un autre moisi mais intact, qui sent le formol numérique ! 

_Et les cœurs, y sont où les cœurs ???_


Bon, sinon, espèces de vieilles barbes et de petits bichons… N'étant toujours pas sur Facebook©, faut que je me trouve un espace où remettre des tas de merveilles gardées précieusement, avec poussières et champignons d'époque datant d'un temps que les moins de vingt ans ne peuvent pas connaître (même s'ils sont un peu décorateurs, un peu stylistes).


----------



## loustic (2 Septembre 2016)

Roberto, salut d'une vieille barbe qui ne va pas twitter sur Facebook.


----------



## Roberto Vendez (2 Septembre 2016)

Tiens, j'avais pas vu la touche en dessous !


----------



## Roberto Vendez (2 Septembre 2016)

Et puis aussi, quand même…


----------



## Roberto Vendez (3 Septembre 2016)




----------



## silvio (9 Septembre 2016)

ergu a dit:


> On leur parle d'un temps que les moins de cinq ans, ta la li la la la...
> 
> C'est amusant, parce que quand je suis arrivé, fin 2004, il y avait déjà une certaine nostalgie des premières années du forum, déjà des grands anciens disparus ou ne postant plus qu'une fois tous les 36 du mois...
> Déjà des vannes à tiroir pour initié que tu n'as aucune chance de comprendre quand tu viens d'arriver (et en ce qui concerne ma génération sur macg : spéciale dédicace à Romuald qui maintient vive la flamme de la remote sur le fil des bureaux mal photographiés.)
> ...



Pitin Ponk !!! La Horde !!! 
Et le Maître du château ! pas de smartphone à l'époque .. obligé de négocier un accès au pécé chez mes beaux-parents en plein repas dominical pour pas passer mon tour .. et les regards affligés de toute la famille quand j'essayais d'expliquer ....


----------



## kisbizz (9 Septembre 2016)

silvio a dit:


> Pitin Ponk !!! La Horde !!!
> Et le Maître du château ! pas de smartphone à l'époque .. obligé de négocier un accès au pécé chez mes beaux-parents en plein repas dominical pour pas passer mon tour .. et les regards affligés de toute la famille quand j'essayais d'expliquer ....



Moi je n'a jamais essayé d'expliquer la véritable raison de ma présence sur ce forum ...
c'était mon évasion , mon jardin (secret) a moi ... 
et encore aujourd'hui quand je l'évoque je reste "technique"


----------



## silvio (12 Septembre 2016)

kisbizz a dit:


> Moi je n'a jamais essayé d'expliquer la véritable raison de ma présence sur ce forum ...
> c'était mon évasion , mon jardin (secret) a moi ...
> et encore aujourd'hui quand je l'évoque je reste "technique"



Oui tu as raison ... ça doit rester cacher ... :honte:
d'ailleurs je file à la cave

Edith : je reconnais cette dentition à nulle autre pareil dans ton avatar .. j'ai les mêmes en version Alien, cadeau de Maître Grug


----------



## kisbizz (12 Septembre 2016)

silvio a dit:


> Oui tu as raison ... ça doit rester cacher ... :honte:
> d'ailleurs je file à la cave
> 
> Edith : je reconnais cette dentition à nulle autre pareil dans ton avatar .. j'ai les mêmes en version Alien, cadeau de Maître Grug


 
Non pas question de ::honte: mais comment expliquer  que j'étais personnage virtuel tirant de la réalité  ...
Comprend qui pourra ...



oui c'est bien un de dessins de notre poisson greg 
(encore aujourd'hui il est sur  mon fond d'écran)
mais j'en a reçu aussi d'autres membres ...
j'ai tout conservé


----------



## teo (6 Octobre 2016)

Bonjour.
Je ne dirais qu'une chose. Chpok ! 

PS: pitin, ça fait bizarre de poster ici, c'est tout blanc et moche et on ne s'y retrouve plus, un vrai AppleStore !


----------



## jahrom (10 Octobre 2016)

teo a dit:


> c'est tout blanc et moche



Comme quoi c'est pas parce que c'est blanc que c'est propre


----------



## jahrom (10 Octobre 2016)

Amok a dit:


> ... J'en ai même un de 7 ans dans un mois à la maison ! Normal, il surfe sur l'iPad, sur son iPhone et sur son Mac mini comme Obélix : tombé dedans petit...



C'est peut être ça en fait ! Certains ont eu des mômes. On se voit pas leur dire d'arrêter de rien branler sur internet tout en passant nos heures perdues sur Macg. Ça la fouterai mal.


----------



## jahrom (10 Octobre 2016)

J'ai quelques dossiers qui traînent pour les nostalgiques :
https://goo.gl/photos/hMjAhTmTc8JowQgU9


----------



## TimeCapsule (10 Octobre 2016)

jahrom a dit:


> J'ai quelques dossiers qui traînent pour les nostalgiques :
> https://goo.gl/photos/hMjAhTmTc8JowQgU9



pfff... malow est toujours bien plus mignonne que toi !


----------



## bobbynountchak (24 Novembre 2016)

Hé bé... Pensais pas que ces vieux identifiants marcheraient encore.


----------



## TimeCapsule (24 Novembre 2016)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Hé bé... Pensais pas que ces vieux identifiants marcheraient encore.



C'est comme l'acné : ça a la vie dure !


----------



## melaure (24 Novembre 2016)

Par contre c'était pour Halloween qui fallait déterrer ton vieux pseudo


----------



## gKatarn (24 Novembre 2016)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Hé bé... Pensais pas que ces vieux identifiants marcheraient encore.



Hi hin hin


----------



## Ed_the_Head (25 Novembre 2016)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Hé bé... Pensais pas que ces vieux identifiants marcheraient encore.


Par contre tu peux essayer de poster dans les forums techniques… les réponses c'est plus ça.


----------



## gKatarn (26 Novembre 2016)

T'as toujours des pbms de plist ?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (28 Novembre 2016)

gKatarn a dit:


> T'as toujours des pbms de plist ?


Si seulement je n'avais que ça comme problème…


----------



## TimeCapsule (28 Novembre 2016)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Si seulement je n'avais que ça comme problème…



Pour trouver une aide : Dépression, suicide... parlons-en.


----------



## FANREM (2 Février 2017)

Bonsoir a tous, juste un petit mot pour dire que je viens d'apprendre que Golf qui fut un temps modérateur de MacG aux débuts de l'aventure vient de nous quitter victime d'une crise cardiaque. J'ai une pensée émue à l'évocation de toutes les bouffes du mois qu'il a organisées et en particulier parce qu'il m'a permis d'y rencontrer certains d'entre vous. C'était toujours un moment intéressant et je conserve en particulier de magnifiques souvenirs de celles qui avaient lieu lors des Apple expo qui représentaient une sorte de sommet élargi à nos amis suisses, belges.. et globalement ceux venus d'horizons plus larges. 
Ciao l'ami et mes condoléances à sa famille et à ses amis.


----------



## Human-Fly (3 Février 2017)

FANREM a dit:


> Bonsoir a tous, juste un petit mot pour dire que je viens d'apprendre que Golf qui fut un temps modérateur de MacG aux débuts de l'aventure vient de nous quitter victime d'une crise cardiaque. J'ai une pensée émue à l'évocation de toutes les bouffes du mois qu'il a organisées et en particulier parce qu'il m'a permis d'y rencontrer certains d'entre vous. C'était toujours un moment intéressant et je conserve en particulier de magnifiques souvenirs de celles qui avaient lieu lors des Apple expo qui représentaient une sorte de sommet élargi à nos amis suisses, belges.. et globalement ceux venus d'horizons plus larges.
> Ciao l'ami et mes condoléances à sa famille et à ses amis.




Je partage ton sentiment, et j'en ai dit un mot *ici*. 

Je suis très touché par cette triste nouvelle.


----------



## FANREM (3 Février 2017)

Salut, j'avoue aussi que ca m'a particulierement touché. Les AES c'était tout de même top, j'ai tenu à faire partager la nouvelle


----------



## WebOliver (3 Février 2017)

Ouais enfin, on va pas réécrire l'histoire, mais les AES c'était pas "golf". Il a simplement tenté de tirer la couverture à lui un temps donné. Mais il n'en n'est pas à l'origine.


----------



## melaure (3 Février 2017)

Merci d'avoir informé. Il est possible que je l'ai croisé à Apple Expo, mais je ne le connaissais pas. Bon courage à ses proches.

On se fait pas tout jeune faut dire ...


----------



## FANREM (3 Février 2017)

WebOliver a dit:


> Ouais enfin, on va pas réécrire l'histoire, mais les AES c'était pas "golf". Il a simplement tenté de tirer la couverture à lui un temps donné. Mais il n'en n'est pas à l'origine.


Salut WebO, content de te revoir et salut bien amical en passant. Je veux bien admettre qu'il ne soit pas à l'origine des AES, et je n'ai en réalité aucune idée de qui ou quel groupe je dois créditer de cette excellente initiative. Je voulais simplement exprimer pour ce qui me concerne, et pour la période ou j'ai eu la chance d'y participer de manière règulière si je le pouvais, que c'etait lui qui lancait le fil de participation.  La polémique ou les animosités persos ne m'intéressent pas. Je vais me répéter mais j'ai ai gardé d'excellents souvenirs. Pour aujourd'hui, Il est décédé, paix à son âme.


----------



## r e m y (3 Février 2017)

Mince Golf!!! Je ne l'ai croisé qu'une fois physiquement lors d'une AppleExpo, mais il fut un temps où il fut un contributeur régulier des forums... où je le croisais donc quotidiennement.
Bien triste nouvelle


----------



## Lio70 (9 Février 2017)

Personne n'est eternel mais ce genre de nouvelles cause toujours un choc. C'est Golf qui m'a introduit a "la bande" lors de l'Apple Expo de 2004 ou j'etais venu a Paris pour l'occasion, MacUser de fraiche date. Ensuite, j'ai eu le plaisir de l'accueillir a Liege lors de l'AES qui suivit de pres. Meme si on se perd de vue avec le temps, le souvenir de sa sympathie demeure et je presente mes condoleances a son fils en ces circonstances douloureuses.


----------



## Human-Fly (9 Février 2017)

Lio70 a dit:


> Personne n'est eternel mais ce genre de nouvelles cause toujours un choc. C'est Golf qui m'a introduit a "la bande" lors de l'Apple Expo de 2004 ou j'etais venu a Paris pour l'occasion, MacUser de fraiche date. Ensuite, j'ai eu le plaisir de l'accueillir a Liege lors de l'AES qui suivit de pres. Meme si on se perd de vue avec le temps, le souvenir de sa sympathie demeure et je presente mes condoleances a son fils en ces circonstances douloureuses.




Tes souvenirs rejoignent les miens.
Mes premières "Bouffes du Mois" remontent à 2005.
J'ai participé à d'autres AES ensuite, parfois sans golf mais souvent avec lui.
J'ai rencontré différents membres des forums en privé, aussi, et je me suis finalement éloigné de MacG et de ses membres...

Mais c'est clairement golf qui fut le premier à m'accueillir, à me présenter des gens, à mieux me faire comprendre MacG et l'histoire de sa communauté.
De bons souvenirs, parfois même mémorables...

Autant de souvenirs que je n'oublierai pas. 
Il m'est aussi arrivé de croiser en quelques occasions l'un de ses enfants, qui utilisait ici le pseudo "minigolf".
Mes condoléances à ses proches en ce qui me concerne aussi, bien entendu.


----------



## Yuls (10 Février 2017)

Repose en paix Alain, et un grand merci pour ta gentillesse et ta bonne humeur lors des AE / AES, tu vas nous manquer....


----------



## Luc de Hemptinne (10 Février 2017)

Être membre "notable" ne flatterait que mon ego....

Je préfère rencontrer et dialoguer avec les membres.


----------



## melaure (10 Février 2017)

Bah il existe encore quelques clubs Apple pour ça, des clubs qui d'ailleurs ont bien du mal quand la plupart restent collés derrière leur machines et oublient l'humain ...

Merci Yuls pour la photo.


----------



## Human-Fly (11 Février 2017)

Le 16 juin 2005 à Paris:








 (Photo postée avec l'accord de lemmy)


----------



## FANREM (14 Février 2017)




----------



## Mini-golf (17 Février 2017)

Bonsoir à tous. Je viens de voir vos messages. Je suis ce fameux mini-golf. Le golf junior. Cet enfant que certains ont vu, cet enfant qui vient de perdre son Père. Celui qui le avec admiration. Celui qui grâce à lui a choisi Apple... ^^
Vos messages m ont beaucoup touchés. Ainsi que le partage de ces photos de mon Père heureux et souriant à vos côtés. Je remercie Fanrem, Lemmy, FabFab et un dernier dont j'ai oublié le pseudo. Tu peux me raffraichir la mémoire Fanrem stp?  Je les remercie de leur présence en ce si dur moment. 
Je ne peux exprimer ma douleur. J'étais extrement lié à mon Père. Certains d'entre vous savent plus ou moins à quel point. Je tenais donc à vous remercier tous. Bien entendu je ne tiendrai pas rigueur du message de WebO qui, apparemment, doit bien s'ennuyer et aussi avoir une bien basse estime de lui-même pour tout simplement médire sur un défunt. 
C'est donc avec beaucoup d'émotions qu'après des années d'absence ici, j'ai essayé de me remémorer mon mot de passe pour revenir sur mon compte crée avec mon Père pour tous vous dire Merci.
Et sachez que pour lui c'était vraiment une joie et un plaisir de vous retrouver régulièrement. Je me rappelle en effet d'une visite à Liège avec il me semble une belle tournée des bars (désolé pour celui qui nous a hébergé, d'après mon souvenir il a été bien gentil), une visite au ski en Suisse avec Skwall qui m'ensaignait le Snowboard ( Tu avais l'air plus sympathique WebO, que t'es-il arrivé? Une mauvaise passe aussi ?), une merveilleuse journée à Disney avec comme à son habitude une bonne bouffe pour final, et évidemment de nombreuses bouffes parisienne avec nombre d'entre-vous.
Merci de lui avoir offert ces si-bons moments et n'hésitez pas à continuer à partager ses photos et à faire perdurer sa mémoire. 
À très bientôt.

Mini-Golf


----------



## El_ChiCo (17 Février 2017)

Hello tous,


J'ai appris la nouvelle aujourd'hui, et comme vous elle m'a un peu démonté… C'est pas vraiment le genre de truc qu'on aime entendre au réveil.
Comme d'autres l'ont dit avant, golf était très probablement le membre qui m'a le plus rapidement fait sentir chez moi dans ce petit groupe d'amis de MacG. J'ai toujours trouvé qu'il avait une faculté incroyable pour réunir les gens, pour les intégrer immédiatement dans le groupe, pour les mettre à l'aire et les faire se sentir bien ! Ça m'impressionnait.

Ma plus grande fierté, c'est d'avoir réussi à le faire monter dans mon avion, et à lui faire aimer ça, malgré ce vertige terrible qu'il avait. On a fait de nombreuses sorties ensembles, sur terre ou en l'air, ça a toujours été très chouette.

J'ai vagabondé à droite à gauche et j'avais perdu contact avec lui, puis je l'avais recontacté il y a quelques mois pour échanger des nouvelles. On devait se rappeler, fixer une date et prendre un verre… Même si tu ne sera pas assis à ma table ce jour là, tu seras bien présent !


Bon vol, l'ami ;-)


----------



## Mini-golf (17 Février 2017)

El_ChiCo a dit:


> Hello tous,
> 
> 
> J'ai appris la nouvelle aujourd'hui, et comme vous elle m'a un peu démonté… C'est pas vraiment le genre de truc qu'on aime entendre au réveil.
> ...




Bonsoir. Je crois que l'on ne se connaît pas personnellement ou alors désolé de n'avoir aucun souvenir mais je sais qu'il m'a parlé de vous. Il m'a parlé de son baptême de l'air. J'ai été le premier "surpris" de le savoir se lancer dedans mais il avait l'air si heureux de l'avoir fait, j'étais fier de mon Père à ce moment comme je l'ai toujours été.
Alors Merci à vous de lui avoir offert ce moment qu'il a eu l'air d'avoir tant apprécié. Et également d'avoir été si gentil avec lui. Il m'a parlé de vous. Son ami qui l'avait fait prendre un avion...  Je ne me rappelle plus ou ne suis plus sur du prénom mais je sais qu'il a partagé de très bons souvenirs avec vous alors Merci pour lui...


----------



## El_ChiCo (17 Février 2017)

Mini-golf a dit:


> Bonsoir. Je crois que l'on ne se connaît pas personnellement ou alors désolé de n'avoir aucun souvenir mais je sais qu'il m'a parlé de vous.



Il n'y a pas à être désolé, on s'est croisé une fois je crois. Peut-être deux mais pas plus je pense, et c'était il y a… au moins 10 ans.
En tout cas, j'ai été vraiment ravi de partager ça avec lui (entre autres choses).
Je voulais poster une petite photo mais curieusement je n'ai pas retrouvé mes photos entre 2008 et 2010… Problème de sauvegarde lors des différents changements d'ordi ? Elles ressortiront peut-être un jour.
En attendant, pas de golf avec le casque de pilote sur les oreilles… :-(

En tout cas, je le remercie encore une fois parce que malgré la mauvaise nouvelle, j'ai quand même passé un bon moment aujourd'hui, à ressortir des vieilles photos et des vieux souvenirs !


----------



## Sly54 (17 Février 2017)

El_ChiCo a dit:


> En tout cas, je le remercie encore une fois parce que malgré la mauvaise nouvelle, j'ai quand même passé un bon moment aujourd'hui, à ressortir des vieilles photos et des vieux souvenirs !


Et parler de quelqu'un décédé, échanger avec ses proches (ou moins proches) les souvenirs que l'on en gardé, quels qu'ils soient, c'est garder d'une certaine façon cette personne vivante, au fond de nous.


----------



## Mini-golf (18 Février 2017)

WebOliver a dit:


> Ouais enfin, on va pas réécrire l'histoire, mais les AES c'était pas "golf". Il a simplement tenté de tirer la couverture à lui un temps donné. Mais il n'en n'est pas à l'origine.



Bonsoir, maintenant l'émotion passée, je tenais à te "remercier" de tes "condoléances". J'apprécie fortement...
Et non, mon Père golf n'a jamais prétendu être à l'origine des AES mais uniquement des bouffes du mois sur Paris avec entre autres Xav' et Lemmy...
Bonne soirée.


----------



## Mini-golf (18 Février 2017)

FANREM a dit:


> Bonsoir a tous, juste un petit mot pour dire que je viens d'apprendre que Golf qui fut un temps modérateur de MacG aux débuts de l'aventure vient de nous quitter victime d'une crise cardiaque. J'ai une pensée émue à l'évocation de toutes les bouffes du mois qu'il a organisées et en particulier parce qu'il m'a permis d'y rencontrer certains d'entre vous. C'était toujours un moment intéressant et je conserve en particulier de magnifiques souvenirs de celles qui avaient lieu lors des Apple expo qui représentaient une sorte de sommet élargi à nos amis suisses, belges.. et globalement ceux venus d'horizons plus larges.
> Ciao l'ami et mes condoléances à sa famille et à ses amis.




Merci Fanrem du partage de la nouvelle et de ta présence aux côtés de ma famille.



Human-Fly a dit:


> Je partage ton sentiment, et j'en ai dit un mot *ici*.
> 
> Je suis très touché par cette triste nouvelle.



Merci pour ton post que j'ai lu sur ton lien



Lio70 a dit:


> Personne n'est eternel mais ce genre de nouvelles cause toujours un choc. C'est Golf qui m'a introduit a "la bande" lors de l'Apple Expo de 2004 ou j'etais venu a Paris pour l'occasion, MacUser de fraiche date. Ensuite, j'ai eu le plaisir de l'accueillir a Liege lors de l'AES qui suivit de pres. Meme si on se perd de vue avec le temps, le souvenir de sa sympathie demeure et je presente mes condoleances a son fils en ces circonstances douloureuses.



C'est donc toi notre hôte Liégeois qui nous a accueilli mon Père et moi et qui a été un hôte très compréhensif ? ^^



Human-Fly a dit:


> Tes souvenirs rejoignent les miens.
> Mes premières "Bouffes du Mois" remontent à 2005.
> J'ai participé à d'autres AES ensuite, parfois sans golf mais souvent avec lui.
> J'ai rencontré différents membres des forums en privé, aussi, et je me suis finalement éloigné de MacG et de ses membres...
> ...



Merci pour ce message touchant. Nous avons du donc nous croiser ? Merci de m'avoir rappelé mon pseudo pourtant si évident...


----------



## Macounette (18 Février 2017)

Je me souviens bien de lui. Je n'ai pas vraiment fait d'AES, plutôt une ou deux sorties avec une joyeuse bande de membres du forum, lorsde ce qu'on avait appelé alors "AES sauvages".... il y a bien longtemps. La dernière fois, en 2005.... 

J'ai le souvenir d'un monsieur charmant, qui accueillait avec bienveillance les petits nouveaux. Qu'il repose en paix. Sincères condoléances à sa famille.


----------



## Human-Fly (18 Février 2017)

Mini-golf a dit:
			
		

> Merci pour ce message touchant. Nous avons du donc nous croiser ? Merci de m'avoir rappelé mon pseudopourtant si évident...




Oui, nous nous sommes croisés au moins deux ou trois fois aux Bouffes du Mois, dont une fois à Disney Land Paris. 

Et beaucoup plus récemment dans de tristes circonstances...
Mais ce fut tout de même l'occasion de nous remémorer de bons souvenirs.


PS:

J'apprécie les hommages exprimés ici à la suite du post de FANREM.
Ce qui prouve que ton père a clairement été une figure de ces "membres qui ont fait MacG", comme le dit l'intitulé de ce thread.


----------



## Mini-golf (18 Février 2017)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Oui, nous nous sommes croisés au moins deux ou trois fois aux Bouffes du Mois, dont une fois à Disney Land Paris.
> 
> Et beaucoup plus récemment dans de tristes circonstances...
> Mais ce fut tout de même l'occasion de nous remémorer de bons souvenirs.
> ...



Bien entendu. Human-Fly. C'est donc toi... Qui était avec Fanrem... Et bien merci encore. Et j'apprécie également tous ces hommages et ils me font du bien. Et en effet, ils légitimisent d'autant plus la présence de ce fil ici même...


----------



## Mini-golf (18 Février 2017)

Macounette a dit:


> Je me souviens bien de lui. Je n'ai pas vraiment fait d'AES, plutôt une ou deux sorties avec une joyeuse bande de membres du forum, lorsde ce qu'on avait appelé alors "AES sauvages".... il y a bien longtemps. La dernière fois, en 2005....
> 
> J'ai le souvenir d'un monsieur charmant, qui accueillait avec bienveillance les petits nouveaux. Qu'il repose en paix. Sincères condoléances à sa famille.



Macounette ? Pseudo pas étranger. Il a du me parler de vous ou bien même nous sommes nous-vu une des fois où je l'ai accompagné à ce qu'il appelait aussi AES Sauvages J'étais bien jeune encore... En tout cas merci pour votre message.


----------



## Lio70 (18 Février 2017)

Mini-golf a dit:


> C'est donc toi notre hôte Liégeois qui nous a accueilli mon Père et moi et qui a été un hôte très compréhensif ? ^^


He he  tu parles comme si il y a avait eu un probleme alors que tout s'est bien passe. Excellent souvenir sur toute la ligne. D'ailleurs je vous avais renouvele la proposition d'hebergement pour une nouvelle AES mais certains ont reussi a faire annuler le projet. Pas eu l'occasion non plus d'honorer l'invitation de ton pere a Paris, malheureusement, par manque de temps.

Content de voir que tu reviens parmi nous sur le forum, meme si c'est en de si tristes circonstances...


----------



## Mini-golf (18 Février 2017)

Lio70 a dit:


> He he  tu parles comme si il y a avait eu un probleme alors que tout s'est bien passe. Excellent souvenir sur toute la ligne. D'ailleurs je vous avais renouvele la proposition d'hebergement pour une nouvelle AES mais certains ont reussi a faire annuler le projet. Pas eu l'occasion non plus d'honorer l'invitation de ton pere a Paris, malheureusement, par manque de temps.
> 
> Content de voir que tu reviens parmi nous sur le forum, meme si c'est en de si tristes circonstances...



Il est vrai que j'ai délaissé ce site mais mon Père non, et ayant des souvenirs en commun de lui avec certains d'entre vous je ne pouvais que revenir pour lui rendre hommage avec vous. Et de plus, c'est héréditaire mais j'ai toujours un Mac, un , un I-pod, mais mon Père à toujours été la pour régler les problèmes techniques ou autres, mais maintenant alors autant revenir pour moi-même également. On sait jamais...
Et concernant le "soucis", il me semble que j'ai légèrement sali ton lavabo de la salle de bain ^^


----------



## Bilbo (18 Février 2017)

Je viens d'apprendre la nouvelle. Je ne poste plus guère sur les forums mais je tenais à rendre hommage à Alain.

Lors de mes débuts sur les forums, Golf et moi nous prenions la tête assez facilement. Il faut dire que c'était un sacré cabochard et qu'il n'avait rien à m'apprendre sur ce point. Ça ne pouvait que friter. Mais ça, c'était au début.

Nous avons été modérateurs dans ces forums en même temps et nos styles de modération divergeaient. Il m'agaçait.

Nous nous sommes rencontré lors d'une AES et nos relations furent alors empreintes d'un respect mutuel et d'une réelle affection. Il est venu en Alsace à mon mariage et avait tapé dans l'œil de ma femme. Je ne manquais jamais de passer le saluer lors de mes rares passages à Paris. Il avait passé une partie de sa vie dans la région et m'avait promis de me faire découvrir certains aspects de l'Alsace que je ne connaissais pas.

Alain et moi n'avions pas les mêmes idées sur bien des points et ça nous amusait beaucoup. Il est une chose qui ne transparaît pas forcément sur les forums mais qui vous sautait à la figure quand on le rencontrait dans la vraie vie : Alain était un gentil. Un vrai gentil, de ceux qui inspirent le respect parce que sous des dehors maladroits il n'y avait que de la bienveillance.

S'il y a un paradis, tu y es Alain. Et quand mon tour viendra, si je t'y rejoins, ce sera en partie grâce à ce que j'ai appris avec toi.

Tchao l'ami.


----------



## Macounette (18 Février 2017)

Bilbo a dit:


> l est une chose qui ne transparaît pas forcément sur les forums mais qui vous sautait à la figure quand on le rencontrait dans la vraie vie : Alain était un gentil. Un vrai gentil, de ceux qui inspirent le respect parce que sous des dehors maladroits il n'y avait que de la bienveillance.


C'est exactement comme ça que je me souviens de lui.


----------



## Macounette (18 Février 2017)

Mini-golf a dit:


> Macounette ? Pseudo pas étranger. Il a du me parler de vous ou bien même nous sommes nous-vu une des fois où je l'ai accompagné à ce qu'il appelait aussi AES Sauvages J'étais bien jeune encore... En tout cas merci pour votre message.


Effectivement, en ouvrant la boîte digitale à souvenirs, j'ai retrouvé non seulement les photos de rassemblements en Avignon ou à Valence, mais aussi en Suisse, à Lausanne, Fribourg... je suis presque certaine que tu y étais, au moins à l'un ou l'autre de ces événements.


----------



## Mini-golf (18 Février 2017)

Bilbo a dit:


> Je viens d'apprendre la nouvelle. Je ne poste plus guère sur les forums mais je tenais à rendre hommage à Alain.
> 
> Lors de mes débuts sur les forums, Golf et moi nous prenions la tête assez facilement. Il faut dire que c'était un sacré cabochard et qu'il n'avait rien à m'apprendre sur ce point. Ça ne pouvait que friter. Mais ça, c'était au début.
> 
> ...


Merci pour ce message en Mémoire de mon Père si touchant... Ça fait chaud au cœur de lire ça...


----------



## Mini-golf (18 Février 2017)

Macounette a dit:


> Effectivement, en ouvrant la boîte digitale à souvenirs, j'ai retrouvé non seulement les photos de rassemblements en Avignon ou à Valence, mais aussi en Suisse, à Lausanne, Fribourg... je suis presque certaine que tu y étais, au moins à l'un ou l'autre de ces événements.



Lausanne fort probablement...  Je serai ravi de pouvoir voir certaines de ces photos souvenirs... Et Merci de partager le sentiment de Bilbo. Et oui mon Père était un vrai Nounours au Grand Cœur...


----------



## Lio70 (18 Février 2017)

Je vous attends sur le Toubarvert. Viendez nombreux, les anciens! Pour l'instant, y'a que moi, et dans mes contacts AIM y'a que Supermoquette online. Ah, le Toubarvert! Les inities comprennent, les nioubes ecarquillent les yeux. donc on explique :

- application Messages
- go to Chat Room (je sais pas comment c'est ecrit dans le menu d'OSX en francais)
- taper "toubarvert"


----------



## Lio70 (18 Février 2017)

Au fait, est-ce que Tatouille alias LaPesteNoire alias Mboum est revenu? J'ai un truc technique a lui demander.


----------



## Lio70 (18 Février 2017)

Je viens de revoir les photos que j'avais prises a l'Apple Expo 2004 Paris, en goguette avec les eminences ici presentes, et d'autres. Mais tellement occupe a parler, boire et manger que je ne me suis pris en photo avec personne. Quelqu'un avait pris une photo de Golf et moi en grande conversation au salon de l'Expo. moi en costard (Golf s'etait foutu de moi car il faisait crevant de chaud ) et les cheveux tombants facon Hitler par manque de gel et de seche-cheveux a l'hotel. L'auteur (qui m'est inconnu) aurait-il(elle) la gentillesse de me l'envoyer? Merci d'avance.


----------



## Lio70 (18 Février 2017)

Et je n'ai pas pris de photos de cette AES liegeoise en decembre la meme annee. C'est les autres qui etaient armes d'Eos, d'Ixus et autres Powershot... Il y a quelque part des photos de notre souper aux Ouhes (la brasserie) et du diner en famille chez Foguenne, le lendemain. Mais qui les a ?


----------



## El_ChiCo (18 Février 2017)

Ah Bilbo,

Ça fait un temps qu'on n'a pas échangé de nouvelles non plus, toi et moi…
Je te rejoins là dessus :


Bilbo a dit:


> Il est une chose qui ne transparaît pas forcément sur les forums mais qui vous sautait à la figure quand on le rencontrait dans la vraie vie : Alain était un gentil. Un vrai gentil, de ceux qui inspirent le respect parce que sous des dehors maladroits il n'y avait que de la bienveillance.



Au passage, voilà encore quelque chose qui montre que Golf à toute sa place dans ce fil. Faire sortir du silence ceux qui ne s'étaient pas exprimés depuis tant d'années !
En même temps, il mérite bien ça.
Lui qui a si souvent été là pour nous, à notre tour d'être là pour lui ;-)




Lio70 a dit:


> - go to Chat Room (je sais pas comment c'est ecrit dans le menu d'OSX en francais)


C'est écrit "Rejoindre le salon…", dans le menu "Fichier", mais c'est grisé chez moi… :-(


----------



## r e m y (19 Février 2017)

El_ChiCo a dit:


> C'est écrit "Rejoindre le salon…", dans le menu "Fichier", mais c'est grisé chez moi… :-(


Idem, mais j'imagine qu'il faut commencer par ajouter un compte AIM dans Messages, non?


----------



## El_ChiCo (19 Février 2017)

r e m y a dit:


> Idem, mais j'imagine qu'il faut commencer par ajouter un compte AIM dans Messages, non?


Indeed, j'ai réveillé une vielle adresse AIM qui dormait depuis plus de 10 ans (je vous laisse imaginer les étapes de recherche/réinitialisation de mot de passe), et lorsque je l'ai connectée, l'option est devenue active.

Par contre, il n'y a personne présentement :-(


----------



## Lio70 (19 Février 2017)

Allez, on reveille son vieux compte AIM.
'tain, c'est plein de toiles d'araignee...


----------



## Mini-golf (23 Février 2017)

Si jamais certains ou certaines qui ont bien ou moins bien connus mon Père, qui m'ont éventuellement déjà rencontré ou non, et qui seraient sur la région parisienne, seraient partant pour une "bouffe" en sa mémoire et se remémorer des souvenirs , ce serait avec grand plaisir que je recevrais vos MP pour en parler et essayer d'organiser cela. 

Merci à vous toutes et tous.


----------



## Lio70 (23 Février 2017)

Malheureusement, mon emploi du temps professionnel m'empeche de prendre un peu de repos ces temps-ci, d'autant que je n'habite plus en Belgique depuis 7 ans, donc c'est carrement l'avion a la place du TGV pour venir a Paris  mais plus tard, quand j'en aurai l'occasion, ce sera avec plaisir.


----------



## melaure (24 Février 2017)

Beaucoup seront de cœur avec toi, mais ne montent pas souvent sur Paris, et avant on venait pour les Apple Expo, donc sur un event particulier.

Mais sur Paris, il y a quand même du monde


----------



## Human-Fly (24 Février 2017)

Mini-golf a dit:


> Si jamais certains ou certaines qui ont bien ou moins bien connus mon Père, qui m'ont éventuellement déjà rencontré ou non, et qui seraient sur la région parisienne, seraient partant pour une "bouffe" en sa mémoire et se remémorer des souvenirs , ce serait avec grand plaisir que je recevrais vos MP pour en parler et essayer d'organiser cela.
> 
> Merci à vous toutes et tous.




Si l'organisation se fait par MPs, alors voyons ça par MPs.

Sauf qu'avec cette maudite interface, je ne suis même pas certain de comprendre comment fonctionnent les messages privés...




Mais sur le principe de la Bouffe parisienne en hommage à golf, je réponds favorablement à cette excellente initiative, évidemment.


----------



## Jura39 (24 Février 2017)

Je suis trop loin hélas


----------



## El_ChiCo (25 Février 2017)

Disponible également, et avec plaisir ;-)


----------



## aCLR (25 Février 2017)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Si l'organisation se fait par MPs, alors voyons ça par MPs.
> 
> Sauf qu'avec cette maudite interface, je ne suis même pas certain de comprendre comment fonctionnent les messages privés...


Le nouvel intitulé c'est conversations


----------



## Human-Fly (25 Février 2017)

aCLR a dit:


> Le nouvel intitulé c'est conversations




C'est ce que je pensais, mais je n'en étais pas certain...
Merci pour la confirmation !


----------



## OlivierMarly (3 Mars 2017)

Je viens de revenir faire un tour et je tombe sur cette nouvelle bien triste.
Junior, on ne se connait pas mais j'aimais bien ton père. Patient, attentif... 
Courage.


----------



## Mobyduck (4 Mars 2017)

Pour être honnête, on ne peut pas dire que je connaissais vraiment Golf… tout juste le premier Modéro à m’avoir vertement sermonné (pour une histoire de lien pdf il me semble) lors de mon arrivé sur MacG…

… Mais je sais combien c’est dur de perdre un proche. Sincères condoléances.


----------



## Lio70 (21 Mars 2017)

Alors, vous faites quelque chose sur Paris en memoire de Golf ?
N'oubliez pas de partager la photo de groupe apres.


----------



## TimeCapsule (12 Mai 2017)

Un ancien des forums qui fait parler de lui (la video de ses entraînements dans sa signature était impressionnante !)  





​"_Ce serait surprenant de sa part, mais, peut-être qu'en refusant le Champ-de-Mars à la soirée électorale d'Emmanuel Macron, Anne Hidalgo a ressenti la petite satisfaction mesquine de l'idée de lui gâcher sa fête. De toute façon, c'est raté. L'esplanade transformée en fan zone n'aurait certainement pas eu l'éclat historique et international qui éclairera durablement le souvenir de l'arrivée présidentielle dans ce Louvre magnifique. Chère Anne, vous pourrez toujours chercher d'autres ruses dans le petit club que vous venez de fonder avec les deux autres meilleures amies du nouveau président, Christiane Taubira et Martine Aubry. Ce « mouvement » s'appelle : « Dès demain ». Si, avec ça, Emmanuel Macron n'a pas compris qu'il n'aurait pas d'état de grâce ! Pour refuser le Champ-de-Mars, la Mairie de Paris avait avancé le risque de dégradation des pelouses une semaine avant la visite de la commission d'évaluation du CIO dans le cadre de la candidature de Paris aux JO 2024. Le risque était pourtant faible, le CIO comptant nombre de pro-Macron. Et son élection - il est « jeune, sportif et européen » - est, selon « La Croix », une bonne nouvelle pour Paris, quand celle de Donald Trump en est une mauvaise pour Los Angeles. Les coprésidents de Paris 2024 Tony Estanguet et Bernard Lapasset ont, moins d'une heure après son élection, adressé un message de félicitations au nouveau chef de l'Etat. Celui-ci s'est déjà déclaré en faveur des Jeux. Voilà donc les deux rivaux, la maire et le président, sur le même canoë. Ils ont donc de la chance d'avoir également à leur bord Tony Estanguet, triple médaillé d'or de la discipline._"
S.D. © Les Échos


----------



## r e m y (12 Mai 2017)

Tu parles de Tony Estanguet? C'est un ancien des forums MacG?


----------



## TimeCapsule (12 Mai 2017)

r e m y a dit:


> Tu parles de Tony Estanguet? C'est un ancien des forums MacG?



Exact ! 
Mais je n'arrive pas à me souvenir de son pseudo !


----------



## r e m y (12 Mai 2017)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Exact !
> Mais je n'arrive pas à me souvenir de son pseudo !



Je ne savais pas... 
Pour retrouver, faudrait chercher des messages mentionnant un Mac qui rame! [emoji28]


----------



## Locke (12 Mai 2017)

Ou qui pagaie ou esquimaute.


----------



## Sly54 (12 Mai 2017)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Exact !
> Mais je n'arrive pas à me souvenir de son pseudo !


Zyrol ?


----------



## TimeCapsule (12 Mai 2017)

Bingo ! 
Comme quoi être modo peut mener à tout !


----------



## r e m y (12 Mai 2017)

Non Zyrol est bien kayakiste, mais si vous regardez ses infos perso, la date de naissance indiquée ne correspond pas à Tony Estanguet, quant à sa page perso sur Free.fr, elle correspond à un autre nom.


----------



## patlek (12 Mai 2017)

J' ai des doutes, il aurait utilisé une photo de canoë monoplace, là, c' est un kayak.


----------



## Madalvée (12 Mai 2017)

Par contre je suis bien la fille cachée d'Arlette Laguiller et Laurence Parisot.


----------



## aCLR (12 Mai 2017)

Tout à fait @r e m y ! 

Zyrol a fait parti de l'équipe de France de canoé kayak pendant quelques années. Il a accompagné l'équipe de France de canoé kayak aux J.O. de Séoul en 2008. Il a donc côtoyé Estanguet et les autres athlètes de la discipline mais ça n'est pas lui… 

@TimeCapsule commence à nous faire quelques erreurs de lecture / écriture… Il aura profité d'un écho titillant sa fibre politique pour relancer le fil des _users_ de la première heure en confondant rame et pagaie. 

Tiens au fait, TC, t'as fait ton coming-out ou tu continues de faire du déni d'identité avec ton pseudo ?


----------



## Jura39 (12 Mai 2017)

Ouais 
Et moi je suis pas du Jura


----------



## aCLR (12 Mai 2017)

aCLR a dit:


> Zyrol a fait parti de l'équipe de France de canoé kayak pendant quelques années. Il a accompagné l'équipe de France de canoé kayak aux J.O. de Séoul en 2008.



[Erratum]

Il faut lire :
Il a accompagné l'équipe de France de canoé kayak aux J.O. de Pékin en 2008

[/Erratum]


----------



## TimeCapsule (12 Mai 2017)

aCLR a dit:


> @TimeCapsule commence à nous faire quelques erreurs de lecture / écriture… Il aura profité d'un écho titillant sa fibre politique pour relancer le fil des _users_ de la première heure en confondant rame et pagaie.



En effet, amalgame de ma part ! 

Lisant régulièrement Les Échos, j’ai trouvé le portrait amusant et la rubrique accolée étant souvent souvent pleine d’humour, je l’ai jointe ! 
Sinon, désolé si j’ai heurté tes convictions politiques ! 



> Tiens au fait, TC, t'as fait ton coming-out ou tu continues de faire du déni d'identité avec ton pseudo ?



Euh… c’est d’ordre sexuel, ta question ? 

Je te rassure, rien de nouveau à ce sujet : je ne m’appelle pas Kate !


----------



## Powerdom (13 Mai 2017)

qui ?


----------



## TimeCapsule (13 Mai 2017)

Powerdom a dit:


> qui ?



Tu n'es qu'un sale gosse !


----------



## TimeCapsule (7 Juin 2017)

Des nouvelles de sonnyboy :

Extrait de Causeur in "Pourquoi la justice s’acharne-t-elle contre les violeurs de poules ?" ©Cyril Bennasar

_"Le mois dernier, à Saint-Étienne-du-Rouvray, un homme de 59 ans a été condamné à trois mois de prison avec sursis pour « sévices sexuels envers un animal domestique ou apprivoisé » après avoir été surpris par sa femme et sa fille aînée dans son garage et dans une poule avec laquelle il avait une relation sexuelle. Soupçonné par la cadette, les deux femmes avaient monté un stratagème pour le confondre, et le dénoncer. Au tribunal, la présidente a déclaré quʼ« il y avait eu des constatations sur le gallinacé ». La procureure a demandé trois mois ferme pour « que lʼaccusé comprenne la gravité des faits ». Lʼavocate de la conjointe a demandé 1 000 euros de dommages et intérêts pour sa cliente, pour adultère ou pour négligence dans lʼexercice du devoir conjugal, nous lʼignorons, la presse locale ne le précise pas. Les sept poules et la chèvre familiales ont été retirées du foyer et confiées à une association de protection des animaux."_

Rien n'est dit au sujet d'une assistance psychologique pour la fille et l'épouse...


----------



## Lila (29 Juin 2017)

...pffff les jalouses !
ziiiiiiip....!


----------



## macinside (18 Août 2017)

r e m y a dit:


> Que sont-ils devenus?



ils ont des crédits sur le dos, des gosses, ils boivent du vin au lieu de la bière, ont une voiture "familiale" et un truc qui s'appel "être responsable"


----------



## Macounette (18 Août 2017)

macinside a dit:


> ils ont des crédits sur le dos, des gosses, ils boivent du vin au lieu de la bière, ont une voiture "familiale" et un truc qui s'appel "être responsable"


Pas tous....


----------



## r e m y (18 Août 2017)

En lisant ce témoignage poignant, j'ai crains un instant qu'on nous l'aie transformé notre macinside!

Mais en fait non...





macinside a dit:


> ...un truc qui s'appel "être ...



[emoji23]


----------



## TimeCapsule (18 Août 2017)

r e m y a dit:


> En lisant ce témoignage poignant, j'ai crains un instant qu'on nous l'aie transformé notre macinside!
> Mais en fait non...
> [emoji23]



Et il semblerait qu'il se soit reproduit ! 

J'aimerais voir la correction des dictées le soir au coin du feu ! 

C'est l'insiti' qu'il va falloir accompagner !


----------



## r e m y (18 Août 2017)

Certains instits n'ont pas un métier facile... [emoji23]


----------



## bompi (18 Août 2017)

r e m y a dit:


> En lisant ce témoignage poignant, j'ai crain*s* un instant qu'on nous l'aie transformé notre macinside!
> 
> Mais en fait non...
> 
> [emoji23]


Ça crain*t*, non ?


----------



## macomaniac (18 Août 2017)

r e m y a dit:


> qu'on nous l'ai*e*



il suffit que *r e m y* ai*t* un coup d'émotion et aï*e* ! la grammaire...​


----------



## r e m y (18 Août 2017)

J'essaie de me mettre à niveau de l'auditoire! [emoji12]


----------



## Locke (18 Août 2017)

r e m y a dit:


> J'essaie de me mettre à niveau de l'auditoire!


Et ça, c'est pas gagné, il y a de la concurrence.


----------



## loustic (18 Août 2017)

r e m y a dit:


> J'essaie de me mettre à niveau de l'auditoire!


J'essaie de mettre à niveau l'auditoire
J'essaie de me mettre à le niveau de l'auditoire
J'essaie de me mettre au niveau de l'auditoire


----------



## Locke (18 Août 2017)

J'essaie de sortir de l'auditoire.


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Août 2017)

C'est quoi ce bordel ?


----------



## macinside (18 Août 2017)

attends je vais bannir de façon despotique


----------



## r e m y (18 Août 2017)

macinside a dit:


> attends je vais bannir de façon despotique



Ah! Là on retrouve Mackie! C'est bien lui, pas de doute.


----------



## aCLR (18 Août 2017)

macinside a dit:


> attends je vais bannir de façon despotique


Enfile d'abord ta cape rouge !


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Août 2017)

Putain, je savais qu'il ne fallait pas que je revienne...


----------



## r e m y (19 Août 2017)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Putain, je savais qu'il ne fallait pas que je revienne...



Allez! Si tu reviens, on oublie tout! [emoji12]
(Faut dire qu'avec l'âge, Hal Zaïmeur, ... tout ça....)


----------



## Fab'Fab (19 Août 2017)

Jamais, tu m'entends ? JAMAIS !


----------



## Locke (19 Août 2017)

Ben pourquoi t'es là ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (19 Août 2017)

Je ne suis pas là. Tu ne m'as pas vu.


----------



## loustic (19 Août 2017)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Je ne suis pas là. Tu ne m'as pas vu.


Tout le monde a vu qu'on ne te voyait pas


----------



## Fab'Fab (19 Août 2017)

Ok. Ca va alors.


----------



## aCLR (19 Août 2017)

Tu ne savais pas où partir en vacances, alors t'es venu passer quelques heures – ou jours – ici !?


----------



## TimeCapsule (19 Août 2017)

loustic a dit:


> Tout le monde a vu qu'on ne te voyait pas



Au royaume des aveugles, les borgnes...


----------



## macinside (19 Août 2017)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Putain, je savais qu'il ne fallait pas que je revienne...



c'est le problème quand on fait un spin-off d'une série populaire


----------



## gKatarn (21 Août 2017)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Putain, je savais qu'il ne fallait pas que je revienne...



Mouahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Sly54 (21 Août 2017)

Tiens, c'est le printemps et la fin de l'hibernation des grands anciens ?


----------



## gKatarn (21 Août 2017)

Inversion d'hémisphère ?


----------



## da capo (21 Août 2017)

A quoi tu reconnais une discussion entre vieux émérites utilisateurs de MacG ?

Ils sont modérateurs ou au ClubMacG (à titre gratuit c'est certain)


----------



## Locke (21 Août 2017)

da capo a dit:


> A quoi tu reconnais une discussion entre vieux émérites utilisateurs de MacG ?


Au même style d'écriture qui est le tien.


----------



## da capo (21 Août 2017)

Modérateur + Club MacG : tu cumules les tares qualités !

Edit : je ne me souviens pas d'avoir reçu un message de joyeux anniversaire pour mon 16ème anniversaire de présence ici… fonction désactivée ?


----------



## Locke (21 Août 2017)

Faudrait demander  à Antony, lui doit savoir.


----------



## r e m y (21 Août 2017)

da capo a dit:


> Modérateur + Club MacG : tu cumules les tares qualités !
> 
> Edit : je ne me souviens pas d'avoir reçu un message de joyeux anniversaire pour mon 16ème anniversaire de présence ici… fonction désactivée ?



Tu n'as pas eu droit à l'AppleWatch avec bracelet aux couleurs du site ??? [emoji848]

[emoji15]


----------



## Locke (21 Août 2017)

r e m y a dit:


> Tu n'as pas eu droit à l'AppleWatch avec bracelet aux couleurs du site ???


Mais arrête tes knuteries, il va y avoir encore des réclamations non justifiées.


----------



## daffyb (21 Août 2017)

r e m y a dit:


> Tu n'as pas eu droit à l'AppleWatch avec bracelet aux couleurs du site ??? [emoji848]
> 
> [emoji15]


ah ouais, attendons octobre alors


----------



## da capo (21 Août 2017)

Elle est où mon Apple Watch ?

j'vais pas vous laisser vous partager le magot sans récupérer mon du.
'spèce d'escrocs !

ps : on peut négocier un autre bracelet ? la couleur orange me va mal au teint.


----------



## daffyb (21 Août 2017)

da capo a dit:


> ps : on peut négocier un autre bracelet ? la couleur orange me va mal au teint.


taka bouffer de la carotte !


----------



## Locke (21 Août 2017)

Tiens, tiens et si on se faisait un canard à l'orange ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Août 2017)

gKatarn a dit:


> Mouahahahahahahahahaha


Ca va mieux tes fuites, toi ?


----------



## da capo (21 Août 2017)

daffyb a dit:


> taka bouffer de la carotte !


tu peux aller te faire laquer ailleurs !


----------



## Lio70 (6 Septembre 2017)

Alors, c'est pour quand, cette bouffe parisienne entre anciens ?


----------



## patlek (6 Septembre 2017)

Lio70 a dit:


> ... entre anciens ?



Entre vieux (!!?)

"Haaa... mac, c' est puss c'que c'était!"

"ha ouais!, je me souviens de mon mac Performa, çà!! c' était de la bonne camelote!!!"

"Et G4 , G5 250 , 500, on comprenait!!! c' était simple... maintenant c' est icore i7 8 coeurs etc... on comprend plus rien!!"

"Hein???!!  qu'est qu'y dit???"

"Laisse... mange ta soupe"


----------



## melaure (6 Septembre 2017)

Vieux c'est surtout dans la tête ... enfin tant que tu as pas Alzheimer ... 

Ensuite je ne sais pas s'il faut plus rire du fait qu’auparavant le MacUser connaissait un peu son matos, que celui d'aujourd'hui qui achète une boite noire et s'en fou car seul compte le fait qu'il y ait une pomme dessus ... 

Sinon, chers vénérables, on peut aussi organiser une macbouffe d'anciens sur Lyon si volontaires


----------



## Yuls (6 Septembre 2017)

melaure a dit:


> on peut aussi organiser une macbouffe d'anciens sur Lyon si volontaires



Je vote, avec petite sélection à l'entrée


----------



## patlek (6 Septembre 2017)

Yuls a dit:


> avec petite sélection à l'entrée



Un mot de passe fera l' affaire.


----------



## jahrom (7 Septembre 2017)

Je pose ça la :

https://photos.app.goo.gl/ldFQJ9qlEneaz0DB3


----------



## Human-Fly (7 Septembre 2017)

jahrom a dit:


> Je pose ça la :
> 
> https://photos.app.goo.gl/ldFQJ9qlEneaz0DB3


 
Punaise...
C'est la caverne d'Ali Baba !...  

Merci.


----------



## TimeCapsule (7 Septembre 2017)

Yuls a dit:


> Je vote, avec petite sélection à l'entrée





Human-Fly a dit:


> Punaise...
> C'est la caverne d'Ali Baba !...
> Merci.



Y'avait pas de sélection apparemment !


----------



## Bambouille (8 Septembre 2017)

Désolé d'intervenir dans votre discussion mais c'est quoi le club MacG ?
Et quel sont les critères, si il y en a, d'intronisation ?


----------



## macinside (8 Septembre 2017)

jahrom a dit:


> Je pose ça la :
> 
> https://photos.app.goo.gl/ldFQJ9qlEneaz0DB3




j'ai pris quand même 25 kg par rapport à certains photos


----------



## patlek (8 Septembre 2017)

Bambouille a dit:


> mais c'est quoi le club MacG ?


 
C' est un truc de vieux.

Intronisation?

Est ce que tu as ta carte Vermeil???


----------



## Human-Fly (8 Septembre 2017)

Salut, 

Ce que tu vois sur les forums peut correspondre à deux choses différentes :

1)

Un ancien Club MacG, auquel j'ai par exemple appartenu à partir de 2005 et jusqu'à la fin du Club en question. 
Au départ, il s'agissaait d'une sorte de souscription pour permettre aux personnes qui le souhaitaient de soutenir financièrement MacG. Cela se justifiait surtout avant l'apparition des publicités sur le site.
Mais on pouvait aussi voir ça comme une sorte d'abonnement qui offrait certains avantages. Espace de stockage personnel augmenté, accès à un forum privé, navigation sans pub sur les forums, etc... Plus parfois un petit cadeau envoyé par la poste, comme un t-shirt, ou. autre... 
Cet abonnement n'existe plus mais certains anciens contributeurs ont conservé à côté de leur pseudo une référence au Club en question. 
Il suffisait de payer pour faire partie du Club... 


2)

Il existe depuis quelques années un autre Club MacG très différent du premier, et lié aux iBidules dépourvus de clavier physique. C'est en rapport avec iGeneration, les iPhones, iPads et autres trucs qui, personnellement, ne m'intéressent guère. 
D'autres que moi te parleront donc mieux de ce Club là.  



Bambouille a dit:


> Désolé d'intervenir dans votre discussion mais c'est quoi le club MacG ?
> Et quel sont les critères, si il y en a, d'intronisation ?


----------



## jahrom (8 Septembre 2017)

macinside a dit:


> j'ai pris quand même 25 kg par rapport à certains photos



C'est ce que j'ai perdu en cheveux.


----------



## Bambouille (8 Septembre 2017)

Ha ok. Merci Human-Fly.


----------



## teo (8 Septembre 2017)

Rhoooooo pitin.
Merci l'archiviste pour ces merveilles !
Chpok Jahrom !

2005 2017, 8kg et bcp de cheveux blancs en plus


----------



## Madalvée (8 Septembre 2017)

2004-2017 pour moi iPantoufle, les kilos je les avais déjà. Et malgré ma création de compte à mi-parcours je suis encore sous le régime du "vieux" club Macgé, il faudra que je crache pour avoir mois de pub et le mode nuit sur mon iPhone.
J'ai du faire 1 AES du temps où j'étais formé en Île de France. Pas de photos compromettantes trouvées.
Sinon je ne fréquente le forum que pour m'énerver des 20 mêmes questions posées à tour de rôle par ceux qui ne savent plus faire une recherche, ce qui je le reconnais est difficile sur les applis iOS.


----------



## kisbizz (8 Septembre 2017)

macinside a dit:


> j'ai pris quand même 25 kg par rapport à certains photos


whaouuuuuuu ....
faut que je sauvegarde ce lien précieusement 

j'ai rencontré certains d'entre vous ,  dont un où on essaye de se voir une fois par an , quand il vient a montpel voir sa souer
et en parlent du loup jugement ce soir il m'a téléphoné 

put1 mais quelle air de grognasse  guindée j'avais !!!
le jeans m'a attrapée et sauvée , adieu la pincée du cul


----------



## bompi (9 Septembre 2017)

macinside a dit:


> j'ai pris quand même 25 kg par rapport à certains photos


Pour moi, c'est surtout du cheveu blanc, que j'ai pris (et plutôt perdu cinq kilos). Je ne m'attendais pas à être sur une photo, à vrai dire.


----------



## Human-Fly (10 Septembre 2017)

Apparemment, pas mal de gens ont changé, depuis les Bouffes du Mois et autres AES, AEC et autres... Moi le premier. Je n'avais pas besoin de lunettes correctrices, à l'époque...

Si nous devions nous revoir, nous risquerions de ne pas nous reconnaître...

Et du coup, chacun de nous aurait l'impression de rencontrer des nouveaux !


----------



## melaure (11 Septembre 2017)

Je dois avoir aussi quelques photos de 2 rencontres sur Lyon, a ressortir à l'occasion ...


----------



## TimeCapsule (11 Septembre 2017)

melaure a dit:


> Je dois avoir aussi quelques photos de 2 rencontres sur Lyon, a ressortir à l'occasion ...



"Occasion" ? 

Comme larron, tu fais parfaitement l'affaire ! 

Action !


----------



## teo (11 Septembre 2017)

melaure a dit:


> Je dois avoir aussi quelques photos de 2 rencontres sur Lyon, a ressortir à l'occasion ...


Je me demande bien si le Starmax Motorola existe encore


----------



## melaure (12 Septembre 2017)

Hé non, et je regrette bien de ne pas avoir pu le racheter plus tard, car il avait surement la meilleure config qu'on ait pu faire à un Starmax !


----------



## macinside (14 Septembre 2017)

bompi a dit:


> Pour moi, c'est surtout du cheveu blanc, que j'ai pris (et plutôt perdu cinq kilos). Je ne m'attendais pas à être sur une photo, à vrai dire.



ils arrivent aussi


----------



## melaure (15 Septembre 2017)

itou, légèrement ...

Dommage qu'Onra ne soit plus là, il plussoierait !


----------



## Nimitz (21 Septembre 2017)

Mais comment devenir *Club MacG **?*


----------



## da capo (21 Septembre 2017)

Nimitz a dit:


> Mais comment devenir *Club MacG **?*


C'est un truc de vieux ou de gens qui paient.

Parfois, les deux…


----------



## patlek (22 Septembre 2017)

da capo a dit:


> C'est un truc de vieux ou de gens qui paient.
> 
> Parfois, les deux…



Si tu veux faire parti du *CLUB*, faut qu' on en discute entre nous;






(Une petite bouteille de *SUZE* aiderait, mais, on force pas la main!)


----------



## patlek (22 Septembre 2017)

Et si tu es interressé, on a toute une série d' *épreuves*.

Pas des trucs trop difficiles...

Exemple:

Tu es sous Mac Os 9, est ce que tu peux désactiver l' extension *QuickDraw* ?

(T' as 12 secondes!)


----------



## r e m y (22 Septembre 2017)

Les 12 secondes étant largement écoulées.... 
question n°2
Steve Jobs a expliqué aux développeurs que les gameSprocket étaient l'avenir du jeux vidéo et allaient bouleverser son modele économique. 
20 ans apres, trouve-nous 10 jeux qui les ont utilisé. 
(Là, on te donne 6 mois... parce que je pense que meme ceux ayant le statut de Grand Maître au sein du club, on besoin de quelques semaines de réflexion pour en trouver) [emoji41]


----------



## Romuald (22 Septembre 2017)

A propos d'épreuve et de vieux, faudrait réveiller l'Amok et lui dire qu'il y a un candidat pour le supplice de l'ipod


----------



## peyret (22 Septembre 2017)

Et dragao ? pas vu depuis un moment..... il avait de bonnes "sorties".....


----------



## patlek (22 Septembre 2017)

Epreuve N° 3

Quelle a été ta réaction quand Mac Os X,1 est sortit?

1- Hooo, c' est joli!

2- Pouah!!! C' est inutilisable!


----------



## melaure (22 Septembre 2017)

Remy, il suffit de rallumer un PPC601/603/604, y en avait quand même quelques un avec les game sprocket ... je me souviens les avoir installé mainte fois, comme RAVE qui était un package un peu indépendant.


----------



## patlek (22 Septembre 2017)

via Imgflip Meme Generator



via Imgflip Meme Generator

Un club ou il fait bon être....


----------



## melaure (22 Septembre 2017)

Mais ce ne sont pas de vieux Macs sur les photos ... wrong choice !


----------



## patlek (22 Septembre 2017)

C' est le temps du dépannage, on a eut un problème momentané, on a confier notre matériel à un *jeune*.



via Imgflip Meme Generator


----------



## patlek (22 Septembre 2017)

Et maintenant notre question *VATOU !!
*
Tous les membres du club Macge ( çà nous changera des *Bingo*) peuvent jouer, et nous avons un magnifique lot, de notre partenaire, représenté aujourd'hui par le *directeur régional *"Bretagne" d' Apple. Le *gros lot*, offert gracieusement par notre partenaire, est une mise à jour *gratuite* du produit phare de notre partenaire, en présence du *directeur régional*, qui représentera la maison mère, Apple,  donc; une mise à jour *gratuite* de Mac os X !!! (En plus d'une *admission à vie* (et *gratuite*), pour les non membres du club *macge*!!)

*Question* (c' est pour les *gamers*);

Dans *Spin Doctor*, qu'est ce qui désintègre les *bâtonnets*??


----------



## melaure (25 Septembre 2017)

Patlek, je veux bien que tu me l'envoie ce bon vieux commodore ! Mais tu peux garder le moustachu 

Coté Mac +, je suis déjà blindé


----------



## TimeCapsule (27 Septembre 2017)

macinside a dit:


> j'ai pris quand même 25 kg par rapport à certains photos






​Ben oui...


----------



## usurp (28 Septembre 2017)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Voir la pièce jointe 116298
> ​Ben oui...



Excellent !! 
Et tellement vrai pour certain


----------



## silvio (28 Septembre 2017)

teo a dit:


> Je me demande bien si le Starmax Motorola existe encore


Kizbizz parle d'un déplacement sur Montpellier
Ce n'est pas de toi qu'il s'agit des fois ?
Fais signe

PS : et vire moi cette signature : des persos sont à l'état de lichen


----------



## da capo (28 Septembre 2017)

silvio a dit:


> PS : et vire moi cette signature : des persos sont à l'état de lichen


Sans compter que l'examen des musiques écoutées sur Spotify renvoie à des époques révolues… Non, franchement O. tu écoutes ça ?

;-)


----------



## teo (11 Octobre 2017)

Bah, les mises à jour m'ennuient dorénavant 

Le lichen, ça repart dès qu'on arrose  . J'ai tjs des envies de revenir améliorer mon niveau en pêche si c'est possible...

Quant à la musique que j'écoute, last.fm ce n'est pas Spotify (l'idée de départ était pourtant bonne) et j'écoute la daube que je veux, comme je l'ai toujours fait.
Et les classiques, je redécouvre avec bonheur. À chaque génération sa daube, et avec mes 180go de musique en stock et un abo deezer, j'ai le temps de ne pas faire la chasse aux nouveautés...
There is Joy in repetition <3

Allez ma préférence du moment... Attention NSFW /X-18 ça sent le cul à plein nez ! 
https://soundcloud.com/jofftekmeister/bruthal-sampler


----------



## anntraxh (11 Octobre 2017)

Salut les mecs, au fait , je viens de retrouver un truc sur un trrrrès vieux cd  , une chtite video , genre "mon amour des jmj" , avec plein de vieilles gloires de macG … qui se souvient ? teo ?


----------



## boodou (22 Mai 2020)

Salut la compagnie ! 
Longtemps que je ne suis pas venu faire un tour ici, le forum un bien changé graphiquement, des scribes occultes ont-ils décidé de le rendre plus difficile à lire et utiliser ? 
Mais je vois avec plaisir des noms anciens toujours présents !   y a de la Horde encore dans les parages alors  ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (22 Mai 2020)

gKatarn je dirais...

mais il devient de plus ingérable : il parle plus, il Blast.

faut plus compter sur lui pour remonter le niveau maintenant...


----------



## gKatarn (22 Mai 2020)

/blast pl, quelle langue de p...


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (22 Mai 2020)

Tu vois boodou ??!!

C'est tout le temps comme ça...

En plus il sait plus écrire : il veut écrire langue de chat et hop ! il oublie des lettres, se trompe !

hin hin hin !


----------



## boodou (22 Mai 2020)

gKatarn Modérateur ! y en a qui ont pris du galon !


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Mai 2020)

gKatarn a dit:


> /blast pl, quelle langue de p...


----------



## boodou (22 Mai 2020)

Salut Fab Fab !


----------



## melaure (23 Mai 2020)

petit_louis a dit:


> Tu vois boodou ??!!
> 
> C'est tout le temps comme ça...
> 
> ...



Il a aussi été racheté par Disney ...


----------



## Neyres (23 Mai 2020)

melaure a dit:


> Il a aussi été racheté par Disney ...


Et bientôt  par TikTok


----------



## sylko (24 Mai 2020)

Punaise... Ca bouge encore par ici?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Mai 2020)

sylko a dit:


> Punaise... Ca bouge encore par ici?


...ça bougeotte plus que ça ne frétille !


----------



## sylko (24 Mai 2020)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ...ça bougeotte plus que ça ne frétille !


Ouaaaaaah, TheBig. T'es encore dans le coin?


----------



## sylko (24 Mai 2020)

Tu as vu que ça fait 19 berges que nous nous sommes inscrits sur MacG? Ca ne nous rajeunit pas


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Mai 2020)

sylko a dit:


> Tu as vu que ça fait 19 berges que nous nous sommes inscrits sur MacG? Ca ne nous rajeunit pas



 ... Grâce à toi, je viens de m'en apercevoir ... 

J'avais déjà un pied dans la tombe et tu m'as rajouté un orteil de plus !


----------



## TimeCapsule (24 Mai 2020)

sylko a dit:


> Punaise... Ca bouge encore par ici?





Tiens, un confédéré au pays des confinés !


----------



## TimeCapsule (24 Mai 2020)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ... Grâce à toi, je viens de m'en apercevoir ...
> J'avais déjà un pied dans la tombe et tu m'as rajouté un orteil de plus !



Il l'a simplement récupéré chez ta taupe préférée : elle l'avait trouvé à son goût !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Mai 2020)

Il y en a tant dont je voudrais avoir des nouvelles ... Aricosec, Lorna la diablotine, Nexka ... ... et tant d'autres !


----------



## Human-Fly (24 Mai 2020)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ...ça bougeotte plus que ça ne frétille !



Tu es trop modeste... 
Tu frétilles encore aussi bien qu'un jeune kangourou !...


----------



## boodou (24 Mai 2020)

Coucou à tous, j’ai posté dans ce sujet car le titre me semblait à propos 
Je me suis inscrit en 2004, j’ai participé pas mal jusqu’en 2012 , j’ai rencontré des gens lors de déjeuners très sympas, ça a été un sacré forum ici ! Là j’avoue être un peu perdu, la navigation et la lisibilité ne sont pas très Mac OS friendly c’est assez paradoxal  Et puis le traffic à carrément explosé ! Mais c’est la vie, c’est normal tout est en mouvement, et ça me fait plaisir de voir encore des avatars familiers. Allez, je vais passer plus souvent !


----------



## Lio70 (25 Mai 2020)

Même chose pour moi. 15 ans d'ancienneté. Vu les discussions auxquelles on a participé, nous méritons la légion d'horreur.


----------



## Human-Fly (25 Mai 2020)

Lio70 a dit:


> Même chose pour moi. 15 ans d'ancienneté. Vu les discussions auxquelles on a participé, nous méritons la légion d'horreur.



15 pour moi, mais 16 pour toi, si je ne me trompe pas. 

Légion d'horreur, je ne sais pas... 
Mais nous méritons probablement un truc... 


Sinon, j'apprécie moi-même de voir et de revoir ici des têtes ou des avatars connu(e)s depuis longtemps... Des gens très appréciables et très légitimement appréciés.

Mais je me réjouis aussi des contributions de posteurs d'inscription plus récente ! 
Les dernières années nous ont apporté pas mal de nouvelles recrues très estimables aussi.


----------



## patlek (25 Mai 2020)

... La réunion d' anciens combattants...

Crévindiou!!


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (25 Mai 2020)

Pour être franc...

Je voulais vous chambrer genre "z'ētes vieux !"...
Mais je viens de voir que je suis inscrit ici depuis plus de 10 ans ! 

Eh ben...


----------



## patlek (25 Mai 2020)

Tiens.. regardes, la cicatrice là, un mac performa.. en 92...

Et la cicatrice là; un l-mac G3 220 Ghz. Haaa... c' était un bon processeur çà, le G3; un Motorola!!!
En ce temps là, on détestait les intel (pentium)!!!

pffffff...!!!


----------



## Sly54 (25 Mai 2020)

patlek a dit:


> En ce temps là, on détestait les intel (pentium)!!!


C'est vrai ! Les video anti-Intel ! les Pentium qui brûlaient ! Une autre époque !


----------



## patlek (25 Mai 2020)

Mouais...

Les intels, pppffff... c' était juste bon pour les vulgaires pc

JAMAIS ON ACCEPTERA UN PROCESSEUR INTEL DANS UN MAC!!! JA-MAIS!!!!!


----------



## baron (25 Mai 2020)

_Marquer le pas, et 1, 2
Ancien combattant
Mundasukiri
Marquer le pas, et 1, 2
Ancien combattant_
_Mundasukiri_


----------



## r e m y (25 Mai 2020)

C'est un effet inattendu du déconfinement qui vous a tous libéré ?


----------



## boodou (25 Mai 2020)

On t’a manqué r e m y  ?


----------



## Human-Fly (25 Mai 2020)

r e m y a dit:


> C'est un effet inattendu du déconfinement qui vous a tous libéré ?



Moi, ça me fait un peu penser à *Plan 9 From Outer Space*... 

Quand les extraterrestres declenchent le fameux "Plan 9"... 
Ressusciter les morts. 
D'improbables créatures sortent alors de leurs tombes pour déambuler partout, l'air hagard et menaçant... 
Le déconfinement selon *Ed Wood*, en gros... 

Sauf qu'évidemment, les anciens de MacG sont infiniment plus beaux, intelligents et sympathiques que les zombies de Plan 9 From Outer Space! 
Enfin, normalement...


----------



## boodou (26 Mai 2020)

Le ponk/ergu n’est plus dans les parages ?


----------



## Lio70 (26 Mai 2020)

Quand on devient un ancien, on va directement à la terrasse du forum sans passer par la première page du site, et on loupe les infos. Je viens d'apprendre que Jean-Marie Hullot est mort il y a un an. Quelle perte! Et en vérifiant, MacGé en avait parlé au moment du fait.


----------



## Romuald (26 Mai 2020)

boodou a dit:


> Le ponk/ergu n’est plus dans les parages ?


Hélas non. Avec le confinement on a vu revenir Fab' qui devait s'emmerder, mais c'est tout.


----------



## aCLR (27 Mai 2020)

boodou a dit:


> On t’a manqué r e m y  ?


Il vient de passer quasiment une année sans traîner ici…
C'est son avatar multicolore qui nous a manqué !


----------



## boodou (27 Mai 2020)

Bon bah faut relancer la machine alors, Back to the Future !  
Par contre toi aCLR tu postes à la mitraillette partout !


----------



## aCLR (27 Mai 2020)

boodou a dit:


> Par contre toi aCLR tu postes à la mitraillette partout !


Murde… Ça s'est vu… Un ou deux échanges nocturnes avec le baffé de service, y'a pas mort d'homme votre honneur. N'en soufflez mot à l'admin ! _Please !_


----------



## nicomarcos (27 Mai 2020)

Quand tu nous tiens


----------



## melaure (28 Mai 2020)

Sly54 a dit:


> C'est vrai ! Les video anti-Intel ! les Pentium qui brûlaient ! Une autre époque !



Ca peut revenir avec le switch vers ARM 



r e m y a dit:


> C'est un effet inattendu du déconfinement qui vous a tous libéré ?



Héhé, y en a quand même quelques uns qui sont encore planqués dans la partie rétro mac


----------



## aCLR (28 Mai 2020)

melaure a dit:


> Héhé, y en a quand même quelques uns qui sont encore planqués dans la partie rétro mac


J'ai vu passer un ex-moderaptor en début de semaine dans mon sujet de demande d'aide ! J'y ai pas dis que ça m'faisait plaisir de le revoir ! Mais j'étais bien content de recevoir une aide à la hauteur de mes connaissances… Débrancher le cordon et rebrancher la prise, ça je sais faire !


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (29 Mai 2020)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Alors, oui, j'ai attrapé la grande balançoire dans la gueule, mais je suis toujours debout !  ... Et si je suis encore debout, vous y êtes tous un peu pour quelque chose !


A cet instant c grâce à mon potager que je suis, non pas toujours debout mais je conserve un cerveau affûté, cervelle de blonde mais un cerveau qui réfléchit encore, du moins je l'espère !


----------



## Lio70 (1 Juin 2020)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Sauf qu'évidemment, les anciens de MacG sont infiniment plus beaux, intelligents et sympathiques que les zombies de Plan 9 From Outer Space!


On voit que tu n'as jamais participé à une AES.


----------



## Human-Fly (1 Juin 2020)

Lio70 a dit:


> On voit que tu n'as jamais participé à une AES.



Plus d'une fois !... 

AES, AES "flash", AEC... 

Et différentes rencontres privées, aussi...


J'essayais de présenter tout ça sous un jour optimiste...


----------



## CBi (1 Juin 2020)

Je viens moins souvent que par le passé mais ça fait toujours plaisir de se rappeler l'époque où la question était de savoir comment passer la limite de 127Gb pour un disque dur... Salut à tous les anciens (qui se reconnaîtront)!


----------



## Lio70 (1 Juin 2020)

Human-Fly a dit:


> AES, AES "flash", AEC...
> J'essayais de présenter tout ça sous un jour optimiste...


Ah mais je ne conserve que de bons souvenirs de ces AES...


----------



## patlek (1 Juin 2020)

CBi a dit:


> Je viens moins souvent que par le passé mais ça fait toujours plaisir de se rappeler l'époque où la question était de savoir comment passer la limite de 127Gb pour un disque dur... Salut à tous les anciens (qui se reconnaîtront)!



Hollalaaa!!! Le jeunot!!! Moi, j' ai commencé avec 4 Gigas de disque dur. Je te cause de ça c' était en... Pppfffffffff...!! J' avais encore tous mes chweux


----------



## Madalvée (1 Juin 2020)

4GO ? Mon premier faisait 30 Mo… quand je me suis passé de mes lecteurs de disquettes.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (1 Juin 2020)

Mon premier ordi, avant de passer au Mac, était un Victor VPCII avec deux lecteurs de disquettes souples (et sans DD) !
Je chargeais d'abord le DOS et ensuite j'utilisais Multiplan, l'ancêtre lointain d'Excel !


----------



## melaure (1 Juin 2020)

Goupil 1, 4 Ko de mémoire, stockage sur K7  Puis TRS-80, ZX-81, Goupil 2, Spectrum, et enfin l'Apple II (avec D7 5"1/4).


----------



## patlek (1 Juin 2020)

pppfffff...
 Telecran:, 0 ko de disque dur, 0 ko de memoire vive,  pas de possibilité d' enregistrement disquette ou autre.


----------



## Human-Fly (1 Juin 2020)

patlek a dit:


> pppfffff...
> Telecran:, 0 ko de disque dur, 0 ko de memoire vive,  pas de possibilité d' enregistrement disquette ou autre.



Oui, mais il faut aussi voir que toi, tu es un dinosaure.


----------



## patlek (1 Juin 2020)

ppffff..  haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa... les jeunes alors!!!!

Bon, là , je cherche mes dents... j' ai du poser mes dents quelques part, et je les trouves plus. (Faut dire que j' ai perdu mes lunettes aussi du coup j'  y vois pas à plus de 20 centimetres, çà aide pas!!)


----------



## Lio70 (1 Juin 2020)

Commodore 128, avec la datassette pour lire et enregistrer les programmes que j'écrivais en Basic, un joystick pour les jeux, et on sortait l'image directement sur le téléviseur.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (1 Juin 2020)

et si on parlait du vert baveux des moniteurs de l'époque ?

et son on parlait de la Horde ?


----------



## aCLR (1 Juin 2020)

Lio70 a dit:


> un joystick pour les jeux


Et quel joystick !
Un bout de manche monté sur un cube noir avec un bouton rouge…
Fallait pas trop forcer sur le plastique !


----------



## melaure (1 Juin 2020)

patlek a dit:


> pppfffff...
> Telecran:, 0 ko de disque dur, 0 ko de memoire vive,  pas de possibilité d' enregistrement disquette ou autre.



Ouais j'ai eu ça aussi dans les années 70 ... le goupil 1 c'était en 1980


----------



## patlek (1 Juin 2020)

En tout cas , j' ai refait les calculs 3 fois (j'en croyais pas le résultat!!!!) et bien, au vue des dernieres données du fil*, je peux l' affirmer... La moyenne d' age d'un membre du forum macgé est de 84,7 ans.

* utilisation d' objets improbables datant du siécle dernier!


----------



## r e m y (2 Juin 2020)

patlek a dit:


> Hollalaaa!!! Le jeunot!!! Moi, j' ai commencé avec 4 Gigas de disque dur. Je te cause de ça c' était en... Pppfffffffff...!! J' avais encore tous mes chweux



Et moi 20 Mo sur un Apple ][ GS...


----------



## r e m y (2 Juin 2020)

petit_louis a dit:


> et si on parlait du vert baveux des moniteurs de l'époque ?
> 
> et son on parlait de la Horde ?



Rendez-nous les boules rouges!


----------



## Human-Fly (2 Juin 2020)

r e m y a dit:


> Rendez-nous les boules rouges!



Pour ma part, je ne réclame pas le retour des fameuses boules rouges, mais j'aimerais savoir par curiosité si le smyley "grrr" incrémente ou décrémente.

Par exemple, si quelqu'un dénonce une injustice, un scandale, un crime dans "les actualités amusantes ou pas", m'est il possible de lui mettre un "grrr" pour dire "je suis d'accord avec toi et je like" pour incrémenter son compte, ou cela va-t-il au contraire décrémenter son compte ?... Ce qui en l'occurrence reviendrait à l'inverse du but recherché.


----------



## Sly54 (2 Juin 2020)

Human-Fly a dit:


> m'est il possible de lui mettre un "grrr" pour dire "je suis d'accord avec toi et je like" pour incrémenter son compte, ou cela va-t-il au contraire décrémenter son compte ?


Le _grrr_ vaut zéro, Anthony en avait parlé quelque part…


----------



## Human-Fly (2 Juin 2020)

Sly54 a dit:


> Le _grrr_ vaut zéro, Anthony en avait parlé quelque part…



Ok. 
J'avais loupé le post auquel tu fais référence. 
Merci.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (2 Juin 2020)

Zut, quelques fois j'utilise le "grr" pour le contenu du lien : qqc qui n'est pas top et qu'on aimerait bien changer/ne plus voir
Mais en parler est bien.


----------



## Human-Fly (2 Juin 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> Zut, quelques fois j'utilise le "grr" pour le contenu du lien : qqc qui n'est pas top et qu'on aimerait bien changer/ne plus voir
> Mais en parler est bien.



C'est exactement par rapport à ce genre de situations que je posais ma question. 
Je ne pense donc pas me servir souvent du smiley "grrr".

Dans ton cas, si tu te rappelles avoir mis récemment un "grrr" à quelqu'un, je crois que tu peux revenir sur le post en question, et retirer ton "grrr" ou le remplacer par un "up" ou ce que tu veux.
Mais je ne sais pas si ça va incrémenter à posteriori... 


En même temps, tout ça n'est pas bien important non plus.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (2 Juin 2020)

Oui, cela n'a pas vraiment d'importance


----------



## CBi (10 Juin 2020)

J'ai eu la curiosité d'aller voir la liste de mes messages et j'ai eu la joie de découvrir que le Forum MacGé en garde la liste complète, depuis le premier, le jour de mon inscription en 2004, où je demandais si il était possible de relier mon iPod à iTunes via USB sur ma "deuxième machine" d'alors, un imac bleu 333 (les iPods se synchronisaient alors via Firewire avec un Mac, et via USB avec un PC)...
Et vous, comment avez-vous commencé ?


----------



## peyret (10 Juin 2020)

Ben, pour ma part..... inscrit en 2001....
messages le plus ancien en 10/2019..... où sont donc passé les plus anciens ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (10 Juin 2020)

peyret a dit:


> Ben, pour ma part..... inscrit en 2001....
> messages le plus ancien en 10/2019..... où sont donc passé les plus anciens ?
> Voir la pièce jointe 177627


Clique sur "View older results" 

Mon message le plus ancien : un bug de iOS
(je ne compte pas ma présentation)


----------



## aCLR (10 Juin 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> Clique sur "View older results"


Ouf, je n'ai pas eu à faire de support !


----------



## peyret (10 Juin 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> Clique sur "View older results"
> 
> Mon message le plus ancien : un bug de iOS
> (je ne compte pas ma présentation)



Merci, @ecatomb ... c'est vrai qu'il fallait la voir la case en bas à droite....


----------



## Sly54 (10 Juin 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> Clique sur "View older results"


Macomaniac a juste 70 clics à faire


----------



## aCLR (10 Juin 2020)

peyret a dit:


> c'est vrai qu'il fallait la voir la case en bas à droite....


Elle n'était pas sur ta capture d'écran non plus…


----------



## Human-Fly (10 Juin 2020)

CBi a dit:


> J'ai eu la curiosité d'aller voir la liste de mes messages et j'ai eu la joie de découvrir que le Forum MacGé en garde la liste complète, depuis le premier, le jour de mon inscription en 2004, où je demandais si il était possible de relier mon iPod à iTunes via USB sur ma "deuxième machine" d'alors, un imac bleu 333 (les iPods se synchronisaient alors via Firewire avec un Mac, et via USB avec un PC)...
> Et vous, comment avez-vous commencé ?



Excellente question ! 


J'ai commencé dans les forums techniques.
Ma première "obsession", ici, était de faire cohabiter *deux OS dans un seul ordinateur*, un iMacG4. C'était en 2005.

Depuis, je me suis éparpillé et ai posté un peu partout y-compris dans des forums aujourd'hui fermés. Le forum privé du premier "Club MacG", le forum "Rendez-Vous", le Comptoir...


Je compte une majorité de posts dans les forums non-techniques. 

Par contre, si l'on considère uniquement les threads que j'ai ouverts, c'est l'inverse. Il y a une majorité de threads techniques*... *


----------



## Romuald (10 Juin 2020)

En 2006, après un passage dans 'présentez-vous' j'ai exposé mon premier problème, lié à MacGe et non à OS9 : le site n'était pas 'responsive', et mon iMac G3 en 800*600 - je suis bigleux - ne pouvait pas afficher toute la largeur. Mais ça faisait un bout de temps que je parcourais le site sans être inscrit.
Ce fut le premier d'une série de problèmes techniques restés sans réponse (d'autres en ont eu, je vous rassure), l'inconvénient d'être  informaticien et d'avoir en conséquence essayé plein de choses avant de demander de l'aide.

Sinon comme Human-Fly la majorité de mon "activité" se déroule maintenant au bar, où l'ambiance a bien changé depuis le départ de La Horde© et la suppression des boules rouges


----------



## patlek (10 Juin 2020)

Moi, j' aimerais bien savoir si sur macgé, il y aurait des anciens du forum Beberz BBS (zebob, tusk, beber, ...)


----------



## daffyb (10 Juin 2020)

inscrit en 2001 pour... répondre à une question... et ne pas avoir de réponse de l'initiateur du fil 





						Connexion internet MacOS 8.1
					

Un de mes amis est l'heureux détenteur d'un Powerbook 1400cs/133 sous MacOS 8.1, et il est passé me voir afin de vérifier que sa bécane peut accéder à internet. Je récupère une carte modem PCMCIA (TDK DF2814 en 33.6) sur un vieux PC portable. Joie et bonheur, le MAc reconnait la carte et la...




					forums.macg.co


----------



## melaure (10 Juin 2020)

C'est un peu le bazard pour trouver le message le plus ancien, il n'y a que 34 pages à chaque fois, et il faut re-cliquer sur view older.

Bon après 24 ou 25 clicks sur older, j'ai enfin mon premier post !

C'était après la commande de mon TI-550 pour discuter des délais de livraisons. Rigolo de retrouver ça avec une FNAC a la ramasse et une commande annulée puis repassée chez IC 


J'en profite pour relire quelques sujets de fin 2001 auxquels j'ai participé ... super sympa. Mais quand je relis tout ces bricolages, tout ce qu'on pouvait faire, je comprend pourquoi j'avais autant la fibre, et pourquoi Cook m'a quasi dégouté de la pomme depuis quelques années ... une époque sans bobos !


----------



## patlek (10 Juin 2020)

MOu message le plus ancien serait de 2003: et j' étais un angel a l' époque, volant au secours d' une ame en détresse (C' est bo!!!)


"En cause de nombreux kernel panic il peut aussi y avoir les barrettes de ram... S" il elles ont été achetées chez un pciste;
j' en sais quelque chose... et pourtant techtool ne détectait rien d' anormal sur les test de barrettes ( C' est le CD hardware test d' apple qui a détecté l' erreur...)

Et pour les problèmes de réveil (qui semblent assez répandus) Dans les préférence système a économie d' énergie j' ai fini par mettre Suspensiion de l' activité de l' ordinateur sur "jamais"
(pour l' ecran j' ai du laisser sur 15 ou 20 mn.. et depuis plus de problème de réveil"

Maintenant, je suis plus un angel, je ne vais jamais dans les forums techniques tenter d' aider les povs personnes en détresse... Je les laisse dans leur caca!!!!


----------



## Aquilane (11 Juin 2020)

J’ai détéré mon plus vieux message... 16/03/2006.

sur quelle boîte m'a t'on envoyé ce mail en CCI





						sur quelle boîte m'a t'on envoyé ce mail en CCI
					

Bonjour  j'ai de nombreuses boites e-mail (une bonne vingtaine, une pour chaque activité) sur laposte.net (en fait j'ai 4 boîtes mais j'utilise des alias).  Ensuite, tous mes e-mails sont reçus sur entourage 2004.  Quand je reçois un mail en CCI, comment puis-je savoir à QUEL e-mail il a...




					forums.macg.co
				




Ça ne nous rajeunit pas, tout ça...


----------



## aCLR (11 Juin 2020)

Sinon, pour ceux qui ne veulent pas s'embêter à cliquer autant de fois qu'ils ont été bavards sur la page des messages postés, en passant par le menu forums puis _les sujets qu'on a créé_ ou bien _les sujets auxquels on a contribué_, c'est moins fastidieux ! On atteint le premier message bien plus rapidement.


----------



## melaure (11 Juin 2020)

Pas bête, j'ai essayé avec la date mais on ne peut pas filtrer sur une plage. Le moteur de recherche est quand même nettement moins bien que sur l'ancien forum. Monde Apple oblige, on simplifie au max ! (voir à l'excès).


----------



## peyret (11 Juin 2020)

melaure a dit:


> Le moteur de recherche est quand même nettement moins bien que sur l'ancien forum.



Je passe toujours par google pour faire une recherche, c'est plus rapide et on a des réponses.... Alors que la recherche du forum ne trouve rien......


----------



## r e m y (13 Juin 2020)

Avec près de 42000 messages depuis août 2000, je vous laisse calculer combien de fois il me faudrait cliquer sur "view older" pour arriver au tout premier... j'ai laissé tomber ☹️


----------



## Romuald (13 Juin 2020)

Feignant !


----------



## melaure (13 Juin 2020)

C'est juste le double des clicks qu'il ma fallu ... franchement ...


----------



## macomaniac (14 Juin 2020)

*30* messages par page => bloc de *34* pages = *1020* messages => *41482* messages / *1020* = *41* (arrondi) presse-bouton.


----------



## aCLR (14 Juin 2020)

Il y a deux clics à effectuer pour aller de la 1re page du bloc de 34 pages à la 34e. L'arrondi est à multiplier par deux. Autrement, pour s'épargner du clic…


aCLR a dit:


> Sinon, pour ceux qui ne veulent pas s'embêter à cliquer autant de fois qu'ils ont été bavards sur la page des messages postés, en passant par le menu forums puis _les sujets qu'on a créé_ ou bien _les sujets auxquels on a contribué_, c'est moins fastidieux ! On atteint le premier message bien plus rapidement.


----------



## Lio70 (17 Juin 2020)

En retombant sur mes premiers messages, j'ai relu le fil de l'AES organisée par Foguenne et moi-même à Liège en décembre 2004, un peu triste de voir beaucoup de disparus, quelle que soit la nature du départ. Avait aussi participé Lemmy  même s'il n'était pas sur la liste.

AES Liège 2004

Je me souviens que mon premier avatar était la tête d'Harold Lloyd, à laquelle j'avais ajouté les fils blancs des écouteurs d'iPod. Pourquoi suis-je passé à une photo de mes pompes? Je ne m'en souviens même plus .


----------



## Lio70 (17 Juin 2020)

Toujours en 2004, certains sociologues amateurs voulaient savoir s'il existait un profil d'utilisateur Mac. Nous avions bien rigolé avec la réponse de certains :



> - les macusers sont des gens bien sous tous rapports, au physique avantageux et aux revenus décents, qui ont de l'informatique un usage convivial et raisonné, créatif et ouvert, élégant et décontracté, intense parfois mais compatible et même complémentaire avec une foule d'autres centres d'intérêt.
> 
> - donc assez faciles à distinguer des pcusers : eux sont sales, odorants, ils portent des pantalons en velours avec des baskets   , ceux qui savent lire en profitent assez peu. Ils passent l'intégralité de leurs loisirs à manger leurs enfants et à réinstaller Windows. Leur maigre salaire est bien vite dilapidé en antivirus médiocres, en clavier de rechange et en appareils photos numériques non reconnus sur leur pc, petits matériels qu'ils vont acheter à Surcouf en garant leur Lada en double file (75 euros d'amende à chaque fois - le pcuser est un transgresseur qui vole aussi de la musique sur internet aux authentiques amoureux de l'art que sont les éditeurs de compil de Claude François, je parle des Majors)...Le dimanche le pcuser déjeune chez ses beaux-parents un plat en sauce un peu lourd, certains ont même un berger allemand. Le pcuser part en vacances dans de curieux cubes en béton dans le sud de la France (ou de l'Espagne s'il n'a pas les moyens de rester en France). Le pcuser peine souvent à satisfaire sa femme ce qui rend sa vie familiale houleuse. Le pcuser, enfin, cet autre, cet inconnu surtout, ce frère peut-être, on ne le connait pas ou si peu...   que franchement cela reste un thread sans intérêt.





> un mac user c'est une personne aimable pleine de bonnes volontés, le sourire aux lèvres qui quitte son ibook, ses video conf pleines de rires avec ses potes sur ichat et isight pour passer son temps à réparer, à nettoyer, à désinfecter et à tenter d'installer et réinstaller des trucs soient disant plug and play sur les PC de ses proches (8 heures ces 2 derniers jours pour virer un p... de virus sur le pc de ma cops + 1 après midi infructueuse pour tenter (je dis bien tenter) d'installer une webcam et utiliser la videoconf avec aim 5.5 sur celui de ma môman! OUF !)
> et qui ne doit pas la ramener de trop avec les avantages de ses machines apple car cela les énerve "tu commences à être sectaire fred avec ton mac..."





> le macuser sait parler aux femmes!!! Seulement il en est réduit a chasser la gazelle sur les forums internet ;p





> le Mac-User est un esprit sain dans un corps sain, parfaitement intégré la société. Il laisse les psys à ces névrosés de PC-User





> Le mac-user s'habille en noir et mange des sushis. Il a un chat (...) Le pc-user a un gros chien affectueux qui bave et vous saute dessus de manière envahissante.





> [Chez le pc-user] le clavier est gras, crasseux, des miettes de tabac et de pain entre les touches sont facilement perçues, quelques taches rouges oranges de part et d'autres de ce dernier (diagnostic : il fume, mange au dessus du clavier et aime les spaghettis bolognaise avec un morceau de baguette)



Et un qui se prenait plus au sérieux :



> le mac user aime l'art en général et le design de bon gout. Il aime aussi se sentir dans une communauté et faire partie d'une sorte d'élite. Il est aussi de bon ton pour lui de faire du prosélitisme autour de lui en vantant les mérites et les avantages à utiliser un ordinateur d'Apple.



qui avait reçu cette réponse :



> Moi j'aime surtout la bière et les rots mais bon... on peut pas être parfait


----------



## Madalvée (17 Juin 2020)

" Ils passent l'intégralité de leurs loisirs à manger leurs enfants et à réinstaller Windows"

Mort de rire, 80 % des sujets ouverts actuellement sur MacGé sont des demandes d'aide à la Clean Install…


----------



## Human-Fly (17 Juin 2020)

Lio70 a dit:


> En retombant sur mes premiers messages, j'ai relu le fil de l'AES organisée par Foguenne et moi-même à Liège en décembre 2004, un peu triste de voir beaucoup de disparus, quelle que soit la nature du départ. Avait aussi participé Lemmy  même s'il n'était pas sur la liste.
> 
> AES Liège 2004
> 
> Je me souviens que mon premier avatar était la tête d'Harold Lloyd, à laquelle j'avais ajouté les fils blancs des écouteurs d'iPod. Pourquoi suis-je passé à une photo de mes pompes? Je ne m'en souviens même plus .




Je suis arrivé à peu près un an après toi, mais j'ai tout de même eu le temps de connaître cette époque haute en couleurs...  
D'excellents souvenirs!


----------



## Romuald (17 Juin 2020)

Madalvée a dit:


> Mort de rire, 80 % des sujets ouverts actuellement sur MacGé sont des demandes d'aide à la Clean Install…


Forcément, ce sont des switchers qui essaient d'installer à la manière PC


----------



## La mouette (17 Juin 2020)

Bon et bien salut, ça faisait un certain temps que La Mouette n'avait rien posté. Salut Human-Fly


----------



## boodou (18 Juin 2020)

Salut La mouette !
Allez, d’autres avatars du passé glorieux vont refaire surface


----------



## Human-Fly (18 Juin 2020)

La mouette a dit:


> Bon et bien salut, ça faisait un certain temps que La Mouette n'avait rien posté. Salut Human-Fly



Content de te revoir !  

Un peu de nostalgie, par ici...
 Mais elle ne reste jamais totalement mouette !


----------



## melaure (18 Juin 2020)

boodou a dit:


> Salut La mouette !
> Allez, d’autres avatars du passé glorieux vont refaire surface



On a parfois changé ... j'ai trainé quelques avatars d'archers elfiques pendant un moment avant de changer pour DS9


----------



## r e m y (19 Juin 2020)

J'ai assez peu changé d'avatar.
Le tout premier devait être 
	

		
			
		

		
	






ce qui dans la signature se traduisait en


----------



## Human-Fly (19 Juin 2020)

r e m y a dit:


> J'ai assez peu changé d'avatar.
> Le tout premier devait être
> 
> 
> ...



Je m'en souviens... 
J'adorais cet avatar et le smiley personnalisé animé qui allait avec !


----------



## Jura39 (19 Juin 2020)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Je m'en souviens...
> J'adorais cet avatar et le smiley personnalisé animé qui allait avec !


Ah oui , je me souviens aussi de cet avatar


----------



## flotow (19 Juin 2020)

Madalvée a dit:


> Mort de rire, 80 % des sujets ouverts actuellement sur MacGé sont des demandes d'aide à la Clean Install…


Et 100% sont résolus par macomaniac ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (20 Juin 2020)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Avant, au lieu des "j'aime" on avait les boules vertes et les boules rouges (vert pour les posts qu'on appréciait et rouge pour ceux avec lesquels on n'était pas d'accord) - L'avantage de ce système est qu'on pouvait laisser un message qui accompagnait le coup de boule rouge ou verte !



C'était fun ça, j'ai pas connu.



thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ps : il y a 15 ans, j'aurais grimpé dans les Cimaises en 4 coups de cuillère à pot, maintenant, le temps que je me prépare psychologiquement, je suis déjà fatigué !


@thebiglebowsky il n'y a pas que l'âge, des artères, rien qu'après tous mes efforts, au saut du lit, je suis prête à retourner au pieux !


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Juin 2020)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Avant, au lieu des "j'aime" on avait les boules vertes et les boules rouges (vert pour les posts qu'on appréciait et rouge pour ceux avec lesquels on n'était pas d'accord) - L'avantage de ce système est qu'on pouvait laisser un message qui accompagnait le coup de boule rouge ou verte !


Tu oublies la puissance de celui qui mettait un coup de boule, un rouge  par Alèm ça faisait méchamment redescendre ta côte...


----------



## Lio70 (22 Juin 2020)

r e m y a dit:


> ce qui dans la signature se traduisait en


C'est l'excellent Poildep qui nous avait fait notre avatar en icône animée. Rendons-lui hommage. Je me souviens de la mienne mais (mode déculpabilisation ON) "elle s'est perdue" (mode déculpabilisation OFF) quand j'ai changé d'avatar. J'ai l'impression que ce changement eut lieu il y a des lustres et pourtant, lorsqu'il eut lieu, une certaine époque macgéenne était déjà révolue.


----------



## daffyb (22 Juin 2020)

je me souviens de @minime qui a disparu


----------



## CBi (22 Juin 2020)

J'avais redessiné mon avatar pour conserver les étoiles le jour où elles ont disparu des fonctions du forum,  et je n'ai pas changé depuis (comme le Général de Gaulle, j'en suis resté à mes 2 étoiles  )​


----------



## r e m y (23 Juin 2020)

Lio70 a dit:


> C'est l'excellent Poildep qui nous avait fait notre avatar en icône animée. Rendons-lui hommage. Je me souviens de la mienne mais (mode déculpabilisation ON) "elle s'est perdue" (mode déculpabilisation OFF) quand j'ai changé d'avatar. J'ai l'impression que ce changement eut lieu il y a des lustres et pourtant, lorsqu'il eut lieu, une certaine époque macgéenne était déjà révolue.



Honte à moi, je ne retrouvais pas le pseudo de Poildep qui avait créé tous ces avatars "disco"...


----------



## Luc G (23 Juin 2020)

Salut les vieux croûtons (et les autres, je ne suis pas sectaire). Ça fait plaisir de voir des pseudos qu'on a téléfréquentés activement il y a des lustres ! Bon, les forums de MacGé sont un peu trop propres sur eux maintenant pour que j'y traîne autant mais il m'arrive quand même de jeter un œil au bar mais pas que (parfois, j'ai envie d'avoir un problème sur un mac, rien que pour pouvoir bénéficier des compétences de macomaniac qui me sidère toujours autant avec ce qu'il sait, la façon dont il aborde les problèmes et la clarté qu'il arrive à avoir dans ses explications sur des domaines qu'il n'est pas vraiment facile de présenter). Longue vie à tous !


----------



## boodou (23 Juin 2020)

Salut Luc G !
On se fait un petit revival 

sinon niveau design, ergonomie, UE, ce forum n’est plus géré par des Apple users ?? C’est franchement devenu une usine à gaz , visuellement indigeste


----------



## Romuald (23 Juin 2020)

boodou a dit:


> géré par des Apple users


/mode vieuxcon on
Les apple users d'aujourd'hui sont essentiellement des iphone users. Ceci explique peut-être cela
/mode


----------



## boodou (23 Juin 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> /mode vieuxcon on
> Les apple users d'aujourd'hui sont essentiellement des iphone users. Ceci explique peut-être cela
> /mode


Bah justement la version iOS de ce fofo est franchement mal pensée !


----------



## r e m y (24 Juin 2020)

boodou a dit:


> Bah justement la version iOS de ce fofo est franchement mal pensée !



"Penser".... un verbe totalement tombé en désuétude [emoji17]


----------



## aCLR (24 Juin 2020)

r e m y a dit:


> "Penser".... un verbe totalement tombé en désuétude [emoji17]


Oui ! Aujourd'hui, on panse !


----------



## baron (24 Juin 2020)

Et je panse, donc j'essuie…


----------



## TimeCapsule (24 Juin 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> Oui ! Aujourd'hui, on panse !



Bâté un jour...


----------



## boodou (24 Juin 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> Oui ! Aujourd'hui, on panse !



Donc certains sujets seraient des panse-bêtes ?


----------



## r e m y (24 Juin 2020)

boodou a dit:


> Donc certains sujets seraient des panse-bêtes ?



Ça doit être ce qu'on appelle mettre son veto. [emoji848]


----------



## loustic (26 Juin 2020)

Salut à toute l'équipe des vieux machins (machines) qui ont permis à MacG de grandir.
Loustic pense à vous tous affectueusement.


----------



## r e m y (26 Juin 2020)

Salut loustic!

Tu crois que c'est nous qui avons fait grandir MacG?
On serait donc responsables de ce que c'est devenu? 

Pas sûr qu'on puisse en être fier, alors... ☹️


----------



## Lio70 (28 Juin 2020)

Content de revoir LucG.
Où est Aricosec ? "Dernière visite en 2009".
Et Tatouille, un mec bien et compétent, un peu abrasif sur le forum développement certes mais bien, parti sans laisser d'adresse...
Et notre Sonnyboy ainsi que Robertav et ses croissants ?

Ahh... combien de personnes n'ont pas mis à jour le lien vers leur page dotMac disparue, dans leur profil ou signature... 

Je viens de voir que le compte AIM que j'utilisais il y a 15 ans dans iChat existe toujours, mais avec l'application Messages, fini de voir les anciens "buddies" et de rejoindre les salles de conversation. Ah, le "toubarvert", ça vous dit quelque chose? Quand c'était toujours là techniquement, y'avait plus personne depuis un bail ; j'aurais pu me faire arrêter pour vagabondage...

Faudrait relancer un truc.


----------



## Lio70 (28 Juin 2020)

Erreur


----------



## Amok (6 Juillet 2020)

Lio70 a dit:


> Erreur


Je vois que Lio70 est toujours aussi adroit... 
Et je constate être resté vert à titre honorifique, je suppose...


----------



## Human-Fly (6 Juillet 2020)

Amok a dit:


> Je vois que Lio70 est toujours aussi adroit...
> Et je constate être resté vert à titre honorifique, je suppose...






C'est le violet qui t'allait le mieux, mais ça fait un moment qu'ils n'ont plus ça en magasin... 
Quant à Lio70, je pense qu'il voulait rendre hommage à la petite blague d'aCLR ayant préféré laisser en l'état *ce post de Romuald*. 
Si tu as quelques minutes à perdre, tu peux y aller faire un tour et jeter un coup d'œil aux posts suivants... 

Comme tu peux le constater sur les deniers posts de ce thread, il reste quelques survivants de l'époque durant laquelle tu sévissais... Euh !... Tu excellais en tant que super modérateur... 

Et puis il y a des nouveaux intéressants, aussi !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (7 Juillet 2020)

J'ai retrouvé une photo de bébert qui s'amusait à terroriser Kernic et Panel !  
Souvenirs, souvenirs !


----------



## boninmi (7 Juillet 2020)

Ça serait bien un fil où on pourrait retrouver les pseudos de tous les bannis ou de tout ceux qui sont partis volontairement ou dans l'au delà .


----------



## thebiglebowsky (7 Juillet 2020)

boninmi a dit:


> Ça serait bien un fil où on pourrait retrouver les pseudos de tous les bannis ou de tout ceux qui sont partis volontairement ou dans l'au delà .


Ce serait bien, effectivement !
Mais je crois que ce serait difficilement réalisable en pratique, surtout pour ceux qui sont partis dans l'au-delà ! 
Je veux bien y aller pour me renseigner, mais ... le plus tard possible !


----------



## Human-Fly (7 Juillet 2020)

boninmi a dit:


> Ça serait bien un fil où on pourrait retrouver les pseudos de tous les bannis ou de tout ceux qui sont partis volontairement ou dans l'au delà .




Pour ceux que ça pourrait intéresser, Dragao est en pleine forme...


----------



## r e m y (7 Juillet 2020)

Des nouvelles de DosJones?
Pendant le confinement, en faisant du rangement, je suis retombé sur un lot de disquettes 5"1/4 Apple ][ dont plusieurs notées "cracked by DosJones" [emoji846]


----------



## boodou (14 Juillet 2020)

Et patochman, bobbynountchak, sonnyboy, jpmiss, ponkhead ? (Y a une longue liste en fait ...  )


----------



## thebiglebowsky (16 Juillet 2020)

Un fil qui nous avait fait p..... de rire à l'époque, c'était "*façon grands peintres*" initié, si je ne me trompe par DocEvil et dans lequel on s'amusait à détourner des tableaux célèbres ... 

Un tel sujet aurait bien sa place dans le portfolio !


----------



## Romuald (16 Juillet 2020)

On pourrait le relancer, tout a du plus ou moins disparaitre au fur et à mesure des upgrades et changements vBull et XenForo. Sauf que ça prend du temps de bidouiller des photos, il n'y aura que les vieux cons comme toi et moi pour s'y essayer :sifflote:


----------



## flotow (16 Juillet 2020)

r e m y a dit:


> Des nouvelles de DosJones?
> Pendant le confinement, en faisant du rangement, je suis retombé sur un lot de disquettes 5"1/4 Apple ][ dont plusieurs notées "cracked by DosJones" [emoji846]


Depande à P77, il a retrouvé le chemin des forums !


----------



## Oracle (22 Novembre 2020)

Lors de mon arrivée sur MacG, je n'avais déjà plus de mac "moderne" à la maison, je bidouillais de vieilles machines rachetées d'occasion. Ce n'est qu'en 2005 que j'ai racheté un Mac récent, or cela coïncide avec une époque d'activité professionnelle intense, et donc de désintoxication des forums en général. Du coup, même si je suis l'actualité quotidiennement, je n'ai jamais été très actif sur les forums. Et les années passant... ça va bientôt faire 20 ans.

Je n'ai pas changé d'avatar depuis le premier jour, fidèle à mon bon vieux Lexan, joueur de ShufflePuck buveur de Champagne  je jouais à ça sur un PowerBook à trackball intégré, c'était plutôt bien adapté pour contrôler le palet!


----------



## WebOliver (24 Novembre 2020)

flotow a dit:


> Depande à P77, il a retrouvé le chemin des forums !


Moi aussi.


----------



## gKatarn (24 Novembre 2020)

J'ai cru voir passer un *violet*.


----------



## WebOliver (24 Novembre 2020)

gKatarn a dit:


> J'ai cru voir passer un *violet*.


Ah ouais, quand même


----------



## tirhum (24 Novembre 2020)

gKatarn a dit:


> J'ai cru voir passer un *violet*.


C'est l'heure de vider ta poche...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Novembre 2020)

WebOliver a dit:


> Moi aussi.


Arf ! Salut Webo ! 
Bisous de ma part à Flat Eric !


----------



## r e m y (26 Novembre 2020)

tout le monde ! [emoji137]‍♂️


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (26 Novembre 2020)

Happy ThanksGiving to all members, the older than younger


----------



## Fab'Fab (1 Décembre 2020)

Je passe une fois par an.
Toujours les mêmes.
Incroyable.


----------



## sonnyboy (12 Janvier 2021)

Membre supprimé 2 a dit:


> i' sont tous morts mon colonel...


pas moi... votre pire cauchemar est toujours là..


----------



## Fab'Fab (12 Janvier 2021)

Ouais, enfin maintenant, c'est plus comme ça, hein...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Janvier 2021)

sonnyboy a dit:


> pas moi... votre pire cauchemar est toujours là..


Oh non !!!!! Pas le tombé de futal !!!!!  ...


----------



## Jura39 (12 Janvier 2021)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Ouais, enfin maintenant, c'est plus comme ça, hein...
> Voir la pièce jointe 208773


Nous vieillissons tous


----------



## Panpan9219 (12 Janvier 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Je suis jeune inscrit , mais j'ai l'âge de mes artères


Bien dit, C'est dans la tête le jour ou tu arrête de te battre, de intéresser aux autres tu est mort . Mon saint patron Saint Michel (les Paras) m'a souvent dit ce n'est pas ton heure ta mission n'est pas terminée, donc je continue. Je lui ai dit qu'il me fallait 7 vies, pour faire encore ce qui me passionnais


----------



## Panpan9219 (12 Janvier 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> @Jura39 :
> 
> C'est marrant, quand on arrive à un certain âge, un âge ou on en a plus "derrière que devant", on s'amuse tous à regarder dans le rétroviseur avec une certaine nostalgie ... Ce n'est pas "mal", mais naturel !
> 
> ...


Alors toi mon camarade t'est parti pour être centenaire, avec cette optique que j'admire.


----------



## dool (13 Janvier 2021)

Oh ! My ! Doc !
Je viens de faire deux trucs incroyables : me connecter sur ma vieille boite hotmail pour réinitialiser un mot de passe pour venir ici (qui pourrait être le troisième truc en fait)!
Je viens de sortir les mouchoirs et ce n'est pas pour essuyer l'Amok. J'ai dépoussiéré quelques pages et ravie de voir vos vieux pseudos les piliers. Un énorme câlin à Zebig (juste par ce que je viens de te voir connecté) et de bonnes claques au derrière aux autres ! Je vous attends sur le quai 21  !


----------



## Powerdom (21 Avril 2021)

16.000 ça s'arrose !


----------



## flotow (21 Avril 2021)

Powerdom a dit:


> Voir la pièce jointe 223743
> 
> 
> 16.000 ça s'arrose !


Les frites, les frites !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Avril 2021)

Powerdom a dit:


> 16.000 ça s'arrose !


16.000 messages !!!   ... Allez, encore 10 réactions pour arriver à 8.000 et, comme Forrest Gump ... J'arrête ! 
Frites pour tout le monde !


----------



## Toum'aï (21 Avril 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Allez, encore 10 réactions pour arriver à 8.000


Je contribue !


----------



## Powerdom (21 Avril 2021)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Je contribue !


idem


----------



## Toum'aï (21 Avril 2021)

Ayè


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Avril 2021)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Ayè​


Bon OK ! J'arrête !  

Mais ...   ... je viens de m'apercevoir que le compteur des 8.000 est dépassé ! Le compte "rond" est fichu ! Je suis donc obligé de continuer jusque 10.000 !!!!! 

Vous croyiez vous être débarrassés de moi comme ça, bande de nases ?  ... Les photos de poilus ont encore de beaux jours devant elles !  ... Enfin ! J'espère !


----------



## Sly54 (21 Avril 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Mais ...  ... je viens de m'apercevoir que le compteur des 8.000 est dépassé ! Le compte "rond" est fichu ! Je suis donc obligé de continuer jusque 10.000 !!!!!


Mais non, on va te mettre des coups de boule rouges…


----------



## boninmi (21 Avril 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Bon OK ! J'arrête !
> 
> Mais ...   ... je viens de m'apercevoir que le compteur des 8.000 est dépassé ! Le compte "rond" est fichu ! Je suis donc obligé de continuer jusque 10.000 !!!!!
> 
> Vous croyiez vous être débarrassés de moi comme ça, bande de nases ?  ... Les photos de poilus ont encore de beaux jours devant elles !  ... Enfin ! J'espère !


Je me disais aussi, que vont devenir ses poilus ...


----------



## TimeCapsule (21 Avril 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Vous croyiez vous être débarrassés de moi comme ça, bande de nases ?  ... Les photos de poilus ont encore de beaux jours devant elles !  ... Enfin ! J'espère !





Sly54 a dit:


> Mais non, on va te mettre des coups de boule rouges…


Pas bien brillant, tout ça ! 

Deux mesures à prendre d'urgence : te mettre en collier un AirTags ce qui nous évitera de cavaler sans cesse à te recherche (ton minaudage avec la minette à la voiture décorée est encore dans tous les esprits )
Ensuite, j'ai pensé à la voie médicamenteuse. J'ai retrouvé dans une vieille valise d'archives qu'on m'avait confié LA solution :




​Comme quoi le progrès...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Avril 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Ensuite, j'ai pensé à la voie médicamenteuse. J'ai retrouvé dans une vieille valise d'archives qu'on m'avait confié LA solution :


 ... Mais où as tu trouvé ça ???? ...


----------



## aCLR (21 Avril 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ... Mais où as tu trouvé ça ???? ...


Tendre une perche de cette envergure est strictement interdit !


----------



## melaure (26 Avril 2021)

Excellent !


----------



## Fab'Fab (7 Mai 2021)




----------



## gKatarn (7 Mai 2021)

Tiens, un bellâtre


----------



## Fab'Fab (7 Mai 2021)

Tiens, un tropper à fuites


----------



## aCLR (7 Mai 2021)

Tiens un cinéaste !


----------



## Fab'Fab (7 Mai 2021)

ou ça ?


----------



## Romuald (7 Mai 2021)

En 3D qui plus est


----------



## Fab'Fab (7 Mai 2021)

N'en jetez plus !
Tiens allez, je vous mets un lien vers la bande annonce de mon dernier court


----------



## gKatarn (7 Mai 2021)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> ou ça ?


En 3 lettres ?


----------



## aCLR (7 Mai 2021)

gKatarn a dit:


> En 3 lettres ?


Et 47 secondes !


----------



## Powerdom (8 Mai 2021)

Avec Damien Jouillerot. On était voisin, mais il y a longtemps !


----------



## Toum'aï (10 Mai 2021)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> la bande annonce de mon dernier court


Ça pour être court, c'est court !


----------



## Oracle (14 Juin 2021)

Oh non, j'ai raté le jour de mes 20 ans sur MacG le mois dernier ! 
Bon bin je remballe les bouteilles  et les petits fours (ça vaut mieux, ça sent le bouc depuis le temps )
Bon allez, cheers quand même


----------



## Oracle (14 Juin 2021)

Oops la main lourde ! Les premiers effets des bulles...


----------



## Fab'Fab (14 Juin 2021)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Ça pour être court, c'est court !


Oui
Ca s'appelle une bande annonce


----------



## Toum'aï (14 Juin 2021)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Ca s'appelle une bande annonce


Oui mais 47 secondes...
Bon, j'avoue que je n'aime pas les bandes annonces qui racontent tout le film comme ici par exemple...


----------



## Jura39 (15 Juin 2021)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Oui mais 47 secondes...
> Bon, j'avoue que je n'aime pas les bandes annonces qui racontent tout le film comme ici par exemple...


Idem , j'aime pas


----------



## BucarestBoy (17 Juin 2021)

Au fait, je me demandais, à propos des anciens membres du forum (je suis un nouveau  ), que signifie "Club Mac G" que vous portez en dessous de votre nom ? Ca marque une appartenance à une secte ?


----------



## Neyres (17 Juin 2021)

BucarestBoy a dit:


> Ca marque une appartenance à une secte ?


Oui de la pire espèce ... 

Non je déconne


----------



## aCLR (17 Juin 2021)

Neyres a dit:


> Non je déconne


Nan ! Tu dis des sottises ! 



BucarestBoy a dit:


> que signifie "Club Mac G"



Le club macG est gratuit – contrairement au club iGen !
Il ne s'applique qu'au forum macgeneration.
Passé un certain nombre de messages, tu es automatiquement affilié au club macG.
Tu as accès à un sous-forum privé – invisible tant que tu n'as pas atteint le nombre de messages requis.
Ne me demande pas combien de messages faut-il au compteur pour en devenir membre, j'ai oublié…

Et ça n'a rien d'une secte… C'est un club !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Juin 2021)

Je crois que tu fais référence au club *iGen* qui, effectivement est payant.

Le club *MacG* c'est plutôt ceci (dixit Anthony) :

_Sur les forums on parle de « Club MacG », qui remonte aux années 2000, sur les sites on parle de « Club iGen ». *Le Club MacG est gratuit, automatiquement activé avoir publié 2 500 messages*, et permet notamment d’activer le thème sans publicités._

Pfffff ! grillé par aCLR !  _ _


----------



## BucarestBoy (17 Juin 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Je crois que tu fais référence au club *iGen* qui, effectivement est payant.
> 
> Le club *MacG* c'est plutôt ceci (dixit Anthony) :
> 
> ...


Super c'est clair ! (J'en suis loin 
Si c'est pas une secte pourquoi tu te fais appeler "Le Grand Gourou" ? 
Et aussi je me demandais si vraiment tous les intervenants sur les forums sont bénévoles ?


----------



## TimeCapsule (17 Juin 2021)

BucarestBoy a dit:


> Si c'est pas une secte pourquoi tu te fais appeler "Le Grand Gourou" ?
> Et aussi je me demandais si vraiment tous les intervenants sur les forums sont bénévoles ?


Il est des questions qu'il vaut mieux éviter de poser...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Juin 2021)

BucarestBoy a dit:


> Si c'est pas une secte pourquoi tu te fais appeler "Le Grand Gourou" ?


Un clin d'oeil à une série de la fin des années 60 ... "Skippy le kangourou" ... devenue Skippy le grand gourou !  

Bien entendu, tous les intervenants sur le forum, membres et modérateurs, sont bénévoles ... seuls les membres du staff MacGé sont rémunérés !


----------



## nicomarcos (17 Juin 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> "Skippy le kangourou" ... devenue Skippy le grand gourou !


----------



## Neyres (17 Juin 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> _ *Le Club MacG est gratuit, automatiquement activé avoir publié 2 500 messages*, et permet notamment d’activer le thème sans publicités._


Y a pas de rabais COVID ?


----------



## nicomarcos (17 Juin 2021)

Neyres a dit:


> Y a pas de rabais COVID ?


Et pour moi, mon maitre est trop radin


----------



## aCLR (17 Juin 2021)

(on évite de s'écarter du sujet les amis)
(le p'tit nouveau a sa réponse)
(on reprend une activité normale)
^^


----------



## BucarestBoy (17 Juin 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Un clin d'oeil à une série de la fin des années 60 ... "Skippy le kangourou" ... devenue Skippy le grand gourou !
> 
> Bien entendu, tous les intervenants sur le forum, membres et modérateurs, sont bénévoles ... seuls les membres du staff MacGé sont rémunérés !


J'en profite pour tous les remercier ! C'est pas avec les fiches de support d'Apple qu'on arriverait à résoudre tous nos problèmes... Ce forum me rend d'immenses services !


----------



## boninmi (17 Juin 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> (on évite de s'écarter du sujet les amis)
> (le p'tit nouveau a sa réponse)
> (on reprend une activité normale)
> ^^


Il faut peut-être lui signaler aussi que poster sur La Terrasse ne compte plus depuis quelque temps ...


----------



## BucarestBoy (17 Juin 2021)

J'ai quand même un truc à dire, en rapport avec le fil sur le fait d'avoir perdu de vue les fondateurs du forum etc...
Par les temps qui courent, on est très connecté et en même temps on se perd beaucoup de vue ! J'ai vécu en province (dans le Sud) puis en Ile de France, puis en Californie (San Francisco), et maintenant je suis en Roumanie... Je vous laisse imaginer le nombre de personnes que j'ai perdu de vue...
Donc à la fin on est obligé de s'assoir à La Terrasse, et d'être nostalgique. Voilà c'est dit...


----------



## r e m y (17 Juin 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Bien entendu, tous les intervenants sur le forum, membres et modérateurs, sont bénévoles ... seuls les membres du staff MacGé sont rémunérés !



Maintenant que j'y pense.... je me demande si on ne devrait pas monter un syndicat et traîner MacG devant les prud'hommes pour obtenir une juste rémunération (avec rappel sur les 20 dernières années, évidemment [emoji848] )


----------



## boninmi (17 Juin 2021)

r e m y a dit:


> Maintenant que j'y pense.... je me demande si on ne devrait pas monter un syndicat et traîner MacG devant les prud'hommes pour obtenir une juste rémunération (avec rappel sur les 20 dernières années, évidemment [emoji848] )


Sur Avosmac (Steve Jobs aie son âme) on était payé quand on faisait des piges.


----------



## aCLR (17 Juin 2021)

boninmi a dit:


> quand on faisait des piges.


M'enfin là on fait des posts…


----------



## boninmi (17 Juin 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> M'enfin là on fait des posts…


C'est rare qu'ils fassent au moins une page de revue ...


----------



## BucarestBoy (17 Juin 2021)

Ils servent jusqu'à quelle heure sur La Terrasse ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Juin 2021)

BucarestBoy a dit:


> Ils servent jusqu'à quelle heure sur La Terrasse ?


24H/24 et 7J/7


----------



## TimeCapsule (17 Juin 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> 24H/24 et 7J/7


C'est précisé ici :




​


----------



## aCLR (17 Juin 2021)

boninmi a dit:


> C'est rare qu'ils fassent au moins une page de revue ...


Note pour r e m y et son syndicat : ne seront donc comptabilisables aux prud'hommes que les messages équivalent à une page de revue !
Note (bis) pour r e m y et sa bande : faites les yeux doux à macomaniac, hé hé !


----------



## BucarestBoy (17 Juin 2021)

BucarestBoy a dit:


> Ils servent jusqu'à quelle heure sur La Terrasse ?





thebiglebowsky a dit:


> 24H/24 et 7J/7


Super ! Ca m'arrange parce que je ne peux sortir que la nuit !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Juin 2021)

BucarestBoy a dit:


> Super ! Ca m'arrange parce que je ne peux sortir que la nuit !


 ... Tu es en Roumanie et tu ne peux sortir que la nuit ... 
Mais p.... où est ma gousse d'ail que je l'accroche devant mon écran ?????


----------



## BucarestBoy (18 Juin 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ... Tu es en Roumanie et tu ne peux sortir que la nuit ...
> Mais p.... où est ma gousse d'ail que je l'accroche devant mon écran ?????


Voilà le jour se lève, je ne me sens plus en sécurité sur cette Terrasse. Je reviendrai une autre fois...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Juin 2021)

BucarestBoy a dit:


> Voilà le jour se lève, je ne me sens plus en sécurité sur cette Terrasse. Je reviendrai une autre fois...


Tu retournes au pieu ???


----------



## patlek (18 Juin 2021)

Les vampires, c' est des sortes de gros moustiques.


----------



## Anthony (18 Juin 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> seuls les membres du staff MacGé sont rémunérés !


Et encore (je m’occupe surtout des forums sur mon temps libre).


----------



## pouppinou (18 Juin 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> M'enfin là on fait des posts…


Des posts qui comme ceux de @macomaniac sont plus du SAV que d'autres font facturer à prix d'or, et je ne parle pas d'autres sujets où l'on fait gagner de l'argent aux demandeurs (cf. la procédure pour vice caché des CG de certain MAC), combien est le coût horaire d'un avocat et la prise en charge d'un dossier et combien au final les personnes reçoivent une nouvelle machine ou se font rembourser intégralement leur Mac de 10 ans d'âge ? 
Mais tu me répondras que l'altruisme est beaucoup plus enrichissant que les numéraires... et tu auras raison.


----------



## aCLR (18 Juin 2021)

On avait dit : eh biloute ?! Macgé c'est pas un SAV !?

Hé hé…


----------



## silvio (2 Août 2021)

boninmi a dit:


> Sur Avosmac (Steve Jobs aie son âme) on était payé quand on faisait des piges.


Ouep : grâce à mes super critiques de jeux qui m'ont fallu d'être blacklisté à vie sur CanardPC, j'ai pu m'offrir une tringle à rideau ...
Bon sinon ça gaze ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (2 Août 2021)

silvio a dit:


> Ouep : grâce à mes super critiques de jeux qui m'ont fallu d'être blacklisté à vie sur CanardPC, j'ai pu m'offrir une tringle à rideau ...
> Bon sinon ça gaze ?


Pendant des années j'ai aussi utilisé CanardWC, mais moi, sans tringler outre mesure !  ...


----------



## silvio (3 Août 2021)

Il ne fallait pas le boire : même effet que la fluorisation de l'eau


----------



## macinside (4 Août 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Bien entendu, tous les intervenants sur le forum, membres et modérateurs, sont bénévoles ... seuls les membres du staff MacGé sont rémunérés !



j'ai toujours été bénévole pour le forum, mais j'ai écris quelques articles pour MacGé et même que j'ai été déclaré aux impôts ! (et ça me fera quelques centimes pour ma retraite !)


----------



## Neyres (4 Août 2021)

Il y a une retraite pour le Dieu des Forums ?


----------



## macinside (4 Août 2021)

jamais, je prône le bannissement de tous et il y a du boulot !


----------



## Powerdom (23 Décembre 2021)

En cette froide soirée d’hiver, j’étais de passage à Lyon. Je me dis, tiens tu as du temps pourquoi ne pas passer au bar de Macgé ?

il y a sans doute du monde que tu connais. J’aime bien le bar l’ambiance y est chaleureuse et sa déco en bois sombre, ses cuivres, ses fauteuils rouge lui donnent un air cosy.

Des photos de @SirDeck et de @Toum'aï accrochés au mur faisaient leur effet. J’ai pas eu trop de mal pour me parker, il faut dire que l’endroit est connu de ses habitués et l’adresse tenue secrète par ses membres.

En entrant, affalé dans un fauteuil rouge, un chat sur les genoux, j’ai tout de suite reconnu @thebiglebowsky . Une bière Belge dans une main, il parlait avec un grand gars accoudé au bar. À son accent j’ai reconnu également @Jura39 qui sifflotait un Pontarlier Sapin accompagné de ses glaçons.

Un peu plus loin dans un petit box pour 4 personnes à l'éclairage tamisé, deux joueurs étaient penchés autour d’un jeu dont ils étaient les seuls à comprendre les règles. La luxueuse boite en bois à demi ouverte faisait voir son titre : Le jeu des mots. @macomaniac et @loustic étaient en pleine partie et rigolaient bien. Accoudés au bar, ils étaient plusieurs à écouter au autre membre. iI avait un dragon tatoué sur son bras. @HumanFly tentait de faire trouver un titre de film à plusieurs amateurs de bière en leur montrant des photos depuis son macbook. Celui qui parlait le plus fort avait une pipe dans la bouche. J’ai alors reconnu @aCLR. @nicomarcos, @patlek, @Moonwalker et @Romuald étaient également de la partie. Ils se marraient bien et trouvaient que quand meme ce film là n’était pas évident à deviner !

Je les ai regardé un peu, mais guère cinéphile, je n’ai pas participé à ce jeu. Au fond sur une table haute, dans un coin tranquille trônaient 4 iMac 27 pouces. Un écran au dessus de la table indiquait : Ne pas déranger permanence informatique des forums. J’ai reconnu @Sly54 que j’avais déjà rencontré aux prises avec un débutant qui avait effacé son DD. A coté de lui @Locke utilisait un mac pour mettre à jour ses stats sur le coronavirus. Je ne suis pas de perm me dit-il, je bois un coup et je m’en vais. @macinside et @gKatarn discutait d'une solution ensemble avant de répondre à un problème d'installation sur Catalina.

@Aliboron lui renseignait un membre en difficultés sur une formule excel. Un habitué circulait entre les membres, sa grande redingote noire, sa revue des chroniques nécrologiques dans une main, il s'inquétait de la santé de Thebig. Je m'approche de lui et lui dit : @TimeCapsule ? oui me dit-il. A l'autre bout du bar, @innocente servait des p'tits blancs à quelques anciens membres. @Pascal 77 , @gwen, @daffyb et @NightWalker discutaient du bon temps des apple expo. J'ai pris un tabouret, j'ai commandé un Pontarlier je me suis assis à coté de Jura. D'un oeil, je regardais le dessin que faisait @gwen sur sa tablette. A chaque coin du bar un home pod diffusait une chanson de Nancy Sinatra. Bang Bang.  On est bien ici hein !


----------



## Locke (23 Décembre 2021)

Powerdom a dit:


> On est bien ici hein !


A la tienne.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Décembre 2021)

Powerdom a dit:


> Un habitué circulait entre les membres, sa grande redingote noire, sa revue des chroniques nécrologiques dans une main, il s'inquétait de la santé de Thebig.


 ... Comme j'ai beaucoup d'imagination, je visualise aisément le lieu et son environnement, ainsi que les personnes susceptibles d'y être rencontrées !

Et c'est vrai qu'on est bien ici !  

Toutefois, je demanderais amicalement à notre nécrologue attitré en redingote noire de se tenir à bonne distance et de ne pas me suivre tel un vautour tournoyant autour de sa prochaine dépouille ! ...  ...


----------



## Jura39 (23 Décembre 2021)

À t'asseoir au comptoir , cinq minutes, avec  moi
Et regarder les gens, tant qu'y en a
Me  parler du bon temps, qui est mort ou qui reviendra
et me racontant des histoires du comptoir
En serrant ton poing en regrettant ce bon temps
Puis donner un nom à ces personnage qui ont tous des speudos que tu aime
Entendre la vie du forum qui lézarde les murs
Qui sait parfois  guérir des blessures ( ou presque )

@Powerdom
Tu va bientôt être à la retraite et tu n'est pas loin de chez moi
( surtout à l'abbaye) j'espère avoir le plaisir de te rencontrer et de boire ce fameux Pontarlier ensemble

Je vous souhaite de bonnes fêtes de fin d'année.


----------



## Anthony (24 Décembre 2021)

Powerdom a dit:


> A l'autre bout du bar, @innocente


Dans le caniveau du trottoir d’en face, tu veux dire.


----------

